# Young Professionals Happy Hour



## thistle

We're going to do this again this Wednesday at the Tides, 5-7.  This isn't a singles mixer or anything like that, just a chance for some young people to get together and make some friends and hang out midweek.


----------



## Mojo

thistle said:


> We're going to do this again this Wednesday at the Tides, 5-7.  This isn't a singles mixer or anything like that, just a chance for some young people to get together and make some friends and hang out midweek.



What age range are you considering "young"?


----------



## thistle

Mojo said:


> What age range are you considering "young"?



Generally under 30, but I'm not trying to be discriminatory.  Everyone I know of who is coming so far is in that range, but there may be some people older.  I don't have a problem with people over 30 coming, just know that many are in their 20s.


----------



## Mojo

I'm old


----------



## Queenofdenile1

Mojo said:


> I'm old



In comparison to 20-something...ME TOO!


----------



## Geek

Mojo said:


> I'm old



Look at it this way, you've been alive this whole time


----------



## Dougstermd

Mojo said:


> I'm old




So here is our chance to score some yougins


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> I'm old



Indeed


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> I'm old


One foot in the grave even...


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> One foot in the grave even...



The other foot is for launching large items off a bridge.


----------



## mainman

warneckutz said:


> The other foot is for launching large items off a bridge.


----------



## Magnum

Mojo said:


> I'm old



 ODB


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> I'm old



May your life be as long as a roll of toilet paper.


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> The other foot is for launching large items off a bridge.





Magnum said:


> ODB






slotted said:


> May your life be as long as a roll of toilet paper.





Hopefully the roll at a constipated persons house


----------



## CRoyal

thistle said:


> We're going to do this again this Wednesday at the Tides, 5-7.  This isn't a singles mixer or anything like that, just a chance for some young people to get together and make some friends and hang out midweek.



What are drink costs there? I know it's an upscale resturant


----------



## HunterJJD

CRoyal said:


> What are drink costs there? I know it's an upscale resturant



Cheaper then Gas


----------



## Mojo

CRoyal said:


> What are drink costs there? I know it's an upscale resturant



If you're worried about drink prices then you must be just an amateur   They are looking for professionals.


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> If you're worried about drink prices then you must be just an amateur   They are looking for professionals.



 has Joose on sale!


----------



## Mojo

Jameo said:


> has Joose on sale!



   I was telling the asian lady that she needs more than just Blue, I need some variety in my life.


----------



## nachomama

warneckutz said:


> The other foot is for launching large items off a bridge.



  I thought CMC or Cable Chick were the ones with big feet.


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> I was telling the asian lady that she needs more than just Blue, I need some variety in my life.



Did you ever submit them pictures?


----------



## slotted

Jameo said:


> Did you ever submit them pictures?


----------



## CRoyal

Mojo said:


> If you're worried about drink prices then you must be just an amateur   They are looking for professionals.



That was next question.. What deems professional !? 

I bet they is pricy


----------



## Mojo

Jameo said:


> Did you ever submit them pictures?





slotted said:


>



  I'll get on it tonight


----------



## thistle

CRoyal said:


> What are drink costs there? I know it's an upscale resturant



They aren't too bad during happy hour.  Draft beers are like $2.50, and it's $2 off special martinis and wine by the glass.  I think that makes them around $4-5, but I'm not positive.


----------



## CRoyal

thistle said:


> They aren't too bad during happy hour.  Draft beers are like $2.50, and it's $2 off special martinis and wine by the glass.  I think that makes them around $4-5, but I'm not positive.



W0rd. So what's your profession


----------



## softballgrl

Jameo said:


> has Joose on sale!



wow, nice pictures...


----------



## Dougstermd

CRoyal said:


> W0rd. So what's your profession



I is a beer tasterer


----------



## kelb

Do you have a big response to this? I shoot pool every wed. so I cant make it. Maybe the next one


----------



## vanbells

CRoyal said:


> What are drink costs there? I know it's an upscale resturant



If you have to ask, you probably can't afford it.  :seeavatar:


----------



## daisycreek

Mojo said:


> I'm old



but your cute!


----------



## islandgrl

thistle said:


> We're going to do this again this Wednesday at the Tides, 5-7.  This isn't a singles mixer or anything like that, just a chance for some young people to get together and make some friends and hang out midweek.



Is this still going on? If not would anyone be interested in giving it another try? I know there are a lot of people here who are trying to meet new people & have no clue where to start.


----------



## thistle

islandgrl said:


> Is this still going on? If not would anyone be interested in giving it another try? I know there are a lot of people here who are trying to meet new people & have no clue where to start.




A group has been meeting at the Tides on Wednesdays, 5-7, for over two months now.  It's been steadily growing.  Not everyone makes it every week, but there is always a pretty good crowd and new faces showing up every week.


----------



## kelb

Where is that?


----------



## thistle

kelb said:


> Where is that?



The Tides Restaurant California Maryland


----------



## kelb

thistle said:


> The Tides Restaurant California Maryland



Do you guys have dinner or just drinks at the bar?


----------



## thistle

kelb said:


> Do you guys have dinner or just drinks at the bar?



Just drinks in the bar.  Some people will order appetizers in the bar though.


----------



## kelb

thistle said:


> Just drinks in the bar.  Some people will order appetizers in the bar though.



I shoot pool on Wed but not till 7 so maybe Ill get there at 5:30ish and stay for an hour. how many people from here go?


----------



## thistle

kelb said:


> I shoot pool on Wed but not till 7 so maybe Ill get there at 5:30ish and stay for an hour. how many people from here go?




No one.  One guy came to one of the first ones but hasn't been back since.  It's mostly people who work for various contractors in the area.


----------



## kelb

thistle said:


> No one.  One guy came to one of the first ones but hasn't been back since.  It's mostly people who work for various contractors in the area.



UH OH... A bunch of drunk men? 
I dont know if that shoulds Good or Bad>


----------



## thistle

kelb said:


> UH OH... A bunch of drunk men?
> I dont know if that shoulds Good or Bad>




Usually it's at least half women.


----------



## thistle

This week's happy hour is going to be at Cheeseburger in Paradise, just to switch it up.


----------



## Mojo

thistle said:


> This week's happy hour is going to be at Cheeseburger in Paradise, just to switch it up.



Is this tonight?


----------



## thistle

Mojo said:


> Is this tonight?



Yup.  Roughly 5-7.


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo said:


> Is this tonight?



Wanna crash?  I'm without babies for 2 nights!


----------



## Mojo

pixiegirl said:


> Wanna crash?  I'm without babies for 2 nights!



 Lets do the damn thing, I'm on old professional, but since you're young, maybe I can be your guest


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> Lets do the damn thing, I'm on old *professional*, but since you're young, maybe I can be your guest


----------



## pixiegirl

slotted said:


>



Professional donkey.  

Did you see; its usually at least half women!


----------



## kelb

I was just at Cheeseburger last night lol. I can always go for more sangria


----------



## Gtmustang88

Too far of a drive for me, but I usually go to the gym after work anyways. Maybe one of these days I will come.


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> Professional donkey.
> 
> Did you see; its usually at least half women!



well make sure that Andrew brings his earplugs then.


----------



## toppick08

slotted said:


>


----------



## Magnum

pixiegirl said:


> Did you see; its usually at least half women!


----------



## Mojo

pixiegirl said:


> Professional donkey.
> 
> Did you see; its usually at least half women!



 

I figured I would have to beat the dudes off of you, but this works out great 



kelb said:


> I was just at Cheeseburger last night lol. I can always go for more sangria



  Come on.     You will see me, I'll be the one standing there with a long line of angry people behind me waiting their turn to punch me in the mouth 



slotted said:


> well make sure that Andrew brings his earplugs then.


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo said:


> I figured I would have to beat the dudes off of you, but this works out great
> 
> 
> 
> Come on.     You will see me, I'll be the one standing there with a long line of angry people behind me waiting their turn to punch me in the mouth



What time will you be over to pick me up?


----------



## Chain729

pixiegirl said:


> Professional donkey.
> 
> Did you see; its usually at least half women!



Tempting.


----------



## Mojo

pixiegirl said:


> What time will you be over to pick me up?



Probably around 5:45, we have to get there early so we don't miss all the professionals.  After 7 there's nothing but drunks and bums in there.


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo said:


> After 7 there's nothing but drunks and bums in there.



And this is any different than my usual crowd?


----------



## Mojo

pixiegirl said:


> And this is any different than my usual crowd?



  I want to hang out with some professionals like myself for a change


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo said:


> I want to hang out with some professionals like myself for a change




Patience...  Slotted will be here Friday.


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> I want to hang out with some professionals like myself for a change



There is nobody like you.


----------



## pixiegirl

migtig said:


> There is nobody like you.



I beg to differ.  He and slotted drunk at my house with only each other, my dog and a can of whipped cream for entertainment.  They were seperated at birth I'm certain.


----------



## toppick08

pixiegirl said:


> What time will you be over to pick me up?


----------



## migtig

pixiegirl said:


> I beg to differ.  He and slotted drunk at my house with only each other, my dog and a can of whipped cream for entertainment.  They were seperated at birth I'm certain.



Poor doggie.  

Don't ever leave them unsupervised again.


----------



## Mojo

pixiegirl said:


> I beg to differ.  He and slotted drunk at my house with only each other, my dog and a can of whipped cream for entertainment.  They were seperated at birth I'm certain.



   That was hours of entertainment 



toppick08 said:


>



  Don't be scaring all the women away


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


> That was hours of entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be scaring all the women away





ocean king.


----------



## pixiegirl

migtig said:


> Poor doggie.
> 
> Don't ever leave them unsupervised again.




I was out on the front porch smoking and I heard poo Moo start going off.  I came in to see what the hell was going on and they were giggling like school girls.  One of them even remarked that the next days headline would read "Pitbull mauls two retards."  It would have been justifiable.


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> Lets do the damn thing, I'm on old professional, but since you're young, maybe I can be your guest



I'm not young or professional. But can I still come on down for some


----------



## LesterGreen

rich70 said:


> I'm not young or professional. But can I still come on down for some



No one said anything about gay guys coming Rich!


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> I was out on the front porch smoking and I heard poo Moo start going off.  I came in to see what the hell was going on and they were giggling like school girls.  One of them even remarked that the next days headline would read "Pitbull mauls two retards."  It would have been justifiable.


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


>



 I'm laughing all over again


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> That was hours of entertainment





pixiegirl said:


> I was out on the front porch smoking and I heard poo Moo start going off.  I came in to see what the hell was going on and they were giggling like school girls.  One of them even remarked that the next days headline would read "Pitbull mauls two retards."  It would have been justifiable.



He said hours of fun.. how long were you out there smokin girl


----------



## pixiegirl

slotted said:


>





Mojo said:


> I'm laughing all over again



I hate you both.


----------



## kelb

LesterGreen said:


> No one said anything about gay guys coming Rich!



What about lesbians? or Bisexuals?


----------



## slotted

lovinmaryland said:


> He said hours of fun.. how long were you out there smokin girl



She had Kris with her.


----------



## pixiegirl

lovinmaryland said:


> He said hours of fun.. how long were you out there smokin girl



Oh they were like that all night; two nights in a row.  I was ready to take my children back and send those two to my mom's house!


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> He said hours of fun.. how long were you out there smokin girl



She was outside making out with Kris for hours



kelb said:


> What about lesbians? or Bisexuals?



Always welcomed


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> I hate you both.



 It was all in good fun baby.


----------



## Mojo

11:11


----------



## pixiegirl

rich70 said:


> I'm not young or professional. But can I still come on down for some



Of course you can.  



LesterGreen said:


> No one said anything about gay guys coming Rich!



Are you coming?


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo said:


> She was outside making out with Kris for hours



Only because you had ulterior motives for the whipped cream you told her to bring.  Had I known you were going to make the moves on my man and my dog I'd never have told her you wanted her to bring it.


----------



## lovinmaryland

slotted said:


> She had Kris with her.





Mojo said:


> She was outside making out with Kris for hours


 



pixiegirl said:


> Oh they were like that all night; two nights in a row.  I was ready to take my children back and send those two to my mom's house!


and where was my invite to this little love fest


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I'm not young or professional. But can I still come on down for some



Are you going to go?


----------



## pixiegirl

lovinmaryland said:


> and where was my invite to this little love fest



You left!    We could have been having our own love fest and I wouldn't have cared how retarded they were acting.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Are you going to go?



I might. I don't have my daughter tonight. How about you? And it's at CIP?


----------



## lovinmaryland

pixiegirl said:


> You left!    We could have been having our own love fest and I wouldn't have cared how retarded they were acting.



Friday... Birthday girl gets what she wants remember


----------



## LesterGreen

pixiegirl said:


> I beg to differ.  He and slotted drunk at my house with only each other, my dog and a can of whipped cream for entertainment.  They were seperated at birth I'm certain.



Gotta love beer, whip-its and good weed!!!


----------



## pixiegirl

LesterGreen said:


> Gotta love Joose, whip-its and good dog tail!!!



Much more fitting.


----------



## Chain729

kelb said:


> What about lesbians? or Bisexuals?



As long as you stay away from the guy that looks like he just stepped off the set of a vampire movie, you'll be fine.    Bad things happen when he's not in his happy place.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I might. I don't have my daughter tonight. How about you? And it's at CIP?



IDK really... I have pool @ 7 and I still have to go home and take care of the "kids" before I go.. might be cutting it close


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> IDK really... I have pool @ 7 and I still have to go home and take care of the "kids" before I go.. might be cutting it close



Let me know if you go. I will ride down if you're gonna be there.


----------



## jjsmommy99

mmmm asian mayo


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> mmmm asian mayo



There will be enough for everyone


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> There will be enough for everyone


----------



## Beelzebaby666

rich70 said:


> Let me know if you go. I will ride down if you're gonna be there.


----------



## kelb

HEHEHE Your gonna ride where? Hmmm


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo said:


> There will be enough for everyone



  OMG...


----------



## pixiegirl

jjsmommy99 said:


> mmmm asian mayo



Son of a Sailor salad with pulled chicken and coconut curry dressing.


----------



## rich70

Beelzebaby666 said:


>



What? Are you gonna be there? Then I definately going!!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> HEHEHE Your gonna ride where? Hmmm



 DOWN!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> DOWN!!



how far DOWN!!?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> DOWN!!



Damn kids.. You can leave them locked up in a cage when your not home yet I still have not figured out a way for them to let themselves out and feed themselves. Lazy Bast**ds 
I'm not sure If I will have time to go


----------



## islandgrl

So if I show up I will actually get to meet some of you???


----------



## Mojo

islandgrl said:


> So if I show up I will actually get to meet some of you???



Pixie and I will be there


----------



## kelb

Rich and I might be there


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> Pixie and I will be there



Trying to figure out how I can escape to be a fly on the wall...I don't have a kitchen pass.


----------



## pixiegirl

migtig said:


> Trying to figure out how I can escape to be a fly on the wall...I don't have a kitchen pass.



Well get one baby!


----------



## mudd

where is Tides?


----------



## Mojo

migtig said:


> Trying to figure out how I can escape to be a fly on the wall...I don't have a kitchen pass.



You don't need a Kitchen pass, just stomp your little foot down and tell him that you're going.


----------



## MrX

mudd said:


> where is Tides?


 
The Tides Restaurant California Maryland

They'll be at Cheeseburger in Paradise (Wildewood) tonight though


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> The Tides Restaurant California Maryland
> 
> They'll be at Cheeseburger in Paradise (Wildewood) tonight though



Your not going?


----------



## mudd

MrX said:


> The Tides Restaurant California Maryland
> 
> They'll be at Cheeseburger in Paradise (Wildewood) tonight though



Thanx, it looks to classy for my taste


----------



## kelb

mudd said:


> Thanx, it looks to classy for my taste



 Well atleast hes honest  :


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


> Your not going?


 
I havent decided yet.... i'd like to, but im not sure if im young and/or professional enough.


----------



## MrX

mudd said:


> Thanx, it looks to classy for my taste


 
Cheesburger in Paradise isnt classy, so go there tonight


----------



## Mojo

MrX said:


> I havent decided yet.... i'd like to, but im not sure if im young and/or professional enough.



Come on, we can pack that place full of somdracers


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> You don't need a Kitchen pass, just stomp your little foot down and tell him that you're going.



 

I can see it now me> :  Him>  

Nah.  I'll ask nice.  Besides you all are going late (and will probably be even later).  I'm off at 4.


----------



## rich70

MrX said:


> I havent decided yet.... i'd like to, but im not sure if im young and/or professional enough.



Either am I. Either am I.


----------



## MrX

Mojo said:


> Come on, we can pack that place full of somdracers


 

 that'd be pretty entertaining to say the least.


----------



## mudd

MrX said:


> I havent decided yet.... i'd like to, but im not sure if im young and/or professional enough.



 that was my deciding factor as well


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Either am I. Either am I.



He works by me and is on the other end of the *30's scale*.


----------



## MrX

Gtmustang88 said:


> He works by me and is on the other end of the *30's scale*.


 
Not quite the other end! 

Maybe they'll have one of these at Hooters?


----------



## Gtmustang88

MrX said:


> Not quite the other end!
> 
> Maybe they'll have one of these at Hooters?



Now I could definitely make that, haha. I am already there once a week usually...


----------



## mudd

Gtmustang88 said:


> Now I could definitely make that, haha. I am already there once a week usually...



count me in for that as well


----------



## kelb

mudd said:


> count me in for that as well



me too


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> me too



Wern't we just talking about that Monday night. A night out a Hooters!


----------



## mudd

rich70 said:


> Wern't we just talking about that Monday night. A night out a Hooters!



I believe so yes


----------



## MrX

Gtmustang88 said:


> Now I could definitely make that, haha. I am already there once a week usually...


 
I havent been there on a regular basis in quite some time. Was there quite a bit when I was at Indian Head since it was on the way home.


----------



## camily

Mojo said:


> What age range are you considering "young"?



What does she consider professional?


----------



## camily

Where is the Tides?


----------



## Mojo

camily said:


> What does she consider professional?



:shrug: I guess you will have to show up and find out


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Wern't we just talking about that Monday night. A night out a Hooters!



maybe Ill be able to make a hooters happy hour next week


----------



## camily

Mojo said:


> :shrug: I guess you will have to show up and find out



I don't know where it is.


----------



## Mojo

camily said:


> I don't know where it is.



It's at Cheeseburger in Paradise


----------



## camily

Mojo said:


> It's at Cheeseburger in Paradise



That's way far away for me.


----------



## Mojo

camily said:


> That's way far away for me.


----------



## camily

Mojo said:


>



Did I hear Hooters was next week?


----------



## Mojo

camily said:


> Did I hear Hooters was next week?



I don't think it's going to be the "official" Young Professionals happy hour though


----------



## kelb

camily said:


> Did I hear Hooters was next week?



Yup. We are trying to do one at Hooters next week.
We also meet at Drag n inn on Mondays sometimes


----------



## mudd

kelb said:


> Yup. We are trying to do one at Hooters next week.
> We also meet at Drag n inn on Mondays sometimes



count me in for hooters


----------



## kelb

mudd said:


> count me in for hooters



I wonder if those hooters chicks will have better hooters then my hooters as well...


----------



## Mojo

I'm outta here, I hope to see alot of young professionals at CIP


----------



## mudd

kelb said:


> I wonder if those hooters chicks will have better hooters then my hooters as well...



aint nuttn wrong with your hooters


----------



## kelb

mudd said:


> aint nuttn wrong with your hooters



Just my a$$


----------



## camily

kelb said:


> Yup. We are trying to do one at Hooters next week.
> We also meet at Drag n inn on Mondays sometimes



Hooters in Waldorf? Where is Drag n inn?


----------



## rich70

camily said:


> Hooters in Waldorf? Where is Drag n inn?



Charlotte Hall, across from Golden Beach Rd.


----------



## Chain729

camily said:


> That's way far away for me.



No mayo for you


----------



## kelb

camily said:


> Hooters in Waldorf? Where is Drag n inn?



the Dragg is in Charlotte Hall


----------



## camily

Chain729 said:


> No mayo for you


----------



## islandgrl

So I went & all I saw were guys at the bar when I got there. They didn't look to be too young either. Oh well I guess thats what I get for being late.


----------



## LesterGreen

kelb said:


> I wonder if those hooters chicks will have better hooters then my hooters as well...



I wanna see..... I wanna see.....


----------



## kelb

LesterGreen said:


> I wanna see..... I wanna see.....


----------



## LesterGreen

kelb said:


>



nice!!


----------



## kelb

LesterGreen said:


> nice!!



haha.. did you go tonight?


----------



## Mojo

islandgrl said:


> So I went & all I saw were guys at the bar when I got there. They didn't look to be too young either. Oh well I guess thats what I get for being late.



What time did you get there?  We were sitting at a table by the back of the bar.  We stayed until around 9:30 I think and then rolled to Dew Drop, it was rocking last night


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> What time did you get there?  We were sitting at a table by the back of the bar.  We stayed until around 9:30 I think and then rolled to Dew Drop, it was rocking last night


----------



## Mojo

ICit said:


>



 It was good meeting you guys


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> It was good meeting you guys



same back at ya!!    so the DD was rockin last night?  man wish I went


----------



## Mojo

ICit said:


> same back at ya!!    so the DD was rockin last night?  man wish I went



  There was a total of 2 other people there.  I still want to know who the young professionals were   It was either the table next to us or the people that were wearing pink at the bar.  You don't have morning sickness today do you?  I wasn't wearing gloves so you might be having triplets


----------



## camily

Mojo said:


> There was a total of 2 other people there.  I still want to know who the young professionals were   It was either the table next to us or the people that were wearing pink at the bar.  You don't have morning sickness today do you?  I wasn't wearing gloves so you might be having triplets


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> There was a total of 2 other people there.  I still want to know who the young professionals were   It was either the table next to us or the people that were wearing pink at the bar.  You don't have morning sickness today do you?  I wasn't wearing gloves so you might be having triplets



You know..... now that you mention it Im feeling a little sick 
   I went home and put gloves on right away... kinda like the morning after pill.  But not sure if it worked or not!  
  (man all of that and I didnt even get  .... I feel so cheated!! )


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> There was a total of 2 other people there.  I still want to know who the young professionals were   It was either the table next to us or the people that were wearing pink at the bar.  You don't have morning sickness today do you?  I wasn't wearing gloves so you might be having triplets



  I forgot to wear my gloves last night too.


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> I forgot to wear my gloves last night too.



Oh crap....    we will all have them at the same time!!


----------



## migtig

I just want everybody to know that I did punch Mojo in the face for everybody...


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> I just want everybody to know that I did punch Mojo in the face for everybody...



and I missed it ... darn it


----------



## camily

migtig said:


> I just want everybody to know that I did punch Mojo in the face for everybody...


----------



## Dye Tied

camily said:


>



Maybe he punched her right back


----------



## MrX

migtig said:


> I just want everybody to know that I did punch Mojo in the face for everybody...


 
 hahahaa


----------



## Mojo

Good Times


----------



## Mojo

You guys missed out on Roses place too .  They had a couple of new dancers there    The rectangle nipple chick was working it last night though, or as Lugnut likes to call her "The girl that doesn't wipe"

Rich, I owe you a beer, thanks for taking up for our waiters slack


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> It was good meeting you guys



Well you didn't have to throw a drink at me did ya?


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


> You guys missed out on Roses place too .  They had a couple of new dancers there    The rectangle nipple chick was working it last night though, or as Lugnut likes to call her "The girl that doesn't wipe"


----------



## MrX

I hate missin stuff like that


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> Well you didn't have to throw a drink at me did ya?



  Damn chicken Kabob thingys were glued to that stick


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> You guys missed out on Roses place too .  They had a couple of new dancers there    The rectangle nipple chick was working it last night though, or as Lugnut likes to call her "The girl that doesn't wipe"
> 
> Rich, I owe you a beer, thanks for taking up for our waiters slack



Damn, I knew I should have went to Roses with you guys!!


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> Damn chicken Kabob thingys were glued to that stick




Should have been wearing your gloves.... things slide so much easier with gloves on


----------



## jjsmommy99

ICit said:


> same back at ya!!    so the DD was rockin last night?  man wish I went



dew slop??? gross


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> I hate missin stuff like that



Me too 

UGH!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Me too
> 
> UGH!!



You should have stopped by. But you would have needed a pair of gloves! 

Did you get done shooting pool early? I see you were posting around 10:30.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You should have stopped by. But you would have needed a pair of gloves!
> 
> Did you get done shooting pool early? I see you were posting around 10:30.



Yeah thats when I got home. I figured you guys were done so I didnt call you.

So.. When is the next one. I know its going to be at HOOTERS! SUPER PROFESSIONAL!!!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Yeah thats when I got home. I figured you guys were done so I didnt call you.
> 
> So.. When is the next one. I know its going to be at HOOTERS! SUPER PROFESSIONAL!!!



What day do you want to go? You said anyday but Wed. right?


----------



## Mojo

ICit said:


> Should have been wearing your gloves.... things slide so much easier with gloves on


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> There was a total of 2 other people there.  I still want to know who the young professionals were   It was either the table next to us or the people that were wearing pink at the bar.  You don't have morning sickness today do you?  I wasn't wearing gloves so you might be having triplets



So, did you figure out who the "young professionals" were? Or did they not even show up.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> What day do you want to go? You said anyday but Wed. right?



Yup. I have pool on Wed so I cant make it. What about.. Tues. or Thurs? Its in Waldorf so it will be different people this time


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Yup. I have pool on Wed so I cant make it. What about.. Tues. or Thurs? Its in Waldorf so it will be different people this time



I would say Thurs just because its closer to Friday.


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


> Yup. I have pool on Wed so I cant make it. What about.. Tues. or Thurs? Its in Waldorf so it will be different people this time


 
Much more professional, IMO.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I would say Thurs just because its closer to Friday.



THURSDAY~~HOOTERS~~TIME??? 5?


----------



## ICit

kelb said:


> Yup. I have pool on Wed so I cant make it. What about.. Tues. or Thurs? Its in Waldorf so it will be different people this time



oohhh so you dont like me now?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> THURSDAY~~HOOTERS~~TIME??? 5?



Thats cool with me. I only work 5 minutes from there.

You are talking about next Thursday, not today right?


----------



## kelb

ICit said:


> oohhh so you dont like me now?




I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!

Coming to Waldorf???


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Thats cool with me. I only work 5 minutes from there.
> 
> You are talking about next Thursday, not today right?



haha Right.. If not that means you went out Mon, Wed and Thurs.. You will be dead by Friday! LOL


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Coming to Waldorf???



And we have to get Mojo and Pixie to come up north one time!!


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> And we have to get Mojo and Pixie to come up north one time!!



I'm always down for a road trip, I'll just make her drive.


----------



## MrX

rich70 said:


> And we have to get Mojo and Pixie to come up north one time!!


 
North?


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> North?



Well not for you!


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> I'm always down for a road trip, I'll just make her drive.



You better not put her in the hurt locker next Thursday cause she has to join me in Williamsburg on Friday.


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> You better not put her in the hurt locker next Thursday cause she has to join me in Williamsburg on Friday.



Good, I guess I'm not helping her move that weekend then


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


> Well not for you!


----------



## kelb

You wanna go?


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


> You wanna go?


 
Who?


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> Who?


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


>


 
:shrug: 

I was the one that said something about it intially!

Post 122



MrX said:


> Not quite the other end!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they'll have one of these at Hooters?


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> I'm always down for a road trip, I'll just make her drive.



But bring a extra pair of gloves. It is in Waldorf.


----------



## rich70

MrX said:


> :shrug:
> 
> I was the one that said something about it intially!



Hey, kelb and I talked about that weeks ago. Don't be taking our credit


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> :shrug:
> 
> I was the one that said something about it intially!
> 
> Post 122



oh then  on me


----------



## MrX

rich70 said:


> Hey, kelb and I talked about that weeks ago. Don't be taking our credit


 
You talked about having a "Young Professionals" Happy Hour?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

MOJO

How long do I have to wear these gloves after the act, are they like the sponge that has to stay in for a certain amout of time? My hands are starting to get sweaty and I've now collected more fluid inside the gloves than what I collected on the outside. And the folks at work are starting to question my sanity.


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> You talked about having a "Young Professionals" Happy Hour?



I think the "young professional" theme is going out of the window lol its just a happy hour.. especially if we do it at *HOOTERS*.


----------



## Gtmustang88

MrX said:


> You talked about having a "Young Professionals" Happy Hour?



He is young at heart.


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> MOJO
> 
> How long do I have to wear these gloves after the act, are they like the sponge that has to stay in for a certain amout of time? My hands are starting to get sweaty and I've now collected more fluid inside the gloves than what I collected on the outside. And the folks at work are starting to question my sanity.



 

Gloves only need to be worn during the act itself


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> MOJO
> 
> How long do I have to wear these gloves after the act, are they like the sponge that has to stay in for a certain amout of time? My hands are starting to get sweaty and I've now collected more fluid inside the gloves than what I collected on the outside. And the folks at work are starting to question my sanity.



Holy Crap!!  They are asking questions at my work also about the gloves!!   I read the box the gloves came in and it said nothing about how long to keep them on for protection - during and after

Im having a HARD time typing with them on.


----------



## camily

kelb said:


> THURSDAY~~HOOTERS~~TIME??? 5?



I babysit until 6.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Gloves only need to be worn during the act itself



Does it count if I use the gloves on my own crevasses?


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


> I think the "young professional" theme is going out of the window lol its just a happy hour.. especially if we do it at *HOOTERS*.


 
Without a doubt, i was just bustin his balls. 



Gtmustang88 said:


> He is young at heart.


 
Nothing wrong with that


----------



## kelb

camily said:


> I babysit until 6.



Im sure we will still be there @ 6  Ill be there until 7 then I have to go home and take care of the babies. They will be starving by then


----------



## camily

kelb said:


> Im sure we will still be there @ 6  Ill be there until 7 then I have to go home and take care of the babies. They will be starving by then



Bring them home some wings.


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Does it count if I use the gloves on my own crevasses?



 OMG!!!!!


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> MOJO
> 
> How long do I have to wear these gloves after the act, are they like the sponge that has to stay in for a certain amout of time? My hands are starting to get sweaty and I've now collected more fluid inside the gloves than what I collected on the outside. And the folks at work are starting to question my sanity.





SoMDGirl42 said:


> Does it count if I use the gloves on my own crevasses?



OMG  You two are killing me  :   :snort:


----------



## kelb

Brad_Stewart said:


> I was there last night



You were where? Hooters?


----------



## Mojo

Damn my big mouth    No asian mayo for any of you


----------



## slotted

Brad_Stewart said:


> I was there last night



Holy Smokes! Brad Stewart, is that really you?


----------



## kelb

camily said:


> Bring them home some wings.



My pup would LOVE the wings.. the cat.. not so much!


----------



## MrX

Brad_Stewart said:


> No, I was at Cheeseburger looking for other young professionals


 
Did you find any?


----------



## rich70

MrX said:


> Without a doubt, i was just bustin his balls.
> 
> Hey, back up off the balls. Remember I switched back
> 
> 
> Make sure you wear gloves though!


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> Damn my big mouth    No asian mayo for any of you


----------



## MrX

rich70 said:


> MrX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a doubt, i was just bustin his balls.
> 
> Hey, back up off the balls. Remember I switched back
> 
> 
> Make sure you wear gloves though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You switched back from where you never left, I remember
> 
> Gloves, check.
Click to expand...


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> Damn my big mouth    No asian mayo for any of you






it will be ok!!


----------



## Mojo

I already warned Warnutz about the gloves story


----------



## Gtmustang88

MrX said:


> rich70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You switched back from where you never left, I remember
> 
> Gloves, check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He gets confused easily
Click to expand...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Damn my big mouth    No asian mayo for any of you



but I have gloves! and you owe me a drink anyway after you threw mine at Rich.


----------



## slotted

Brad_Stewart said:


> I didn't think you would remember me



I still have your business card that you gave me when I saw you out on the golf course. It's about time you logged on.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> MrX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a doubt, i was just bustin his balls.
> 
> Hey, back up off the balls. Remember I switched back
> 
> 
> Make sure you wear gloves though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You switched back? Do you need to be deleted off of the list?
Click to expand...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> OMG  You two are killing me  :   :snort:



You cracked me up last night when you were laughing. I heard you :snort: then too!


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> I already warned Warnutz about the gloves story



did you tell him you have helpers next time


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You cracked me up last night when you were laughing. I heard you :snort: then too!





I guess you will have to be tortured by us again so that I can get you and Rich drinks.


----------



## MrX

Gtmustang88 said:


> He gets confused easily


 
Seems to be


----------



## Mojo

ICit said:


> did you tell him you have helpers next time



I'll just direct next time, you two can do the application.


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You cracked me up last night when you were laughing. I heard you :snort: then too!



I'm going to kidnap ICit and run away...do you want to be kidnapped too?  (One of you needs to bring me a pair of those cool purple gloves though)...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> I guess you will have to be tortured by us again so that I can get you and Rich drinks.



I'll tell you all about the dream I had last night then.   At least, I think it was a dream.


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> I guess you will have to be tortured by us again so that I can get you and Rich drinks.



Friday?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> I'm going to kidnap ICit and run away...do you want to be kidnapped too?  (One of you needs to bring me a pair of those cool purple gloves though)...



Is it kidnapping if we come willingly? I'll let you have some cool purple gloves, as long as you promise to use them in ALL the crevasses.


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'll tell you all about the dream I had last night then.   At least, I think it was a dream.







slotted said:


> Friday?



I invited them :shrug:


----------



## slotted

Brad_Stewart said:


> Ok good, when are you going to be back in town?  I found a Ford Festiva that I want you to take a look at with me.  It's pretty clean and I know you used to be an airplane mechanic so I want you to inspect it.



This weekend if you're free.


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Is it kidnapping if we come willingly? I'll let you have some cool purple gloves, as long as you promise to use them in ALL the crevasses.



I'm officially banning the use of the word crevasses!


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Is it kidnapping if we come willingly? I'll let you have some cool purple gloves, as long as you promise to use them in ALL the crevasses.



  Awww I think it's ....I know ICit couldn't make Friday, how about you?


----------



## kelb

OK I'm ready for happy hour today!!!!


----------



## ICit

migtig said:


> I'm going to kidnap ICit and run away...do you want to be kidnapped too?  (One of you needs to bring me a pair of those cool purple gloves though)...




OH SWEET   sounds like fun!   Where are you taking me?  I love road trips!  I will bring the gloves!!


----------



## mainman

Brad_Stewart said:


> Ok good, when are you going to be back in town? I found a Ford Festiva that I want you to take a look at with me. It's pretty clean and I know you used to be an airplane mechanic so I want you to inspect it.


You want a guy whose car breaks down once a week to inspect a car for you? You must be a ####in rocket scientist.... poor bastard...


----------



## migtig

ICit said:


> OH SWEET   sounds like fun!   Where are you taking me?  I love road trips!  I will bring the gloves!!



Me and you and all the doggies are going to go to the ultimate doggie beach!!!    I'll bring the funny hats and margaritas...


----------



## mainman

Brad_Stewart said:


> He told me he was a good mechanic and that he's been working on the Ospreys.


The ####er spends more time at Hertz than OJ...


----------



## slotted

mainman said:


> You want a guy whose car breaks down once a week to inspect a car for you? You must be a ####in rocket scientist.... poor bastard...



GFY. It does not.


----------



## nachomama

mainman said:


> The ####er spends more time at Hertz than OJ...


----------



## Gtmustang88

mainman said:


> The ####er spends more time at Hertz than OJ...


----------



## mudd

so have we decided on a date and time for the hooter thing?


----------



## mainman

slotted said:


> GFY. It does not.


:baboonass:


----------



## slotted

mainman said:


> :baboonass:



The Saab has been put through a beating lately. If something goes wrong this weekend. I'm calling you to come pick me up. Even if it's 5 miles from my house.


----------



## mainman

slotted said:


> The Saab has been put through a beating lately. If something goes wrong this weekend. I'm calling you to come pick me up. Even if it's 5 miles from my house.


And I would be there.....


----------



## kelb

mudd said:


> so have we decided on a date and time for the hooter thing?



LOL did you read this thread?


----------



## mudd

kelb said:


> LOL did you read this thread?



a lil bit


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> Awww I think it's ....I know ICit couldn't make Friday, how about you?



I'll have to check my social calendar.  






Well, that's a lie, I'll have to see about a sitter for the little one. That and I'm a little too white to be caught driving thru the dork alone.


----------



## Mojo

mainman said:


> The ####er spends more time at Hertz than OJ...


----------



## slotted

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That and I'm a little too white to be caught driving thru the dork alone.


Who said anything about the dork for Friday?


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'll have to check my social calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's a lie, I'll have to see about a sitter for the little one. That and I'm a little too white to be caught driving *thru the dork *alone.



Is that a funny typo or did I miss something?


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> OK I'm ready for happy hour today!!!!



Ok where are we going?


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'll have to check my social calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's a lie, I'll have to see about a sitter for the little one. That and I'm a little too white to be caught driving thru the dork alone.



I don't go the dork by myself either.    But we are going to  on Friday...much closer.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Ok where are we going?



Hmmm... IDK I heard the DewDrop is a happening bar


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kelb said:


> Is that a funny typo or did I miss something?



Apparently I'm a little too blonde to keep up with this thread too. Where is everyone going Friday?


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Apparently I'm a little too blonde to keep up with this thread too. Where is everyone going Friday?



Friday? Ok I'm lost


----------



## ICit

who? what? where? why? when?

All I know is we need gloves!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Hmmm... IDK I heard the DewDrop is a happening bar



Have to ask Mojo about that.


----------



## mudd

kelb said:


> Hmmm... IDK I heard the DewDrop is a happening bar



about as happening as some kids basement...i honestly dont know why that hole is so popular


----------



## kelb

ICit said:


> who? what? where? why? when?
> 
> All I know is we need gloves!



OK I'm blonde and need a beer lol 
I dont know whats up on Friday but I'm so going out tonight.


----------



## kelb

mudd said:


> about as happening as some kids basement...i honestly dont know why that hole is so popular



Its popular?


----------



## MrX

mudd said:


> about as happening as some kids basement...i honestly dont know why that hole is so popular


 
x2


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> OK I'm blonde and need a beer lol
> I dont know whats up on Friday but I'm so going out tonight.



You going out in Waldorf or down south?


----------



## mudd

rich70 said:


> You going out in Waldorf or down south?



i vote waldorf


----------



## rich70

mudd said:


> i vote waldorf



Thats alot closer for me!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Thats alot closer for me!


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Thats alot closer for me!



What about my babies. They need to be let out.. They would be DANCING by the time I got home


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> What about my babies. They need to be let out.. They would be DANCING by the time I got home



Ok, then you pick the place.


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Ok, then you pick the place.



My house  Anyone else want come?


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> My house  Anyone else want come?



I don't want come, but I would like to go


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> My house  Anyone else want come?



I'm there!! Do you have a twister game?


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> I don't want come, but I would like to go



OOMMGMGGGGGG LOL WHAT A TYPO!! I'm not fixing that one LMAO


----------



## MrX

Mojo said:


> I don't want come, but I would like to go


----------



## ICit

rich70 said:


> I'm there!! Do you have a twister game?


I have the Twister game


----------



## mudd

ICit said:


> I have the Twister game



who has the baby oil?


----------



## rich70

ICit said:


> I have the Twister game



Bring it. Party at kelb's house!!


----------



## islandgrl

Mojo said:


> What time did you get there?  We were sitting at a table by the back of the bar.  We stayed until around 9:30 I think and then rolled to Dew Drop, it was rocking last night




I was there from about 7:30-9:30 & I had people with me. We started out at one of the side booths near the bar & moved outside.


----------



## rich70

islandgrl said:


> I was there from about 7:30-9:30 & I had people with me. We started out at one of the side booths near the bar & moved outside.



We were still there. Did you see the guy wearing gloves and throwing drinks.


That was Mojo


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> We were still there. Did you guy wearing gloves and throwing drinks.
> 
> 
> That was Mojo



After a few beers I was feeling pretty loose so I left the gloves off


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> After a few beers I was feeling pretty loose so I left the gloves off


----------



## SoMDGirl42

rich70 said:


> We were still there. Did you see the guy wearing gloves and throwing drinks.
> 
> 
> That was Mojo



The one that looked like he peed himself was Rich.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> After a few beers I was feeling pretty loose so I left the gloves off



I've decided my a$$ is way to fat to be this white. Can you help me out?


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> The one that looked like he peed himself was Rich.



omg,   I just remember you saying "Forget the table, wipe him off"  I wasn't about to do that   especially gloveless


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> omg,   I just remember you saying "Forget the table, wipe him off"  I wasn't about to do that   especially gloveless



With ICiT now pregnant with your triplets, I won't leave home without my gloves again.


----------



## slotted

SoMDGirl42 said:


> The one that looked like he peed himself was Rich.


----------



## kelb

slotted said:


>



You like it when rich pees on himself...  you are officially getting added to "the list" SOMDGIRL get on it


----------



## Gtmustang88

SoMDGirl42 said:


> The one that looked like he peed himself was Rich.


----------



## slotted

kelb said:


> You like it when rich pees on himself...  you are officially getting added to "the list" SOMDGIRL get on it



Sure, but next time I need a discount at Mr. Tire, you better get fd to hook me up.


----------



## kelb

slotted said:


> Sure, but next time I need a discount at Mr. Tire, you better get fd to hook me up.



LOL thats my personal connection..


----------



## slotted

kelb said:


> LOL thats my personal connection..



I consider him a friend, but I don't have the right "equipment".


----------



## islandgrl

I did see a guy in tan cargo shorts that looked like he had peed himself. If it was a table full of guys then I just walked past you on my way outside.


----------



## kelb

slotted said:


> I consider him a friend, but I don't have the right "equipment".



Hmm so do you know who I am then?


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> I consider him a friend, but I don't have the right "equipment".



  Like he cares about that 



islandgrl said:


> I did see a guy in tan cargo shorts that looked like he had peed himself. If it was a table full of guys then I just walked past you on my way outside.



No, we were in the back corner by the door.  Pixie is pretty flat chested so you may have mistaken her for one of the guys :shrug:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

islandgrl said:


> I did see a guy in tan cargo shorts that looked like he had peed himself. If it was a table full of guys then I just walked past you on my way outside.



He removed his shorts after Mojo peed on him. Did you see the nekked guy sitting next to the little asian guy?


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> He removed his shorts after Mojo peed on him. Did you see the nekked guy sitting next to the little asian guy?



Now you've crossed the line


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> No, we were in the back corner by the door.  Pixie is pretty flat chested so you may have mistaken her for one of the guys :shrug:


----------



## slotted

kelb said:


> Hmm so do you know who I am then?


No.


SoMDGirl42 said:


> He removed his shorts after Mojo peed on him. Did you see the nekked guy sitting next to the *little* asian guy?


 I guess it's all relative.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Pixie is pretty flat chested so you may have mistaken her for one of the guys :shrug:



More than a mouthfull is a waste anyway.


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> No.
> 
> I guess it's all relative.



  I think she was referring to what I used to pee on him with


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoMDGirl42 said:


> He removed his shorts after Mojo peed on him. Did you see the nekked guy sitting next to the l*ittle* asian guy?





slotted said:


> No.
> 
> I guess it's all relative.



It was cold in there :shrug:


----------



## kelb

slotted said:


> No.
> 
> I guess it's all relative.



funny your brought up Mr. Tire then


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It was cold in there :shrug:


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> Like he cares about that
> 
> 
> 
> No, we were in the back corner by the door.  Pixie is pretty flat chested so you may have mistaken her for one of the guys :shrug:



I'm not one of the "guys" and neither is ICIT and neither is SOMdGirl...I see how it is...


----------



## slotted

kelb said:


> funny your brought up Mr. Tire then



I've heard about you from him, doesn't mean I know you.


----------



## kelb

slotted said:


> I've heard about you from him, doesn't mean I know you.



LMAO OH! Another one of those!! ! Well I hope it was good atleast!


----------



## slotted

kelb said:


> LMAO OH! Another one of those!! ! Well I hope it was good atleast!



He said that you were butt ugly and he felt bad so he gave you this ridiculous discount.


----------



## kelb

slotted said:


> He said that you were butt ugly and he felt bad so he gave you this ridiculous discount.



LMAO.. Thats what people keep telling me... I have gotten PM's asking me just how ugly I was


----------



## slotted

kelb said:


> LMAO.. Thats what people keep telling me... I have gotten PM's asking me just how ugly I was



As long as you put it to work for you, I don't see a problem.


----------



## kelb

slotted said:


> As long as you put it to work for you, I don't see a problem.



I need to go back to him soon. I need a good lube job done very soon!!!


----------



## slotted

kelb said:


> I need to go back to him soon. I need a good lube job done very soon!!!



Tell that bobbleheaded ####er that I said hi.


----------



## slotted

Brad_Stewart said:


> I'm the best looking guy on the forums, I'll rotate your tires


----------



## kelb

Brad_Stewart said:


> I'm the best looking guy on the forums, I'll rotate your tires



You dont want to talk to me.. Im the ugliest chick on here  You could do better


----------



## slotted

I just had my balls put back into the purse.


----------



## pixiegirl

slotted said:


> I just had my balls put back into the purse.



<-----  That's me.


----------



## slotted

pixiegirl said:


> <-----  That's me.


----------



## pixiegirl

slotted said:


>



Now my cute pink purse is all tainted.


----------



## islandgrl

Mojo said:


> Like he cares about that
> 
> 
> 
> No, we were in the back corner by the door.  Pixie is pretty flat chested so you may have mistaken her for one of the guys :shrug:




I'm sure I walked right past you guys & Pixie. Was she wearing a white shirt?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> I'm not one of the "guys" and neither is ICIT and neither is SOMdGirl...I see how it is...



You know he's just trying to trick us into showing him our boobs so he can take a picture, right?


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:


> Now my cute pink purse is all tainted.



:taint:


----------



## pixiegirl

camily said:


> :taint:



Fitting isn't it!


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You know he's just trying to trick us into showing him our boobs so he can take a picture, right?



Ohhhhhh....silly me.


----------



## camily

Mojo said:


> I think she was referring to what I used to pee on him with



I smell a fetish. Pun intended.


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I need to go back to him soon. I need a good lube job done very soon!!!



I go to lunch and come back to this. Thats pretty 


I know a shop


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> I go to lunch and come back to this. Thats pretty
> 
> 
> I know a shop



haha  You never know whats going to come out of my mouth!


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


> haha You never know whats going to come out of my mouth!


 
thats sig material right there.


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> After a few beers I was feeling pretty loose so I left the gloves off




And see what you did? 

  FYI  I wasnt bad either!


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You know he's just trying to trick us into showing him our boobs so he can take a picture, right?


Im cool with it!


Hey MOJO with or without jewelry?  Thats my question


----------



## ICit

islandgrl said:


> I was there from about 7:30-9:30 & I had people with me. We started out at one of the side booths near the bar & moved outside.



Did one of you have a brown skirt/dress on?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> Im cool with it!
> 
> 
> Hey MOJO with or without jewelry?  Thats my question


----------



## Mojo

islandgrl said:


> I'm sure I walked right past you guys & Pixie. Was she wearing a white shirt?



Green shirt



migtig said:


> Ohhhhhh....silly me.



I looked down your shirt plenty of times when Wiley wasn't looking 



camily said:


> I smell a fetish. Pun intended.



Can you help me with it 



ICit said:


> Im cool with it!
> 
> Hey MOJO with or without jewelry?  Thats my question



Without please, I don't want to be distracted


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> Without please, I don't want to be distracted




Really?  How would that really distract you????  Your just looking... not like you will have you  on my


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Without please, I don't want to be distracted



If you only knew where the jewelry was, you would be drawn to it like stink on shiat.


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> thats sig material right there.



OMG haha


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If you only knew where the jewelry was, you would be drawn to it like stink on shiat.



Sounds like we need to get a good game of hot or cold going next time


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Sounds like we need to get a good game of hot or cold going next time



Or show and tell


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Or show and tell



Damn, I was at least trying to get a little foreplay going


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Damn, I was at least trying to get a little foreplay going



You already had that (with war) at least that's what I call it when I rub a man down from head to toe.


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You already had that (with war) at least that's what I call it when I rub a man down from head to toe.



I had gloves on


----------



## nachomama

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You already had that (with war) at least that's what I call it when I rub a man down from head to toe.



That ain't foreplay for mojo, that's second nature.  :shrug:


----------



## Mojo

thistle said:


> We're going to do this again this Wednesday at the Tides, 5-7.  This isn't a singles mixer or anything like that, just a chance for some young people to get together and make some friends and hang out midweek.



Thistle, did we scare you away


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> Thistle, did we scare you away



I bet he was NOT at CIP last night


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> I had gloves on




Hell gloves or not.... Im all up for some foreplay!!

  Zip it SOMDGIRL!!      Let ICit have some fun!!!  Just sit back and UCanCit


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I've decided my a$$ is way to fat to be this white. Can you help me out?





Mojo said:


> I had gloves on





Mojo said:


> Damn, I was at least trying to get a little foreplay going



If you want to insist it doesn't count because you had gloves on, fine. But you never replied to my request earlier.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> Hell gloves or not.... Im all up for some foreplay!!
> 
> Zip it SOMDGIRL!!      Let ICit have some fun!!!  Just sit back and UCanCit



did I just hear a new MPD?


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> did I just hear a new MPD?


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If you want to insist it doesn't count because you had gloves on, fine. But you never replied to my request earlier.



HEY MOJO
  If you help her out .... I will hold your "stuff" out of the way!!!  Heck ... it doesnt matter now that Im having triplets but I will still wear glove just for GP


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> HEY MOJO
> If you help her out .... I will hold your "stuff" out of the way!!!  Heck ... it doesnt matter now that Im having triplets but I will still wear glove just for GP



Oh no, where's Mo?


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Oh no, where's Mo?





1.  fell off his chair just thinking about it
2.  in the delivery room having another kid  (not mine right now)
3.  rubbing down some guy at his work that he convince its ok to do it.... 
     because it doesnt count... he is wearing gloves
4.  he cant handle it


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> 1.  fell off his chair just thinking about it
> 2.  in the delivery room having another kid  (not mine right now)
> 3.  rubbing down some guy at his work that he convince its ok to do it....
> because it doesnt count... he is wearing gloves
> 4.  he cant handle it



make it a poll


----------



## ylexot

ICit said:


> 1.  fell off his chair just thinking about it
> 2.  in the delivery room having another kid  (not mine right now)
> 3.  rubbing down some guy at his work that he convince its ok to do it....
> because it doesnt count... he is wearing gloves
> 4.  he cant handle it



I'm guessing #3


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ylexot said:


> I'm guessing #3



that was gonna be mine as well


----------



## Mojo

Damnit,    I love all of you


----------



## LordStanley

Mojo said:


> Damnit,    I love all of you



did anyone tell them that once you hang out with mojo, you are put on the hens "cant associate with list" anymore


----------



## SoMDGirl42

LordStanley said:


> did anyone tell them that once you hang out with mojo, you are put on the hens "cant associate with list" anymore



who are the hens? :shrug:  and is this a bad thing or a good thing?


----------



## Mojo

LordStanley said:


> did anyone tell them that once you hang out with mojo, you are put on the hens "cant associate with list" anymore



  We let them know all about it


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> who are the hens? :shrug:  and is this a bad thing or a good thing?



Remember the conversation we had about "The other forum people"


----------



## ICit

LordStanley said:


> did anyone tell them that once you hang out with mojo, you are put on the hens "cant associate with list" anymore



I think something like that was said.... oh well    I was gonna hijack his phone the other night after he text you and send you a nice pic


----------



## LordStanley

Mojo said:


> Remember the conversation we had about "The other forum people"


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Remember the conversation we had about "The other forum people"



but you never told me who the "other forum people" are, so I don't know who hates me now cause I'm mojo tainted.


----------



## LordStanley

ICit said:


> I think something like that was said.... oh well    I was gonna hijack his phone the other night after he text you and send you a nice pic



apparently My wife, son and I walked right past the table.  I didnt see Mojo.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

LordStanley said:


> apparently My wife, son and I walked right past the table.  I didnt see Mojo.



he was too busy tainting us to notice you too.


----------



## pixiegirl

I smell the "great forum divid of 08'" brewing.


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> he was too busy tainting us to notice you too.



  You're lucky Slotted wasn't there, between the 2 of us you would have been carried off in a Hazmat truck


----------



## ICit

LordStanley said:


> apparently My wife, son and I walked right past the table.  I didnt see Mojo.



He was under the table wiping Rich off


----------



## kelb

pixiegirl said:


> I smell the "great forum divid of 08'" brewing.



I have not met mojo but somdgirl and I are.. well "close" hehe what side does that put me on?


----------



## Mojo

ICit said:


> He was under the table wiping Rich off



 I only wiped the table .  Warnuts is going to see this crap and break up with me


----------



## ICit

You guys have used TAINT several times.....


----------



## ICit

kelb said:


> I have not met mojo but somdgirl and I are.. well "close" hehe what side does that put me on?


the good side...


----------



## kelb

ICit said:


> You guys have used TAINT several times.....



They have a used taint? ew


----------



## pixiegirl

kelb said:


> I have not met mojo but somdgirl and I are.. well "close" hehe what side does that put me on?



somdgirl is on mojo's side now.  And if you're not with us, you're against us!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> I only wiped the table .  Warnuts is going to see this crap and break up with me



Stop denying it because you forgot to wear the gloves.


----------



## kelb

OMG I'm soooo with you!


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> I only wiped the table .  Warnuts is going to see this crap and break up with me


he wont.... he will welcome the "gentle" touch of our gloved hands next year


----------



## pixiegirl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Stop denying it because you forgot to wear the gloves.



  mojo honey,  can recommend a good doctor if you need to get tested.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> he wont.... he will welcome the "gentle" touch of our gloved hands next year



but we'll still let you watch


----------



## ICit

pixiegirl said:


> somdgirl is on mojo's side now.  And if you're not with us, you're against us!




Hey dont forget about me.... Im having his next 3 kids.   At this rate we will have a "team" soon.  football, baseball, soccer


----------



## LordStanley

ICit said:


> He was under the table wiping Rich off






SoMDGirl42 said:


> he was too busy tainting us to notice you too.



you said taint 



pixiegirl said:


> I smell the "great forum divid of 08'" brewing.


Im on what ever side Pixie and Nacho are on


----------



## rich70

QUOTE=pixiegirl;3071876]I smell the "great forum divid of 08'" brewing.[/QUOTE]

I'm sticking too, I mean with my man Mojo. Oh and you to Pixie. I haven't meet Slotted yet, but If he is good enough for you two, I don't have a choice but to like him


----------



## Mojo

@ all of you clowns


----------



## pixiegirl

ICit said:


> Hey dont forget about me.... Im having his next 3 kids.   At this rate we will have a "team" soon.  football, baseball, soccer



You should do what I did and get spayed.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> You're lucky Slotted wasn't there, between the 2 of us you would have been carried off in a Hazmat truck



I'm still trying to get the bleach smell out of my hair as it is.


----------



## camily

rich70 said:


> QUOTE=pixiegirl;3071876]I smell the "great forum divid of 08'" brewing.



I'm sticking too, I mean with my man Mojo. Oh and you to Pixie. I haven't meet Slotted yet, but If he is good enough for you two, I don't have a choice but to like him[/QUOTE]



> You always have a choice.


I hate it when someone f's up the quote thingy.


----------



## pixiegirl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'm still trying to get the bleach smell out of my hair as it is.




If you color it black it hides the cooties better.


----------



## LordStanley

pixiegirl said:


> You should do what I did and get spayed.



Im begining to think mojo is part mexican.  All he has to do is look at a chick and she gets pregnant


----------



## SoMDGirl42

rich70 said:


> I'm sticky too, I mean with my man Mojo.



:fixed:


----------



## Mojo

camily said:


> You always have a choice.



  Once you meet us once, there is no turning back



pixiegirl said:


> If you color it black it hides the cooties better.


----------



## camily

LordStanley said:


> Im begining to think mojo is part mexican.  All he has to do is look at a chick and she gets pregnant



Mojo, you got a little Mexican in ya'?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pixiegirl said:


> If you color it black it hides the cooties better.



So I should avoid bathing in the bleach after each visit?


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:


> If you color it black it hides the cooties better.



Yes, but once you go black you never go back.


----------



## ICit

pixiegirl said:


> If you color it black it hides the cooties better.



once you go black you never go back


----------



## camily

ICit said:


> once you go black you never go back


----------



## Mojo

LordStanley said:


> Im begining to think mojo is part mexican.  All he has to do is look at a chick and she gets pregnant





camily said:


> Mojo, you got a little Mexican in ya'?



  Don't make me bust out the Spanglish


----------



## pixiegirl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> So I should avoid bathing in the bleach after each visit?




You don't want to get too pale.  You want to be able to still resemble all the half asain babies you're going to have.


----------



## Mojo

camily said:


> Yes, but once you go black you never go back.





ICit said:


> once you go black you never go back



Nitwhit is always breaking the rules


----------



## ICit

LordStanley said:


> Im begining to think mojo is part mexican.  All he has to do is look at a chick and she gets pregnant



Tell me about it.... Im having three of them.   One from standing too close, one from smacking him and the other from a


----------



## pixiegirl

ICit said:


> once you go black you never go back



Slotted is NOT happy about that.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

camily said:


> Mojo, you got a little Mexican in ya'?



heinz 57  He's all mutt.


----------



## Mojo

pixiegirl said:


> You don't want to get too pale.  You want to be able to still resemble all the half asain babies you're going to have.



The Asian mayo was flying that night


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pixiegirl said:


> You don't want to get too pale.  You want to be able to still resemble all the half asain babies you're going to have.



Me too?  and I trusted him when he said I wouldn't get pregnant the first time.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> The Asian mayo was flying that night



Can we name it SoMDMojo?


----------



## pixiegirl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Can we name it SoMDMojo?



That's a grand idea!


----------



## LesterGreen

camily said:


> I haven't meet Slotted yet, but If he is good enough for you two, I don't have a choice but to like him




What about those wild dreams you had? ahhhhh sexy time....


----------



## pixiegirl

What about those wild dreams you had? ahhhhh sexy time....[/QUOTE]


Be nice or no sexy time for you!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pixiegirl said:


> That's a grand idea!



Where does the child support line begin?


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> The Asian mayo was flying that night



you told me if I took the Asian Mayo  I wouldnt get knocked up


----------



## pixiegirl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Where does the child support line begin?



At the bar.


----------



## LesterGreen

[/QUOTE] Be nice or no sexy time for you![/QUOTE]

I was being stupid. Let's be stupid together!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pixiegirl said:


> At the bar.



all of them?


----------



## pixiegirl

LesterGreen said:


> Be nice or no sexy time for you!



I was being stupid. Let's be stupid together![/QUOTE]

Let's!  Can we hold hands and kiss in public and stuff?


----------



## LordStanley

Mojo said:


> Nitwhit is always breaking the rules


----------



## pixiegirl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> all of them?



Most in St. Mary's, A few in Calvert and one or two in DC.


----------



## Mojo

Good luck collecting child support, I already have 12 bebe mommas.  With my job at Burger King I can only afford to pay them about 12 dollars a month


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> Good luck collecting child support, I already have 12 bebe mommas.  With my job at Burger King I can only afford to pay them about 12 dollars a month



DO you at least hook them up w/ kids meal every now and then?


----------



## ICit

pixiegirl said:


> Most in St. Mary's, A few in Calvert and one or two in DC.



I think I know where the one is in St. Marys... Its a Roses.... saw a line there last night.   We all know its not to get in to see the dancers


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Good luck collecting child support, I already have 12 bebe mommas.  With my job at Burger King I can only afford to pay them about 12 dollars a month



but do they each get free fries to go with their crowns?


----------



## LesterGreen

pixiegirl said:


> Let's!  Can we hold hands and kiss in public and stuff?



I would have it no other way, as long as you are cool being seen with a monkey!


----------



## camily

SoMDGirl42 said:


> heinz 57  He's all mutt.



I meant a different kind of "in ya'"


----------



## SoMDGirl42

LesterGreen said:


> I would have it no other way, as long as you are cool being seen with a monkey!



Is she allowed to spank her monkey in public?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

camily said:


> I meant a different kind of "in ya'"



:giggle: I know what you meant.


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> DO you at least hook them up w/ kids meal every now and then?





SoMDGirl42 said:


> but do they each get free fries to go with their crowns?



I'm not trying to get fired 



ICit said:


> I think I know where the one is in St. Marys... Its a Roses.... saw a line there last night.   We all know its not to get in to see the dancers







LesterGreen said:


> I would have it no other way, as long as you are cool being seen with a monkey!



She's used to being seen with a monkey


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> I think I know where the one is in St. Marys... Its a Roses.... saw a line there last night.   We all know its not to get in to see the dancers



 That's because they have Senior Citizen discounts on thursdays.  OHHHHHH, you meant the OTHER Roses.


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Is she allowed to spank her monkey in public?



    only u


----------



## camily

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Is she allowed to spank her monkey in public?



I have a monkey on my back.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> I'm not trying to get fired


If I come by at lunch, will you give me some more of that special asian sauce for my salad? I don't know what the special ingrediants are, but I haven't been able to get the taste of my mouth since Wednesday.


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If I come by at lunch, will you give me some more of that special asian sauce for my salad? I don't know what the special ingrediants are, but I haven't been able to get the taste of my mouth since Wednesday.



  I'm in SW DC, what time should I be expecting you.  Just look for the building with all Storks flying around over the top of it


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If I come by at lunch, will you give me some more of that special asian sauce for my salad? I don't know what the special ingrediants are, but I haven't been able to get the taste of my mouth since Wednesday.



 I that why he threw your soda at me. So you couldn't rinse his sauce out of your mouth!!


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If I come by at lunch, will you give me some more of that special asian sauce for my salad? I don't know what the special ingrediants are, but I haven't been able to get the taste of my mouth since Wednesday.



same here!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> I'm in SW DC, what time should I be expecting you.  Just look for the building with all Storks flying around over the top of it


----------



## ICit

rich70 said:


> I that why he threw your soda at me. So you couldn't rinse his sauce out of your mouth!!



OMG  
  MOJO made us "snowball" the Asian Sauce
..... and then he threw  her soda on you


----------



## camily

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If I come by at lunch, will you give me some more of that special asian sauce for my salad? I don't know what the special ingrediants are, but I haven't been able to get the taste of my mouth since Wednesday.



Interesting post.


----------



## camily

ICit said:


> OMG
> MOJO made us "snowball" the Asian Sauce
> ..... and then he threw  her soda on you



Urban Dictionary: snowball


----------



## SoMDGirl42

camily said:


> Urban Dictionary: snowball



Tell me about it. The worse part was when ICiT choked me shoving her tongue down my throat.


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Tell me about it. The worse part was when ICiT choked me shoving her tongue down my throat.


I dont know what to say!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> I dont know what to say!



that's a first, but sawry would be nice.


----------



## MrX

ICit said:


> I dont know what to say!


 
How about "sorry"?


----------



## ICit

MrX said:


> How about "sorry"?



but thats the way she likes it.... and I was just giving it to her the way I got it!!!!


----------



## MrX

ICit said:


> but thats the way she likes it.... and I was just giving it to her the way I got it!!!!


 
well in that case.... "mmmmm baybee" would have most likely been more appropriate.


----------



## itsbob

islandgrl said:


> I'm sure I walked right past you guys & Pixie. Was she wearing a white shirt?



If she was it wouldn't have been the shirt that you noticed.


----------



## LesterGreen

itsbob said:


> If she was it wouldn't have neent he shirt that you noticed.



say what cracker?


----------



## itsbob

LesterGreen said:


> say what cracker?



et tu Polly?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

itsbob said:


> If she was it wouldn't have been the shirt that you noticed.





LesterGreen said:


> say what cracker?



 ?????


----------



## itsbob

ICit said:


> and I was just giving it to her the way I got it!!!!



Bent over grabbin your ankles?


----------



## ICit

itsbob said:


> Bent over grabbin your ankles?



only if you  me


----------



## kelb

ICit said:


> only if you  me



I would love to help you with that


----------



## ICit

kelb said:


> I would love to help you with that




sweet


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kelb said:


> I would love to help you with that





ICit said:


> sweet



wear your gloves!


----------



## rich70

So where is happy hour at today?


----------



## BuddyLee

What do you consider 'professional'?


----------



## rich70

BuddyLee said:


> What do you consider 'professional'?



Not anyone around here. 

Ok, where is the laid back unprofessional happy hour?


----------



## mAlice

rich70 said:


> Not anyone around here.
> 
> Ok, where is the laid back unprofessional happy hour?




Tiki.


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> Not anyone around here.
> 
> Ok, where is the laid back unprofessional happy hour?





I think today is dead but maybe we can throw down tomorrow


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> I think today is dead but maybe we can throw down tomorrow



Is tomorrow still a Hooters night? Or is it a down south night?


----------



## slotted

rich70 said:


> Or is it a down south night?


Virginia Beach.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotted said:


> Virginia Beach.



You didn't come up here to spend Pixie's birthday?   You're not gettin' any (any time soon )


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You didn\'t come up here to spend Pixie\'s birthday?   You\'re not gettin\' any (any time soon )



The bastard didnt even mow the grass while he was here, now shes out there doing it on her birthday


----------



## slotted

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You're not gettin' any (any time soon )


No ####, well, not soon enough.


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> The bastard didnt even mow the grass while he was here, now shes out there doing it on her birthday



I do the inside chores. I wash dishes and help fold laundry.


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> Is tomorrow still a Hooters night? Or is it a down south night?



Im not sure yet, I gotta figure out whats going on.


----------



## LordStanley

Mojo said:


> The bastard didnt even mow the grass while he was here, now shes out there doing it on her birthday



This one is just to easy to mess with, its not fair.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

slotted said:


> I do the inside chores. I wash dishes and help fold laundry.



So what you're saying is, in your relationship with Pixie, you're the house biatch?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> The bastard didnt even mow the grass while he was here, now shes out there doing it on her birthday



and when she's got another man over there mowing her grass (landing strip), he'll regret it.


----------



## slotted

SoMDGirl42 said:


> So what you're saying is, in your relationship with Pixie, you're the house biatch?





Step husband gets to do all the real work. He still owes me for changing out the water filter under the house too.


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> Step husband gets to do all the real work. He still owes me for changing out the water filter under the house too.



  You officially took that position over.  You need to take that water filter back out before she moves too.


----------



## slotted

Mojo said:


> You officially took that position over.  You need to take that water filter back out before she moves too.



I beg to differ, myspace cut and paste. 



			
				hot mess said:
			
		

> Andrew, like it or not (and we all know you love it) you are the step-husband.


----------



## Mojo

slotted said:


> I beg to differ, myspace cut and paste.



  I never disagreed with being the step husband.  I like being Jabbas club husband better, at least all I have to do is carry her lipstick and phone around


----------



## thistle

rich70 said:


> So where is happy hour at today?



Back to the Tides.

We're going to stick with going there.  I probably won't post again unless it changes since these updates are getting lost in all the chit chat anyway.


----------



## Chain729

slotted said:


> Step husband gets to do all the real work. He still owes me for changing out the water filter under the house too.



Do they have step W.I.F.E.'s too?  I need to know where to look for one.


----------



## slotted

Chain729 said:


> Do they have step W.I.F.E.'s too?  I need to know where to look for one.






You want a cougar or younger ones, or some of both?


----------



## rich70

thistle said:


> Back to the Tides.
> 
> We're going to stick with going there.  I probably won't post again unless it changes since these updates are getting lost in all the chit chat anyway.



We all went to CIP last Wed and never saw any of the "young ones". Were you all there?


----------



## Chain729

slotted said:


> You want a cougar or younger ones, or some of both?



I prefer cougars, but both sounds good.


----------



## dn0121

thistle said:


> Back to the Tides.
> 
> We're going to stick with going there.  I probably won't post again unless it changes since these updates are getting lost in all the chit chat anyway.




Dang I forgot all about those.  It was cool the one time I went, I just travel so much that when I am home I forget.  I need a Friday or Sat night one.


----------



## MrX

When is the one at Hooters? :shrug:


----------



## Gtmustang88

MrX said:


> When is the one at Hooters? :shrug:


----------



## rich70

MrX said:


> When is the one at Hooters? :shrug:



kelb said it was tonight. But I haven't talked to her in a couple of days.


----------



## MrX

rich70 said:


> kelb said it was tonight. But I haven't talked to her in a couple of days.


 
well find out and get back to us on that!


----------



## rich70

MrX said:


> well find out and get back to us on that!



I'll do my best!!


----------



## MrX

rich70 said:


> I'll do my best!!


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> I'll do my best!!





MrX said:


>


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

Gtmustang88 said:


>


 
make sure there are fuzzy navals in those glasses please!!


----------



## rich70

ImAChvyGirl said:


> make sure there are fuzzy navals in those glasses please!!



I have some fuzz in my naval so I'll pick it out and give it to you later.


----------



## MrX

rich70 said:


> I have some fuzz in my naval so I'll pick it out and give it to you later.


 
 

will probably have the same effect as the liquid version.


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> I have some fuzz in my naval so I'll pick it out and give it to you later.


 

 ewwwwwwwww 


I am talking about orange juice and peach schnapps.


----------



## rich70

MrX said:


> will probably have the same effect as the liquid version.





My might have a little crunch to it though!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> will probably have the same effect as the liquid version.


 

only if it is yours


----------



## MrX

rich70 said:


> My might have a little crunch to it though!


 




ImAChvyGirl said:


> only if it is yours


 
I dont have any, sucked it all out with the Dustbuster last night


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

MrX said:


> I dont have any, sucked it all out with the Dustbuster last night


 

my loss dustbusters gain!!


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> Do they have step W.I.F.E.'s too?  I need to know where to look for one.


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


>



Excuse you?  Who you think you're kickin'?


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> Excuse you?  Who you think you're kickin'?



You.  

Whatchya gonna do about it?


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> You.
> 
> Whatchya gonna do about it?



Don't make Me break out the evil "E" word.


----------



## rich70

Ok, so it is confirmed, Hooters tonight at 5:00. Who is gonna go?


----------



## MrX

rich70 said:


> Ok, so it is confirmed, Hooters tonight at 5:00. Who is gonna go?


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


> Ok, so it is confirmed, Hooters tonight at 5:00. Who is gonna go?


----------



## kelb




----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> Ok, so it is confirmed, Hooters tonight at 5:00. Who is gonna go?


 

I might go


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


>


 




ImAChvyGirl said:


> Im gonna go


----------



## kelb

want to move the HR to CIP? its closer to my house anyways..


----------



## kelb




----------



## MrX

Closer to my house as well..... but it doesnt matter to me.


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> want to move the HR to CIP? its closer to my house anyways..


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


>



OK we are moving to CIP! Cant wait to meet you!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

kelb said:


> OK we are moving to CIP! Cant wait to meet you!


 

don't forget your gloves


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


>



Please update on how hot kelb is IRL please.


----------



## Mojo

Black-Francis said:


> Please update on how hot kelb is IRL please.



  I didn't get to talk to her much though.  All the girls were  last night.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Please update on how hot kelb is IRL please.



LMAO


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> LMAO



That's right.... I'm talking about you cutie!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> That's right.... I'm talking about you cutie!



LMAO Ok ... that was out of the blue!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> LMAO Ok ... that was out of the blue!



Sorry, didn't mean to be so forward!


----------



## ICit

kelb said:


> LMAO Ok ... that was out of the blue!




you need back up?   I gotcha back! 
:feelingalittlecreepedout::lookingaroundforstalker:


----------



## Black-Francis

ICit said:


> you need back up?   I gotcha back!
> :feelingalittlecreepedout::lookingaroundforstalker:



You need some love baby?


----------



## Black-Francis

ICit said:


> you need back up?   I gotcha back!
> :feelingalittlecreepedout::lookingaroundforstalker:



I don't think kelb would appreciate you telling me who she is sleeping with via private message!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Black-Francis said:


> I don't think kelb would appreciate you telling me who she is sleeping with via private message!



It's no secret Kelb and I are


----------



## Black-Francis

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It's no secret Kelb and I are



Wasn't you!


----------



## ICit

Black-Francis said:


> I don't think kelb would appreciate you telling me who she is sleeping with via private message!



I have no clue what your talking about.....


----------



## Black-Francis

ICit said:


> I have no clue what your talking about.....



You my dear are a LIAR!!!!!


----------



## ICit

Black-Francis said:


> You my dear are a LIAR!!!!!



the funny thing is you do not know what you are talking about... Kelb has no clue who you are nor does she care to know.
   if we all want to sleep together....we can


----------



## Black-Francis

ICit said:


> the funny thing is you do not know what you are talking about... Kelb has no clue who you are nor does she care to know.
> if we all want to sleep together....we can



I did not ask to know her sweetheart!!!!! I remarked that she was cute, so what! Then you sent a private message blabbing her business. Why don't you mind your own and crawl back in the hole that you came from skank!


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> I don't think kelb would appreciate you telling me who she is sleeping with via private message!



I don't think kelb gives a crap about anything you say.


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> I don't think kelb gives a crap about anything you say.



Here is the peanut gallery. At this point it is not about kelb. It is about Icit all up in her business messaging about her private life. Why don't you mind your own biz fairyboy!


----------



## MrX

wtf?


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Here is the peanut gallery. At this point it is not about kelb. It is about Icit all up in her business messaging about her private life. Why don't you mind your own biz fairyboy!



Why don't you just STFU dickhead!


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> Why don't you just STFU dickhead!



There is no use in arguing with someone that is to afraid to post under their real name


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> There is no use in arguing with someone that is to afraid to post under their real name


  I think


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Why don't you just STFU dickhead!



I bet you wish you could make me huh?  All this because I said someone was cute! Why don't you losers get a life?


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


> There is no use in arguing with someone that is to afraid to post under their real name



Who's real name? This is my only account.


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Why don't you just STFU dickhead!



Are you going to b***h slap me?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> There is no use in arguing with someone that is to afraid to post under their real name



your real name is mojo?


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> your real name is mojo?



Asswhipe


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Asswhipe



mojo was better, who names their kid asswipe?


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> I bet you wish you could make me huh?  All this because I said someone was cute! Why don't you losers get a life?



All this because you like to start sh!t up and get a big kick out of it. You are the only loser around here.


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> All this because you like to start sh!t up and get a big kick out of it. You are the only loser around here.



How is this any of your business fruit loop?


----------



## kelb

I think I almost have thisall figured out


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> I think I almost have thisall figured out



Lets hear it


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> How is this any of your business fruit loop?



Public forum jerkoff.


----------



## mudd

..................


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> Public forum jerkoff.



You are such a little girl.


----------



## MrX




----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> You are such a little girl.



I hope not if I'm sleeping with him.. LOL


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> You are such a little girl.



OHHH, you got me there. Good one buddy.


----------



## Black-Francis

rich70 said:


> OHHH, you got me there. Good one buddy.



Thanks! I agree! Now why don't you find PCJohnny and AndyMarquis and run along. Bunch of little girls!!!!


----------



## mudd

Black-Francis said:


> Thanks! I agree! Now why don't you find PCJohnny and AndyMarquis and run along. Bunch of little girls!!!!



let me guess, your 12 aint ya


----------



## kelb

This is sooo blown out of proportion but I'm loving it


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


> This is sooo blown out of proportion but I'm loving it


----------



## kelb

mudd said:


> let me guess, your 12 aint ya


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> This is sooo blown out of proportion but I'm loving it



  So do you live all the way in Waldorf too?


----------



## mudd

kelb said:


>



i was drunk, when i sent what i sent....but i had reason to be drunk


----------



## kelb

mudd said:


> i was drunk, when i sent what i sent....but i had reason to be drunk


----------



## Black-Francis

mudd said:


> let me guess, your 12 aint ya



close......13


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> So do you live all the way in Waldorf too?



I know where she lives


----------



## mudd

kelb said:


>



nevermind


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I know where she lives


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


>



Yes she is, so is your WIFE!


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I know where she lives



I would hope so since you come over and sleep with me  what are you doing tonight?  I could use some lovin' now!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kelb said:


> I would hope so since you come over and sleep with me  what are you doing tonight?  I could use some lovin' now!



thinking about curling up and taking a nap


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Yes she is, so is your WIFE!





I meant its hot that you know where she lives


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> I meant its hot that you know where she lives



Keep on kicking me, I'm starting to like it you know.


----------



## kelb

I could use a nap after last night.. I drank too much. NOt as much as CROYAL thought.. whewy!


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> I could use a nap after last night.. I drank too much. NOt as much as CROYAL thought.. whewy!



She's not afraid to get down!


----------



## mudd

you all party on a schoolnight?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> She's not afraid to get down!



Do you love me any less? 

All that damn caffeine kept me up most of the night.


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> She's not afraid to get down!




what did I miss?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> what did I miss?



croyal going down on Mojo


----------



## SoMDGirl42

mudd said:


> you all party on a schoolnight?



only after we liquor mom and dad up enough and send them off to the bedroom to make little mojos.


----------



## kelb

mudd said:


> you all party on a schoolnight?



Yeah.. damn it! i hate going to school after getting drunk!


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> croyal going down on Mojo


----------



## Mojo

ICit said:


>



:shrug:  I must have drank alot more than I realized last night


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> :shrug:  I must have drank alot more than I realized last night



We all remember it.. why don't you?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> :shrug:  I must have drank alot more than I realized last night



Those viagra we slipped you didn't have a time release did they?


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> :shrug:  I must have drank alot more than I realized last night



I thought last night it was all about me?   ICHowur  

u owe me


----------



## Mojo

ICit said:


> I thought last night it was all about me?   ICHowur
> 
> u owe me



 you were to busy flirting with Lugnut


----------



## SoMDGirl42

ICit said:


> u owe me



That's a 68. You eat me, and I owe you one.


----------



## ICit

Mojo said:


> you were to busy flirting with Lugnut




   ICantBelieve you called me out like that!!


----------



## Mojo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That's a 68. You eat me, and I owe you one.



You know that move


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> you were to busy flirting with Lugnut



So were you


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> You know that move



You don't think I got my cougar status on age alone, did ya?


----------



## ICit

SoMDGirl42 said:


> So were you



:shrug:
  maybe? maybe not?  well maybe?

but but but I was flirting with Pixie also?????


----------



## kelb

ICit said:


> :shrug:
> maybe? maybe not?  well maybe?
> 
> but but but I was flirting with Pixie also?????



I didnt know where to kiss pixie.. she must have thought I was such a dork LOL


----------



## ICit

kelb said:


> I didnt know where to kiss pixie.. she must have thought I was such a dork LOL



ahhh yeah!!!  that was better than getting Mojo's Asian Mayo shot all over me!   made me real


----------



## kelb

ICit said:


> ahhh yeah!!!  that was better than getting Mojo's Asian Mayo shot all over me!   made me real



I wont do that again! Next time I'll grab her and show her I can do it!!!!!


----------



## ICit

kelb said:


> I wont do that again! Next time I'll grab her and show her I can do it!!!!!




 i will show u


----------



## kelb

ICit said:


> i will show u



sexy


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> I didnt know where to kiss pixie.. she must have thought I was such a dork LOL



I was laughing my ass off, you two looked like you were doing some weird foreign goodbye 

  Later kids, I'm outta here


----------



## kelb

mudd said:


> let me guess, your 12 aint ya



are you still here?


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> I was laughing my ass off, you two looked like you were doing some weird foreign goodbye
> 
> Later kids, I'm outta here



LOL didnt know she wanted to kiss me!! LOL


----------



## kelb

Alrighty guys I'm going home too!! Have a great weekend!! 

( i have to work as usual )


----------



## CRoyal

kelb said:


> I could use a nap after last night.. I drank too much. NOt as much as CROYAL thought.. whewy!



I just happened to love the orange mojitos.. 




Mojo said:


> She's not afraid to get down!








SoMDGirl42 said:


> croyal going down on Mojo



Too bad his asian mayo was tapped out by the time I got to it. Way to go.


----------



## warneckutz

CRoyal said:


> I just happened to love the orange mojitos..


----------



## kris31280

slotted said:


> She had Kris with her.





Mojo said:


> She was outside making out with Kris for hours



  You jackasses... how the hell did I miss this thread?!?!?!



LordStanley said:


> did anyone tell them that once you hang out with mojo, you are put on the hens "cant associate with list" anymore



 That's cuz you sell yourself to the lowest bidder


----------



## DreamBlaze

So it looks like it's almost been a month since anyone's posted.  Do the young professionals still go out?


----------



## MrX

DreamBlaze said:


> So it looks like it's almost been a month since anyone's posted. Do the young professionals still go out?


 


see this thread...

http://forums.somd.com/meet-greet/149427-disgusting-forum-members-get-together.html


----------



## RoseRed

DreamBlaze said:


> So it looks like it's almost been a month since anyone's posted.  Do the young professionals still go out?



Only in stealth mode.


----------



## CRoyal

DreamBlaze said:


> So it looks like it's almost been a month since anyone's posted.  Do the young professionals still go out?



Yup. Though I think they change venues to avoid the 'non professionals'


----------



## DreamBlaze

RoseRed said:


> Only in stealth mode.



Can I put on some of this steath body paint and roll around too?  Wait, does it make you invisible?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DreamBlaze said:


> Can I put on some of this steath body paint and roll around too?  Wait, does it make you invisible?



No, but it is edible and glow in the dark


----------



## DreamBlaze

SoMDGirl42 said:


> No, but it is edible and glow in the dark



Now I am really interested, hungry, and I don't need a flashlight.


----------



## kelb

Ok I felt like reviving this thread!

Anyone ready to go Friday?


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> Ok I felt like reviving this thread!
> 
> Anyone ready to go Friday?



Where are we going?


----------



## MrX

:shrug: I could possibly be down. 

venue?


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> Where are we going?



CIP where else? :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo said:


> Where are we going?




CIP?


----------



## kelb

pixiegirl said:


> CIP?


----------



## pixiegirl

kelb said:


> CIP where else? :shrug:



  I get to sit next to you!


----------



## kelb

pixiegirl said:


> I get to sit next to you!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


>



Might make it... Not sure if there is a house party fri or sat?   (Bacon, Fri or Sat your place)?


----------



## Mojo

pixiegirl said:


> I get to sit next to you!



  I thought you were painting


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo said:


> I thought you were painting



We can eat and have some drinks and go home at a decent time to paint.  I thought the big hoorah was Saturday since Friday was looking like a wash.


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> CIP where else? :shrug:



You should have bumped the disgusting thread   The young professionals don't hang out there anymore because of all the unprofessionals.


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> I thought you were painting



 DO NOT talk her out of it!!!!


----------



## Mojo

pixiegirl said:


> We can eat and have some drinks and go home at a decent time to paint.  I thought the big hoorah was Saturday since Friday was looking like a wash.



I have no idea :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo said:


> I have no idea :shrug:




Me either.  I just roll with it.  Where is our social coordinator mainman at?


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


> Ok I felt like reviving this thread!
> 
> Anyone ready to go Friday?



I'd be up for it, but I wouldn't know who to look for since I haven't met any of you.


----------



## kelb

DreamBlaze said:


> I'd be up for it, but I wouldn't know who to look for since I haven't met any of you.



OH its easy.. look for all the s and s


----------



## Mojo

DreamBlaze said:


> I'd be up for it, but I wouldn't know who to look for since I haven't met any of you.



Just look for some hot chicks with a bunch of ugly ass dudes sitting around them


----------



## Mojo

pixiegirl said:


> Me either.  I just roll with it.  Where is our social coordinator mainman at?


----------



## DreamBlaze

Mojo said:


> Just look for some hot chicks with a bunch of ugly ass dudes sitting around them



That will be difficult, it's like that everywhere I go in SOMD.


----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


> Just look for some hot chicks with a bunch of ugly ass dudes sitting around them



Speak for yourself.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> I have no idea :shrug:



I am down for saturday night... but you have to get shiat set in stone for me please


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


> OH its easy.. look for all the s and s



That will be difficult, it's like that everywhere I go in SOMD.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> I am down for saturday night... but you have to get shiat set in stone for me please



I'm working saturday night... you guys feel like venturing to waldorf?  lol


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> Just look for some hot chicks with a bunch of ugly ass dudes sitting around them



But I'm going too...hopefully I'll remember my gloves this time, and get to sit next too you....


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


> I'm working saturday night... you guys feel like venturing to waldorf?  lol



What's in Waldorf?  And what is CIP?


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> Just look for some hot chicks with a bunch of ugly ass dudes sitting around them



Unless I actually make it out... then look for some hot chicks with a bunch of ugly ass dudes and the token fluffy chick 



lovinmaryland said:


> I am down for saturday night... but you have to get shiat set in stone for me please



  Provided I'm not a plague bearer by then


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> I'm working saturday night... you guys feel like venturing to waldorf?  lol


If something doesnt get planned down this way I will be up that Saturday night 


migtig said:


> But I'm going too...hopefully I'll remember my gloves this time, and get to sit next too you....



No! you are sitting next to me


----------



## MrX

DreamBlaze said:


> What's in Waldorf? And what is CIP?


 
Memories is in Waldorf

CIP = Cheesburger In Paradise


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> If something doesnt get planned down this way I will be up that Saturday night
> 
> 
> No! you are sitting next to me



You going out Friday to CiP?    I just got excited.


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> Memories is in Waldorf
> 
> CIP = Cheesburger In Paradise



so Friday its CIP and Sat its Memories!!!


----------



## 4d2008

WOW! Ive got to go to this event now, fri or sat.. I have GOT to know what a couple of you women look like... So much hate for men talking alot of crap about how they look. Cant wait to see what all of you look like... Lets figure out a date place and time. Im so there. Think if anything itll be tons of fun..


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> Unless I actually make it out... then look for some hot chicks with a bunch of ugly ass dudes and the token fluffy chick



Ass


----------



## DreamBlaze

MrX said:


> Memories is in Waldorf
> 
> CIP = Cheesburger In Paradise



Memories looks decent


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


> so Friday its CIP and Sat its Memories!!!


 
I'll be @ Hula's on Saturday for the bob/Stuck in Kaos show


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> Ass


Would you rather I said to look for the slanty eyed bastard flinging is asian mayo around all the hot chicks?


----------



## angel11284

DreamBlaze said:


> Memories looks decent




it's really not decent


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> so Friday its CIP and Sat its Memories!!!



If you're gonna be there Friday so am I. Just read my siggy


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> You going out Friday to CiP?    I just got excited.



I am a maybe... I have a sitter for Saturday night, I will ask baby daddy if he will watch the hellians so I can go get wild with you


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> so Friday its CIP and Sat its Memories!!!



Memories is way too far for me anymore.  I'm afraid I have to have adult supervision.


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> Would you rather I said to look for the slanty eyed bastard flinging is asian mayo around all the hot chicks?



 That works for me


----------



## migtig

kris31280 said:


> Would you rather I said to look for the slanty eyed bastard flinging is asian mayo around all the hot chicks?


----------



## kelb

angel11284 said:


> it's really not decent



meeeaaannninnnggg????


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> Memories is way too far for me anymore.  I'm afraid I have to have adult supervision.



I know I hate going all the way to Chuck County... 

So mutha####as lets get shiat set for Saturday night as well


----------



## angel11284

kelb said:


> meeeaaannninnnggg????



if you all are going to drive all the way to waldorf to go to a hole in the wall like memories(been there once...NEVER going again) then u might as well go somewhere local like big dogs paradise or dragn inn. I'm just saying


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> That works for me



Alright, last edit:
Look for the slanty eyed bastard flinging is asian mayo around all the hot chicks, the token fluffy chick, and one guy who's just way too pretty.


----------



## kelb

angel11284 said:


> if you all are going to drive all the way to waldorf to go to a hole in the wall like memories(been there once...NEVER going again) then u might as well go somewhere local like big dogs paradise or dragn inn. I'm just saying



LOL  You have NO idea what you are talking about...


----------



## angel11284

kelb said:


> LOL  You have NO idea what you are talking about...



I went there once with another friend that had never been. You know how in movies when people that obviously don't belong somewhere walk in to a bar and the music suddenly stops and everyone turns to stare??? That's how we felt at memories therefore i will personally never go there again.


----------



## migtig

kris31280 said:


> Alright, last edit:
> Look for the slanty eyed bastard flinging his asian mayo around all the hot chicks, average chicks, medicore chicks, the token fluffy chick, the chick with gloves on, one guy who's just way too pretty (is War coming), one guy who could either knock you down or be knocked down pretty easily, one hot chick and tattooed dude saying things like "snook'ums" and making kissey faces and then the guy sitting off in a corner fondling himself wishing he had some of that asian mayo.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

angel11284 said:


> if you all are going to drive all the way to waldorf to go to a hole in the wall like memories(been there once...NEVER going again) then u might as well go somewhere local like big dogs paradise or dragn inn. I'm just saying



The bartender was hot though, right?


----------



## angel11284

pcjohnnyb said:


> The bartender was hot though, right?



can't really say that i remember that. are u the bartender there? lol


----------



## Mojo

angel11284 said:


> I went there once with another friend that had never been. You know how in movies when people that obviously don't belong somewhere walk in to a bar and the music suddenly stops and everyone turns to stare??? That's how we felt at memories therefore i will personally never go there again.



They were probably staring at your third eye



migtig said:


>


----------



## kelb

angel11284 said:


> I went there once with another friend that had never been. You know how in movies when people that obviously don't belong somewhere walk in to a bar and the music suddenly stops and everyone turns to stare??? That's how we felt at memories therefore i will personally never go there again.



WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE.. LOL?


----------



## angel11284

kelb said:


> WHAT DO YOU LOOK LIKE.. LOL?




neither one of us are unattractive at all. i just took that place to be more of a "biker bar" and that isn't us at all. it was like everyone knew each other and we had just walked in to their territory.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


>



Who would the last guy be


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> Who would the last guy be



Lugnut.  :shrug:


----------



## Mojo

angel11284 said:


> neither one of us are unattractive at all. i just took that place to be more of a "biker bar" and that isn't us at all. it was like everyone knew each other and we had just walked in to their territory.



I'm definetely going now, we could do a version of Westside Story.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

angel11284 said:


> can't really say that i remember that. are u the bartender there? lol



Not I


----------



## kelb

pcjohnnyb said:


> The bartender was hot though, right?


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> WOW! Ive got to go to this event now, fri or sat.. I have GOT to know what a couple of you women look like... So much hate for men talking alot of crap about how they look. Cant wait to see what all of you look like... Lets figure out a date place and time. Im so there. Think if anything itll be tons of fun..



when this weekend is figured out someone pm me cause Im down for anywhere.


----------



## kelb

angel11284 said:


> neither one of us are unattractive at all. i just took that place to be more of a "biker bar" and that isn't us at all. it was like everyone knew each other and we had just walked in to their territory.



LOL Im sooooooo not a biker 

It USED to be a biker bar.. what day did you go ? fri and sat are the FUN nights!!


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> I'm definetely going now, we could do a version of Westside Story.



You going to supervise me?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> when this weekend is figured out someone pm me cause Im down for anywhere.



sigh... Ill be at that crappy Azz hole in the wall Memories on sat night...


----------



## kelb

migtig said:


> You going to supervise me?



I'll make sure I keep my eyes on you all night!


----------



## angel11284

kelb said:


> LOL Im sooooooo not a biker
> 
> It USED to be a biker bar.. what day did you go ? fri and sat are the FUN nights!!



it was like feb of last year that i went on a friday night. didn't feel comfortable at all. it might have changed but i prefer going out in st. mary's anyway.


----------



## MrX

angel11284 said:


> neither one of us are unattractive at all. i just took *that place to be more of a "biker bar"* and that isn't us at all. it was like everyone knew each other and we had just walked in to their territory.


 
Where have I heard that before?


----------



## kelb

angel11284 said:


> it was like feb of last year that i went on a friday night. didn't feel comfortable at all. it might have changed but i prefer going out in st. mary's anyway.



LOL  Dont down something you have NO idea about lol


all bars have regulars and the people in memories are not used to seeing hot chicks.. so MAYBE if you are  "not unattractive" they were looking at you because they though you were perdy  (you must be blonde)


----------



## MrX

angel11284 said:


> it was like feb of last year that i went on a friday night. didn't feel comfortable at all. it might have changed *but i prefer going out in st. mary's anyway.*


Like thats so much better


----------



## kelb

MrX said:


> Like thats so much better




people are funny


----------



## angel11284

kelb said:


> LOL  Dont down something you have NO idea about lol
> 
> 
> all bars have regulars and the people in memories are not hte hottest people.. so MAYBE if you are  "not unattractive" they were looking at you because they though you were perdy  (you must be blonde)



i just said i wouldn't go there again. it's not in the top 5 of the best local places to go. and no i'm not blonde


----------



## MrX

kelb said:


> people are funny


----------



## kris31280

migtig said:


> You going to supervise me?


I'll supervise you if you promise to claim ownership of my ass again


----------



## kelb

angel11284 said:


> if you all are going to drive all the way to waldorf to *go to a hole in the wall like memories*(been there once...NEVER going again) then u might as well go somewhere local like big dogs paradise or dragn inn. I'm just saying





angel11284 said:


> i just said i wouldn't go there again. it's not in the top 5 of the best local places to go. and no i'm not blonde



YOU DOWNED IT


----------



## Mojo

migtig said:


> You going to supervise me?



You know I got you covered, I actually like the Giant now so I'll chase away all the strange men.


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> I'll make sure I keep my eyes on you all night!


Uh no, I can get into a LOT of trouble unsupervised.  



kris31280 said:


> I'll supervise you if you promise to claim ownership of my ass again



See   I just...I...  Just make sure I do NOT, repeat do NOT, have any Joose...


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> You know I got you covered, I actually like the Giant now so I'll chase away all the strange men.



He likes snuggling you too.    Nothing better than a mojo giant sammich.


----------



## kris31280

migtig said:


> Uh no, I can get into a LOT of trouble unsupervised.
> 
> 
> 
> See   I just...I...  Just make sure I do NOT, repeat do NOT, have any Joose...


  Now now, it wasn't THAT bad... it's kind of nice to pull up to a house with lots of people who are feeling no pain and to have them come running out to the car proclaiming their love for you...

A lot less fun having someone rub your head in a manner that reminds me of my grandfather or father when saying good bye, as if to say "Good bye, little one."


----------



## migtig

kris31280 said:


> Now now, it wasn't THAT bad... it's kind of nice to pull up to a house with lots of people who are feeling no pain and to have them come running out to the car proclaiming their love for you...
> 
> A lot less fun having someone rub your head in a manner that reminds me of my grandfather or father when saying good bye, as if to say "Good bye, little one."



  Sorry...


----------



## kris31280

migtig said:


> Sorry...


Pssst... that last one wasn't you


----------



## angel11284

kelb said:


> YOU DOWNED IT



good call...i did down it b/c it sucked when i went there


----------



## migtig

kris31280 said:


> Pssst... that last one wasn't you



I know, it couldn't have been because I was proclaiming my love for Anna Nicole when I was wobbled out to the passenger seat and strapped in.   Just sorry I tackled you at your car.    I've just got lots of love to give.


----------



## MissKitty

migtig said:


> Just make sure I do NOT, repeat do NOT, have any Joose...



Blasphemy.


----------



## Agee

Are old proffesionals welcomed?


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> Uh no, I can get into a LOT of trouble unsupervised.
> 
> 
> 
> See   I just...I...  Just make sure I do NOT, repeat do NOT, have any Joose...



I like it when you have JOOSE... you get all wild and crazy and that makes it easier for me to molest you


----------



## MissKitty

Airgasm said:


> Are old proffesionals welcomed?


----------



## kris31280

migtig said:


> I know, it couldn't have been because I was proclaiming my love for Anna Nicole when I was wobbled out to the passenger seat and strapped in.   Just sorry I tackled you at your car.    I've just got lots of love to give.


 You were professing your love for me too cuz we were both helping you in!


----------



## pixiegirl

Airgasm said:


> Are old proffesionals welcomed?



  Of course!


----------



## migtig

MissKitty said:


> Blasphemy.


Okay, but not a whole can of Joose by myself.  You'll have to share.



lovinmaryland said:


> I like it when you have JOOSE... you get all wild and crazy and that makes it easier for me to molest you


You can do that anytime.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> I know, it couldn't have been because I was proclaiming my love for Anna Nicole when I was wobbled out to the passenger seat and strapped in.   Just sorry I tackled you at your car.    I've just got lots of love to give.





kris31280 said:


> You were professing your love for me too cuz we were both helping you in!



 Kris is always there to lend a hand


----------



## migtig

kris31280 said:


> You were professing your love for me too cuz we were both helping you in!



  I love you   I think I also professed love for Pixies shoes (did I steal them)


----------



## Agee

MissKitty said:


>


 


pixiegirl said:


> Of course!


 
Sweet!  

I'll be on the water after work this evening, perhaps next week!


----------



## pixiegirl

migtig said:


> I love you   I think I also professed love for Pixies shoes (did I steal them)




I have forgotten to ask.  Do they fit?  I love the red ones but too tight!


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> Kris is always there to lend a hand



  That's cuz I'm the token fluffy chick 



migtig said:


> I love you   I think I also professed love for Pixies shoes (did I steal them)



Not that I'm aware of   You were a hot mess and adorable while at it


----------



## lovinmaryland

I am not gonna post anymore because you all are ignoring me    :


----------



## MissKitty

Airgasm said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'll be on the water after work this evening, perhaps next week!



It's Friday!!!!!


----------



## MrX

lovinmaryland said:


> I am not gonna post anymore because you all are ignoring me    :


----------



## MissKitty

lovinmaryland said:


> I am not gonna post anymore because you all are ignoring me    :



cool.


----------



## Agee

MissKitty said:


> It's Friday!!!!!


 


Thanks!


----------



## migtig

pixiegirl said:


> I have forgotten to ask.  Do they fit?  I love the red ones but too tight!


I love the red ones and the black ones are all librarian hot.    I have a pair of strappy heels for you to try.  I feel fat in them.   



lovinmaryland said:


> I am not gonna post anymore because you all are ignoring me    :



I  you I  you I  you.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> I am not gonna post anymore because you all are ignoring me    :


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> I am not gonna post anymore because you all are ignoring me    :



you shouldn't be posting when there's other things you should do with your hands and fingers.


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> I am not gonna post anymore because you all are ignoring me    :


You know I  you!!  Every time I post it's a little  for you because you made my siggy for me!


----------



## kelb

kris31280 said:


> You know I  you!!  Every time I post it's a little  for you because you made my siggy for me!



Have I told you today how cute you are!!!!!!


----------



## kris31280

kelb said:


> Have I told you today how cute you are!!!!!!


  No, I don't recall that part of any conversation, nor did I receive a memo telling me such


----------



## DreamBlaze

angel11284 said:


> it's really not decent



Hello back at you.  Thanks for your opinion.

I'm not a biker, but I am sure I could fit in enough to not get beat up by the rough crowd.

Hula's is good for live music.


----------



## kelb

DreamBlaze said:


> Hello back at you.  Thanks for your opinion.
> 
> I'm not a biker, but I am sure I could fit in enough to not get beat up by the rough crowd.
> 
> Hula's is good for live music.



haha its not a rough bar.. i go there all the time.. lol 

If you like covers memories is the place to go!


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


> haha its not a rough bar.. i go there all the time.. lol
> 
> If you like covers memories is the place to go!



I'll have to check it out somtime.


----------



## lovinmaryland

MissKitty said:


> cool.


MK 


migtig said:


> I  you.





kelb said:


>





Chain729 said:


> you shouldn't be posting when there's other things you should do with your hands and fingers.


That is what I have been doing the past 30 minutes thanks for the idea 


kris31280 said:


> You know I  you!!  Every time I post it's a little  for you because you made my siggy for me!




Now that I have your attention... *WHATS UP FOR SATURDAY*... if I dont make other plans I am gonna have to party (sip wine w/ my pinky in the air) in chuck county


----------



## kelb

DreamBlaze said:


> I'll have to check it out somtime.



depending on what you like to do would depend on when you should go. there pool leagues, dart leagues, bands, karaoke.. MEMORIES Nightclub & Bar of Waldorf, MD

do you know anything about the local bands around here?


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> MK
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have your attention... *WHATS UP FOR SATURDAY*... if I dont make other plans I am gonna have to party (sip wine w/ my pinky in the air) in chuck county



I'm working  but if you dont want to drink wine with your pinky in the air yo ucould come there.. we are DEF a beer bar hehe


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


> depending on what you like to do would depend on when you should go. there pool leagues, dart leagues, bands, karaoke.. MEMORIES Nightclub & Bar of Waldorf, MD
> 
> do you know anything about the local bands around here?



Yeah, I am neighbors with a guy from Hydro FX


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I have been doing the past 30 minutes thanks for the idea
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have your attention... *WHATS UP FOR SATURDAY*... if I dont make other plans I am gonna have to party (sip wine w/ my pinky in the air) in chuck county



Send Miss Kitty via Pixie a Pm and ask for the events coordination dept. schedule.


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Now that I have your attention... *WHATS UP FOR SATURDAY*... if I dont make other plans I am gonna have to party (sip wine w/ my pinky in the air) in chuck county



Go start a thread


----------



## kelb

DreamBlaze said:


> Yeah, I am neighbors with a guy from Hydro FX



sweet!

memories has 2 newer bands this weekend... they are both good. go to the memories page and click on their names. It will link you to the band pages!


----------



## jjsmommy99

kelb said:


> sweet!
> 
> memories has 2 newer bands this weekend... they are both good. go to the memories page and click on their names. It will link you to the band pages!



is that where you work? I wasn't sure...you only said it 10,000000000000000000000000000000000 times.


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


> is that where you work? I wasn't sure...you only said it 10,000000000000000000000000000000000 times.





Wanna come hang out Friday or Saturday jjsmommy


----------



## kelb

jjsmommy99 said:


> is that where you work? I wasn't sure...you only said it 10,000000000000000000000000000000000 times.



 I think you need some sex



lovinmaryland said:


> Wanna come hang out Friday or Saturday jjsmommy



she needs to drink more during the week


----------



## jjsmommy99

kelb said:


> I think you need some sex
> 
> 
> 
> she needs to drink more during the week



no thanks, I have that part covered, and I don't need to drink during the week, only if it is a special occassion.


----------



## kelb

jjsmommy99 said:


> no thanks, I have that part covered, and I don't need to drink during the week, only if it is a special occassion.


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> Wanna come hang out Friday or Saturday jjsmommy



and blow my cover?


----------



## jjsmommy99

kelb said:


>



yes, be jealous, very jealous


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> I think you need some more sex


DOnt we all though 


jjsmommy99 said:


> and blow my cover?


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> DOnt we all though



she likes to blow everyone UNDER the covers...


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> DOnt we all though



well everyone apparently thinks i am floyd, so they can think that.


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


> well everyone apparently thinks i am floyd, so they can think that.



But if you come out then you can prove you are not  

I promise I wont steall jj


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> But if you come out then you can prove you are not
> 
> I promise I wont steall jj



did you see her in the cute cat post?


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


> did you see her in the cute cat post?



No I will go look though


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> No I will go look though



Now I miss them


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


> she likes to blow everyone UNDER the covers...


----------



## kelb

CIP @ 7 on Friday!!! see you there


----------



## rich70

jjsmommy99 said:


> well everyone apparently thinks i am floyd, so they can think that.



Hey there!  Can you pick me up some Roy's please!


----------



## jjsmommy99

rich70 said:


> Hey there!  Can you pick me up some Roy's please!



mmm if I did, I wouldn't make it home cuz I would eat it all....god it needs to be the weekend.


----------



## rich70

Ok,so who's all going tomorrow night?


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Ok,so who's all going tomorrow night?



Me


----------



## lovinmaryland

whome20603 said:


> Me



are you bringing Pharrell w/ you?


----------



## whome20603

lovinmaryland said:


> are you bringing Pharrell w/ you?



Hehe, not this time. He's going to bike week  I'm excited to meet everyone


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Me



Are you really gonna venture all the way down there? I thought you never left Chuck County.


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> Ok,so who's all going tomorrow night?







lovinmaryland said:


> are you bringing Pharrell w/ you?







whome20603 said:


> Hehe, not this time. He's going to bike week  I'm excited to meet everyone



 Oh,   I mean


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Ok,so who's all going tomorrow night?



Im not sure anymore, Ill think about it tomorrow when I leave work. Finally figured out the gloves thing and I deff wont be there


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Im not sure anymore, Ill think about it tomorrow when I leave work. Finally figured out the gloves thing and I deff wont be there



Dont worry.. Somd Girl will be gentle.. shes knows its your first time


----------



## DreamBlaze

rich70 said:


> Ok,so who's all going tomorrow night?



Plannin on it


----------



## kris31280

I'll be there but not until after baby is in bed... so like 9 or 930


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> Im not sure anymore, Ill think about it tomorrow when I leave work. Finally figured out the gloves thing and I deff wont be there



Chicken.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Dont worry.. Somd Girl will be gentle.. shes knows its your first time



Phuck worrying about her.... he's got to worry bout me I am never gentle


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> ::



Just please don't throw any drinks at me this time!


----------



## rich70

lovinmaryland said:


> Phuck worrying about her.... he's got to worry bout me I am never gentle



Wow, are you going? I finally get to see all the hottness everyone is always talking about.


And I'll take a little roughness from ya!


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> Wow, are you going? I finally get to see all the hottness everyone is always talking about.
> 
> 
> And I'll take a little roughness from ya!



Don't fire her up, she will throw the entire table on top of you


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> Don't fire her up, she will throw the entire table on top of you



 But it sure will be fun.


----------



## lovinmaryland

rich70 said:


> Wow, are you going? I finally get to see all the hottness everyone is always talking about.
> 
> 
> And I'll take a little roughness from ya!



Damn Skippy I'll be there... 

Are we going to Rose's afterwards everyone?  The girls there havent seen A.N. in awhile


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Damn Skippy I'll be there...
> 
> Are we going to Rose's afterwards everyone?  The girls there havent seen A.N. in awhile



  That place is the worst... I'll never forgive Mojo for dragging me in there...


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> That place is the worst... I'll never forgive Mojo for dragging me in there...



Well I'll drag you in there this time 

Infact I will have you hop on my back and we will make our grand entrance w/ you swingign your arm around like a cowboy!!! It will be great


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Well I'll drag you in there this time
> 
> Infact I will have you hop on my back and we will make our grand entrance w/ you swingign your arm around like a cowboy!!! It will be great



That's a NEGATIVE, Ghost Rider... I have to get up at 4am.


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Well I'll drag you in there this time
> 
> Infact I will have you hop on my back and we will make our grand entrance w/ you swingign your arm around like a cowboy!!! It will be great



That would be a great picture


----------



## rich70

What time is said activites going to be?


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> That's a NEGATIVE, Ghost Rider... I have to get up at 4am.



Fine we will just exit CIP that way


----------



## lovinmaryland

rich70 said:


> What time is said activites going to be?



Me & Migtig are gonna get there a wee bit early for "quality" time if you know what I mean


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Fine we will just exit CIP that way



If that's the case, I want to be on your shoulders...


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> If that's the case, I want to be on your shoulders...



Deal 

I am dead serious too that will be ####in awesome


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Me & Migtig are gonna get there a wee bit early for "quality" time if you know what I mean


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> Me & Migtig are gonna get there a wee bit early for "quality" time if you know what I mean


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


>


our quality time will be in the girls bathroom @ Rose's 


migtig said:


>


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Deal
> 
> I am dead serious too that will be ####in awesome



I can't remember if the ceiling is high enough... if it can clear 10' we should be fine....


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> I can't remember if the ceiling is high enough... if it can clear 10' we should be fine....



Is that how much clearance you need to get your melon thru the door :


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> Is that how much clearance you need to get your melon thru the door :



They are both very tall and together....


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> Is that how much clearance you need to get your melon thru the door :


----------



## kelb

migtig said:


> They are both very tall and together....



I was J/K! we were joking in the other thread about him being cocky..


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> Is that how much clearance you need to get your melon thru the door :



Damn!


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> I was J/K! we were joking in the other thread about him being cocky..



He's not cocky.  He's just very pretty, and that tends to make people uncomfortable and/or jealous.  

He's my favoritist pretty boy in the whole wide world.


----------



## warneckutz

migtig said:


> He's not cocky.  He's just very pretty, and that tends to make people uncomfortable and/or jealous.
> 
> He's my favoritist pretty boy in the whole wide world.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> Originally Posted by kris31280
> Alright, last edit:
> Look for the slanty eyed bastard flinging his asian mayo around all the hot chicks, average chicks, medicore chicks, the token fluffy chick, the chick with gloves on, one guy who's just way too pretty (is War coming), one guy who could either knock you down or be knocked down pretty easily, one hot chick and tattooed dude saying things like "snook'ums" and making kissey faces and then the guy sitting off in a corner fondling himself wishing he had some of that asian mayo..





migtig said:


>



Which one am I?


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Which one am I?



You are the one petting War like a puppy dog.


----------



## Mojo

This sounds like it's going to be a good turnout, whoever gets there first, grab one of those big outside tables.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> You are the one petting War like a puppy dog.



Can I hold your hand while petting him?


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> This sounds like it's going to be a good turnout, whoever gets there first, grab one of those big outside tables.



I'm going too now!!


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Can I hold your hand while petting him?



Absolutely!    Just remember he likes his belly rubbed.


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> This sounds like it's going to be a good turnout, whoever gets there first, grab one of those big outside tables.



Just as long as you sit next to me this time. That way I don't have to reach to far


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> They are both very tall and together....


I am 5'10" w/ out shoes I think he is like 6'2" or so


migtig said:


> He's not cocky.  He's just very pretty, and that tends to make people uncomfortable and/or jealous.
> 
> He's my favoritist pretty boy in the whole wide world.


I already told her that he is probably one of the sweetest forum members I have met... 


migtig said:


> You are the one petting War like a puppy dog.


What!!!!  I wanted to do that 


Mojo said:


> This sounds like it's going to be a good turnout, whoever gets there first, grab one of those big outside tables.


Miggy what time you wanna get there?  I get off wk @ 5 & can get primped & out the door by 6ish


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> Just as long as you sit next to me this time. That way I don't have to reach to far



What time is this starting?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> Absolutely!    Just remember he likes his belly rubbed.



I think I will be keeping my hands to myself this time. They got me into too much trouble at the last outting. Better yet, maybe I'll stay home and have those few drinks, less danger of getting into more trouble.


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> Miggy what time you wanna get there?  I get off wk @ 5 & can get primped & out the door by 6ish


  I just sent you a pm asking...

6ish is good.  If you're late making pretty I can just make new friends at the bar.


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> Are you really gonna venture all the way down there? I thought you never left Chuck County.



Well, I like to leave 'the hood' every once in awhile 



Mojo said:


> ... Oh,   I mean







migtig said:


> He's not cocky.  He's just very pretty, and that tends to make people uncomfortable and/or jealous.
> 
> *He's my favoritist pretty boy in the whole wide world*.



:snort:


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think I will be keeping my hands to myself this time. They got me into too much trouble at the last outting. Better yet, maybe I'll stay home and have those few drinks, less danger of getting into more trouble.



OH NO NO NO! You are going.. I get drunk fast and I'm going to need someone to take me home


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think I will be keeping my hands to myself this time. They got me into too much trouble at the last outting. Better yet, maybe I'll stay home and have those few drinks, less danger of getting into more trouble.



: You'd better show, or I'll be blowing up your phone all night with text messages, phone calls, and I'll even be tempted to have Mojo call you and send you some of his "special" pictures.


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> I'm going too now!!



 Weren't you the one that started this thing 



rich70 said:


> Just as long as you sit next to me this time. That way I don't have to reach to far







SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think I will be keeping my hands to myself this time. They got me into too much trouble at the last outting. Better yet, maybe I'll stay home and have those few drinks, less danger of getting into more trouble.



Are you pregnant


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Are you pregnant


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think I will be keeping my hands to myself this time. They got me into too much trouble at the last outting. Better yet, maybe I'll stay home and have those few drinks, less danger of getting into more trouble.


YOU HAVE TO GO!!!  BRing ICit too 


kelb said:


> OH NO NO NO! You are going.. I get drunk fast and I'm going to need someone to take me home



I can take you home


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> YOU HAVE TO GO!!!  BRing ICit too



And some gloves.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> Weren't you the one that started this thing



Thats the same thing I said to her... no worries once I told her that her & I could have a threesome w/ War she was down!!!


----------



## StrawberryGal

So, is everyone meeting at CIP tomorrow night at 6 pm? :shrug:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> YOU HAVE TO GO!!!  BRing ICit too



Can't. She's working and insists she can't take off.  She already said for now on we have to accomodate her schedule.


----------



## migtig

StrawberryGal said:


> So, is everyone meeting at CIP tomorrow night at 6 pm? :shrug:



No. 7pm.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Thats the same thing I said to her... no worries once I told her that her & I could have a threesome w/ War she was down!!!


*
HELL YEAH!!!*


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Thats the same thing I said to her... no worries once I told her that her & I could have a threesome w/ War she was down!!!



I did start it.. but something workish come up  now I'm free


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I did start it.. but something workish come up  now I'm free



So are you going or not?



And if you do go, are you gonna throw wet stuff at me again


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kelb said:


> now I'm free



I knew you were cheap, but now you're giving it away free?


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> So are you going or not?
> 
> 
> 
> And if you do go, are you gonna throw wet stuff at me again



I am going.. but I'm going to let mojo take care of that for me


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I knew you were cheap, but now you're giving it away free?



I'm such a lil slut!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I am going.. but I'm going to let mojo take care of that for me


What time are you gonna go?



kelb said:


> I'm such a lil slut!



inmybestjoeyvoice "How you doin?!?!"


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Can't. She's working and insists she can't take off.  She already said for now on we have to accomodate her schedule.


 tell her to make sure her ass is there and that is that... tell her I said so 


kelb said:


> *
> HELL YEAH!!!*


If we give him one beer he will be  and then we can take advantage of him 


kelb said:


> I'm such a lil slut!


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Thats the same thing I said to her... no worries once I told her that her & I could have a threesome w/ War she was down!!!





Make sure I know what's going on...

I was at a Blue Crabs game, I had Mojo on the phone and still couldn't find SoMD Chick/Girl/Woman in the stands... I require attention...


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Thats the same thing I said to her... no worries once I told her that her & I could have a threesome w/ War she was down!!!







kelb said:


> I am going.. but I'm going to let mojo take care of that for me



It's on now!



warneckutz said:


> Make sure I know what's going on...
> 
> I was at a Blue Crabs game, I had Mojo on the phone and still couldn't find SoMD Chick/Girl/Woman in the stands... I require attention...



  Retarded bastard


----------



## whome20603

Mojo said:


> Retarded bastard



Nah, he's special


----------



## warneckutz

whome20603 said:


> Nah, he's special


----------



## whome20603

warneckutz said:


>


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'm such a lil slut!



wow, I was almost interested in you


----------



## SoMDGirl42

warneckutz said:


> Make sure I know what's going on...
> 
> I was at a Blue Crabs game, I had Mojo on the phone and still couldn't find SoMD Chick/Girl/Woman in the stands... I require attention...



Dude, you were blind. I even had others around me waving at you  I did get some nice shots of your backside though


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> wow, I was almost interested in you



back off queer bait, she's mine


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> back off queer bait, she's mine



And you're mine


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> back off queer bait, she's mine



 no really  have at it


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> Make sure I know what's going on...
> 
> I was at a Blue Crabs game, I had Mojo on the phone and still couldn't find SoMD Chick/Girl/Woman in the stands... I require attention...


Oh no it is gonna be more fun when we just straight pounce on your ass!!!  Kelb is into kinkyness too so this should be real 


Mojo said:


>


You can be involved in round 2 baby 


SoMDGirl42 said:


> back off queer bait, she's mine


Did you get in contact w/ ICit yet   Or do I need to call you know who


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> no really  have at it



they did tell you that the professionals happy hour is for swingers only, didn't they?  

Sometimes we forget to throw in that little detail. We share, and share alike at these functions.


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> You can be involved in round 2 baby
> 
> 
> Did you get in contact w/ ICit yet   Or do I need to call you know who



Sloppy Seconds 

ICIT is giving me some BS excuse about working


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> Oh no it is gonna be more fun when we just straight pounce on your ass!!!  Kelb is into kinkyness too so this should be real
> 
> You can be involved in round 2 baby
> 
> Did you get in contact w/ ICit yet   Or do I need to call you know who



No need to call you know who, just call her! You know who will give you the number, or I'll PM it to you.

Mojo, you can text her

Mig, Lugnut, Pixie, Toppick, Kelb (and anyone else who has her number) call ICiT and demand she take off work tonight


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> they did tell you that the professionals happy hour is for swingers only, didn't they?
> 
> Sometimes we forget to throw in that little detail. We share, and share alike at these functions.



Had a huge reply, decided to delete.  these threads can be murder.


----------



## StrawberryGal

SoMDGirl42 said:


> they did tell you that the professionals happy hour is for *swingers only*, didn't they?
> 
> Sometimes we forget to throw in that little detail. We share, and share alike at these functions.


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> Make sure I know what's going on...
> 
> I was at a Blue Crabs game, I had Mojo on the phone and still couldn't find SoMD Chick/Girl/Woman in the stands... I require attention...


Are you still going to be there at 9:30?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> Sloppy Seconds


Sloppy shiat we will clean up for you 


SoMDGirl42 said:


> No need to call you know who, just call her! You know who will give you the number, or I'll PM it to you.
> 
> Mojo, you can text her
> 
> Mig, Lugnut, Pixie, Toppick, Kelb (and anyone else who has her number) call ICiT and demand she take off work tonight


Pm please


kris31280 said:


> Are you still going to be there at 9:30?



He'll be there and walkin bo-legged after me & kelb get done w/ him  Why you wanna piece


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> No need to call you know who, just call her! You know who will give you the number, or I'll PM it to you.
> 
> Mojo, you can text her
> 
> Mig, Lugnut, Pixie, Toppick, Kelb (and anyone else who has her number) call ICiT and demand she take off work tonight



Tomorrow Night - TOMORROW.


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> No need to call you know who, just call her! You know who will give you the number, or I'll PM it to you.
> 
> Mojo, you can text her
> 
> Mig, Lugnut, Pixie, Toppick, Kelb (and anyone else who has her number) call ICiT and demand she take off work tonight



I just text her!!


----------



## warneckutz

Lawdy, I just read the last 10 posts... you people are CrAzY!  


(I'll bring da olive oil - extra virgin - gotta keep it healthy!)


----------



## StrawberryGal

warneckutz said:


> Lawdy, I just read the last 10 posts... you people are CrAzY!
> 
> 
> (I'll bring da olive oil - extra virgin - gotta keep it healthy!)



Are you going tomorrow night?


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> Lawdy, I just read the last 10 posts... you people are CrAzY!
> 
> 
> (I'll bring da olive oil - extra virgin - gotta keep it healthy!)





StrawberryGal said:


> Are you going tomorrow night?



PAY ATTENTION!!!! Yes he is going


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> PAY ATTENTION!!!! Yes he is going



I'll be there...just look for the dumb b!tch.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> PAY ATTENTION!!!! Yes he is going



He better go! We have all these 3sum plans to carry out!


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> He'll be there and walkin bo-legged after me & kelb get done w/ him  Why you wanna piece



  No... I just actually want to meet this infamous War who's not really cocky but who is actually a nice guy despite sometimes outward forum appearances... he would be one of the few in the "gang" I've not met.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> Tomorrow Night - TOMORROW.



 That's what I meant. I had a moment, again.


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That's what I meant. I had a moment, again.



aww ICIT does not seem happy at all


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kelb said:


> aww ICIT does not seem happy at all



Really? She was laughing her ass off a few minutes ago. Something about War playing with mojos nipples


----------



## Lugnut

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Mojo, you can text her
> 
> Mig, Lugnut, Pixie, Toppick, Kelb (and anyone else who has her number) call ICiT and demand she take off work tonight



Tonight?  I thought it was either tomorrow or Saturday!

  I'll play it safe and tell her all three nights.


----------



## kelb

Lugnut said:


> Tonight?  I thought it was either tomorrow or Saturday!
> 
> I'll play it safe and tell her all three nights.



Friday is CIP Saturday is Memories


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Lugnut said:


> Tonight?  I thought it was either tomorrow or Saturday!
> 
> I'll play it safe and tell her all three nights.



 asshat. I made a mistake, again. Mig was kind enough to correct it. TOMORROW, TOMORROW, I love you, TOMORROW, you're only a day away......


----------



## Lugnut

SoMDGirl42 said:


> asshat. I made a mistake, again. Mig was kind enough to correct it. TOMORROW, TOMORROW, I love you, TOMORROW, you're only a day away......



 Not going to make it out tomorrow. But I'll hit ya'll up Saturday!!


----------



## jjsmommy99

what should I wear? I'm thinking a tarp.  I'm 5 nothing 300 plus.  now for a green or blue tarp?


----------



## kris31280

Sidenote... has anyone tried those masks that make you feel like Leatherface or Hannibal Lector wearing a human skin mask?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Lugnut said:


> Not going to make it out tomorrow. But I'll hit ya'll up Saturday!!



: What do you mean you're not going tomorrow? I can't make it Saturday. I'll have luggy withdrawl.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

jjsmommy99 said:


> what should I wear? I'm thinking a tarp.  I'm 5 nothing 300 plus.  now for a green or blue tarp?



I'll be wearing the blue moo moo, you'd better go with the green tarp so we don't clash.


----------



## migtig

jjsmommy99 said:


> what should I wear? I'm thinking a tarp.  I'm 5 nothing 300 plus.  now for a green or blue tarp?



Stop being a smart arse and wear jeans and a t-shirt like everyone else and act like a normal person.    

Or if you must be all  wear the skankiest slut ho outfit you own to show your sexy self off.  I'm sure d4 would hit it.


----------



## Lugnut

kris31280 said:


> Sidenote... has anyone tried those masks that make you feel like Leatherface or Hannibal Lector wearing a human skin mask?



NICE segue!!  






SoMDGirl42 said:


> : What do you mean you're not going tomorrow? I can't make it Saturday. I'll have luggy withdrawl.



Was a strategic decision. Saturday just works better!  I'll save a hug for ya next time I see you though.


----------



## jjsmommy99

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'll be wearing the blue moo moo, you'd better go with the green tarp so we don't clash.



well I'll just have the million babies surrounding me


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> : What do you mean you're not going tomorrow? I can't make it Saturday. I'll have luggy withdrawl.


No, that's okay.  It means more mini-cheeseburgers for the rest of us.


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> aww ICIT does not seem happy at all



Especially since I blamed you for making it tomorrow night and not tonight 



SoMDGirl42 said:


> Really? She was laughing her ass off a few minutes ago. Something about War playing with mojos nipples



  I think she was jealous.  I'll have to send her a nice picture of us fondling each other.



Lugnut said:


> NICE segue!!


----------



## Lugnut

Edited because the visual disgusted me!


----------



## kris31280

Lugnut said:


> NICE segue!!



I get some real zingers when I'm not feelin' up to par.  Tuesday I went to tell the receptionist I had a fog in my head, and it came out as "I have a frog in my head."


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Stop being a smart arse and wear jeans and a t-shirt like everyone else and act like a normal person.
> 
> Or if you must be all  wear the skankiest slut ho outfit you own to show your sexy self off.  I'm sure d4 would hit it.



??? cant be talking about me ???


----------



## kelb

Lugnut said:


> You going to a bukaki, before happy hour??



OOOMMMGGGG


----------



## jjsmommy99

Hey guys, Shelby is home! I felt sorry for that little dog.


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> ??? cant be talking about me ???



She's hotter than you.    And since Uncle's gonna be a pansy and not show...:shrug:


----------



## Lugnut

kelb said:


> OOOMMMGGGG



Damn, you were too fast for me!


----------



## jjsmommy99

migtig said:


> Stop being a smart arse and wear jeans and a t-shirt like everyone else and act like a normal person.
> 
> Or if you must be all  wear the skankiest slut ho outfit you own to show your sexy self off.  I'm sure d4 would hit it.



a t-shirt? I would never wear a t-shirt out unless it wasn't all baggy and nasty.  I don't need to show myself off


----------



## migtig

jjsmommy99 said:


> a t-shirt? I would never wear a t-shirt out unless it wasn't all baggy and nasty.  I don't need to show myself off



Well I wasn't referring to a baggy nasty tee, but that's what I'll be wearing now.  I think the giant's will come down past my knees.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jjsmommy99

migtig said:


> Well I wasn't referring to a baggy nasty tee, but that's what I'll be wearing now.  I think the giant's will come down past my knees.  Thanks for the suggestion.



who's the giant?


----------



## Mojo

migtig said:


> Well I wasn't referring to a baggy nasty tee, but that's what I'll be wearing now.  I think the giant's will come down past my knees.  Thanks for the suggestion.



Can you wear the same outfit that you wore to Pixies birthday, thanks


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> Can you wear the same outfit that you wore to Pixies birthday, thanks



The costume?   You just want to steal my hat and give it to Miss Kitty.


----------



## migtig

jjsmommy99 said:


> who's the giant?



I have a giant.  Doesn't everybody?


----------



## jjsmommy99

migtig said:


> I have a giant.  Doesn't everybody?



well I guess so.


----------



## Mojo

migtig said:


> The costume?   You just want to steal my hat and give it to Miss Kitty.



You were wearing a costume in Jake and Als


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> Especially since I blamed you for making it tomorrow night and not tonight



thanks alot!


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> You were wearing a costume in Jake and Als



 I was thinking Halloween in April.  

Ummm, I feel silly walking around in leather chaps and high-heeled boots at CiP.


----------



## jjsmommy99

migtig said:


> I was thinking Halloween in April.
> 
> Ummm, I feel silly walking around in leather chaps and high-heeled boots at CiP.



wear your baggy t-shirt.


----------



## migtig

jjsmommy99 said:


> wear your baggy t-shirt.



I don't own any baggy ts.  I have to borrow one discreetly from the giant.  Black or white?  Black probably won't show the stains of the food as I drop it on myself...


----------



## jjsmommy99

migtig said:


> I don't own any baggy ts.  I have to borrow one discreetly from the giant.  Black or white?  Black probably won't show the stains of the food as I drop it on myself...



i'll be wearing a diaper


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo, Do you want to come over early and help me pick out a pretty shirt for MK?


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


> what should I wear? I'm thinking a tarp.  I'm 5 nothing 300 plus.  now for a green or blue tarp?


I am wearign purple so green would go good for you 


migtig said:


> The costume?   You just want to steal my hat and give it to Miss Kitty.



No miggy you were wearing the chaps and your tits were all popping out I was like  trying not to stare but they were just out there it was wicked


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> I am wearign purple so green would go good for you
> 
> 
> No miggy you were wearing the chaps and your tits were all popping out I was like  trying not to stare but they were just out there it was wicked



no, I am wearing my party diaper.


----------



## lovinmaryland

pixiegirl said:


> Mojo, Do you want to come over early and help me pick out a pretty shirt for MK?



He has a nice black dc shirt he hasnt worn yet


----------



## migtig

jjsmommy99 said:


> i'll be wearing a diaper



Whatever turns you on, but really, I would have saved my sexual picadillos for a private forum if I was you.    Not everybody is into that kind of thing you know.


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


> no, I am wearing my party diaper.



Are you really coming!!!  I wanna meet you!!! I'll put you on my shoulders like War


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> He has a nice black dc shirt he hasnt worn yet



I'm gonna wear the Venice Beach shirt I received a few months ago!


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> Are you really coming!!!  I wanna meet you!!! I'll put you on my shoulders like War



yup! look for the sexiest son of a b!tch in pampers!


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Are you really coming!!!  I wanna meet you!!! I'll put you on my shoulders like War



At the same time?


----------



## warneckutz

jjsmommy99 said:


> yup! look for the sexiest son of a b!tch in pampers!



???


----------



## jjsmommy99

warneckutz said:


> ???



I'm bedazzling one as I type.


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> I am wearign purple so green would go good for you
> 
> 
> No miggy you were wearing the chaps and your tits were all popping out I was like  trying not to stare but they were just out there it was wicked



  Do you want me to wear the same shirt?    You can give me kisses?


----------



## pixiegirl

lovinmaryland said:


> He has a nice black dc shirt he hasnt worn yet



No, no.  A couple months ago Mojo's wife was having one of those Creative Memories parties or something and Mojo was on lockdown.  MK dressed up in one of my shirts and we went over to console him.


----------



## warneckutz

jjsmommy99 said:


> I'm bedazzling one as I type.



A few peeps offered to do that with a pair of my CUSTOM POSING TRUNKS... 

Of course, they thought it would be funny to put the bedazzled things on the inside too - painful of course... very painful.


----------



## 4d2008

jjsmommy99 said:


> I'm bedazzling one as I type.



 omg


----------



## kelb

I think a few of us are going early.. how many should we get the table for?


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> I think a few of us are going early.. how many should we get the table for?



How early is early?


----------



## lovinmaryland

warneckutz said:


> At the same time?


We can try... she is a skinny lil thing 


migtig said:


> Do you want me to wear the same shirt?    You can give me kisses?



Are you gonna put out this time?  I had to practically rape you for a kiss last time


----------



## jjsmommy99

kelb said:


> I think a few of us are going early.. how many should we get the table for?



i count as 3 people...so +3 here!


----------



## lovinmaryland

pixiegirl said:


> No, no.  A couple months ago Mojo's wife was having one of those Creative Memories parties or something and Mojo was on lockdown.  MK dressed up in one of my shirts and we went over to console him.



Oh I gotcha... you two are the such good friends


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> How early is early?



6/630 wanna come with us?


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> No miggy you were wearing the chaps and your tits were all popping out I was like  trying not to stare but they were just out there it was wicked



That's the one   I remember leaning over to her at some point during the night to tell her to cover up because I had been drinking to much and I couldn't stop myself from staring 



pixiegirl said:


> Mojo, Do you want to come over early and help me pick out a pretty shirt for MK?



he's gotta wear it 



warneckutz said:


> I'm gonna wear the Venice Beach shirt I received a few months ago!







pixiegirl said:


> No, no.  A couple months ago Mojo's wife was having one of those Creative Memories parties or something and Mojo was on lockdown.  MK dressed up in one of my shirts and we went over to console him.


----------



## jjsmommy99

I am eating off the little whales menu too!


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> 6/630 wanna come with us?



How come everybody is cutting into my alone time with Lovin?


----------



## Mojo

Official List 

1.   Kelb
2.   Rich 70
3.   Anna Nicole
4.   Mojo
5.   Warnutz
6.   Pixie
7.   MissKitty
8.   Somdlady
9.   Whome
10.  Mig
11.  Jameo

Who else is going?


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> Are you gonna put out this time?  I had to practically rape you for a kiss last time


I thouhgt that was me trying to rape you.


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> Official List
> 
> 1.   Kelb
> 2.   Rich 70
> 3.   Anna Nicole
> 4.   Mojo
> 5.   Warnutz
> 6.   Pixie
> 7.   MissKitty
> 8.   Somdlady
> 9.   Whome
> 10.  Mig
> 
> Who else is going?



 thank you


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> Official List
> 
> 1.   Kelb
> 2.   Rich 70
> 3.   Anna Nicole
> 4.   Mojo
> 5.   Warnutz
> 6.   Pixie
> 7.   MissKitty
> 8.   Somdlady
> 9.   Whome
> 10.  Mig
> 
> Who else is going?



I made a list.


----------



## pixiegirl

Mojo said:


> he's gotta wear it




I think he needs something a little saucier this time!


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> 6/630 wanna come with us?



Maybe... I need to get in some Xbox 360 time...


----------



## kelb

migtig said:


> How come everybody is cutting into my alone time with Lovin?



hahaWe just want to watch!


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> Maybe... I need to get in some Xbox 360 time...



:   You can play with that later.. come play with us instead!


----------



## kelb

migtig said:


> I made a list.



Are you not on the GHEY list?


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> :   You can play with that later.. come play with us instead!



You keep hitting on my man and you and I are going to have to rumble tomorrow


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> Official List
> 
> 1.   Kelb
> 2.   Rich 70
> 3.   Anna Nicole
> 4.   Mojo
> 5.   Warnutz
> 6.   Pixie
> 7.   MissKitty
> 8.   Somdlady
> 9.   Whome
> 10.  Mig
> 11.  Jameo
> 
> Who else is going?


Boy, I'm gonna ##### slap you, kick you in the nuts, and then ##### slap you again.

How many damn times do I have to say "I'll be there around 9 - 9:30" before it sinks in to that cabbage patch head of yours?!?!?!


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> :   You can play with that later.. come play with us instead!



I could come from the gym but last time I did that Mojo made fun of my H.U.G.E. t-shirt... jerk-face.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> How come everybody is cutting into my alone time with Lovin?


Yeah 


Mojo said:


> Official List
> 
> 1.   Kelb
> 2.   Rich 70
> 3.   Anna Nicole
> 4.   Mojo
> 5.   Warnutz
> 6.   Pixie
> 7.   MissKitty
> 8.   Somdlady
> 9.   Whome
> 10.  Mig
> 11.  Jameo
> 
> Who else is going?


Why am I # 3 


migtig said:


> I thouhgt that was me trying to rape you.



uh uh it was the other way around


----------



## jjsmommy99

warneckutz said:


> I could come from the gym but last time I did that Mojo made fun of my H.U.G.E. t-shirt... jerk-face.



well I'll be in a bedazzled diaper.  I dare any of you to make fun of me!


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> You keep hitting on my man and you and I are going to have to rumble tomorrow



Looking forward to it


----------



## warneckutz

lovinmaryland said:


> Yeah
> 
> Why am I # 3



  I only made it to #5, stop whining.


----------



## StrawberryGal

Mojo said:


> Official List
> 
> 1.   Kelb
> 2.   Rich 70
> 3.   Anna Nicole
> 4.   Mojo
> 5.   Warnutz
> 6.   Pixie
> 7.   MissKitty
> 8.   Somdlady
> 9.   Whome
> 10.  Mig
> 11.  Jameo
> 
> Who else is going?



You forgot me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> :   You can play with that later.. come play with us instead!



We are gonna have some fun tomorrow night w/ him arent we


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> Boy, I'm gonna ##### slap you, kick you in the nuts, and then ##### slap you again.
> 
> How many damn times do I have to say "I'll be there around 9 - 9:30" before it sinks in to that cabbage patch head of yours?!?!?!



  By the time you get there, we will be gone 

1. Kelb
2. Rich 70
3. Anna Nicole
4. Mojo
5. Warnutz
6. Pixie
7. MissKitty
8. Somdlady
9. Whome
10. Mig
11. Jameo
12.  Fluffy
13.  Its Bob
14.   BadGirl


----------



## whome20603

Mojo said:


> You keep hitting on my man and you and I are going to have to rumble tomorrow



Hehe, she's really wantin' a piece of that huh? Well, at least she's willing to share with her girl


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> Yeah
> 
> Why am I # 3
> 
> 
> uh uh it was the other way around



3 - 3some.  :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> By the time you get there, we will be gone
> 
> 1. Kelb
> 2. Rich 70
> 3. Anna Nicole
> 4. Mojo
> 5. Warnutz
> 6. Pixie
> 7. MissKitty
> 8. Somdlady
> 9. Whome
> 10. Mig
> 11. Jameo
> 12.  Fluffy
> 13.  Its Bob
> 14.   BadGirl


  7 pm is when it all starts to go down, no?  On a Friday night?   You'll be lucky to be served and well liquored by 9 pm...

Unless you're saying you don't want me there...


----------



## jjsmommy99

whome20603 said:


> Hehe, she's really wantin' a piece of that huh? Well, at least she's willing to share with her girl



can I bring Andy?


----------



## rich70

lovinmaryland said:


> Yeah
> 
> Why am I # 3
> 
> 
> uh uh it was the other way around



How did I get #2?

But I don't mind being behind kelb


----------



## whome20603

jjsmommy99 said:


> can I bring Andy?



I don't see why not :shrug:


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> How did I get #2?
> 
> But I don't mind being behind kelb



Thats right baby.. you belong right behind me!


----------



## Mojo

kris31280 said:


> 7 pm is when it all starts to go down, no?  On a Friday night?   You'll be lucky to be served and well liquored by 9 pm...
> 
> Unless you're saying you don't want me there...



We always want you there


----------



## warneckutz

jjsmommy99 said:


> can I bring Andy?



yeah, I need to hear someone whine so I can slam their melon on the bar...


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> yeah, I need to hear someone whine so I can slam their melon on the bar...



Andy would mop the floor with you


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Andy would mop the floor with you


----------



## kris31280

Mojo said:


> We always want you there


  If I highlight after the  does it say for entertainment purposes 

I'll be there... with a newly updated MP3 player (more Cure for the ladies) and the lean mean green machine


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> 3 - 3some.  :shrug:


You is so smart 


kris31280 said:


> 7 pm is when it all starts to go down, no?  On a Friday night?   You'll be lucky to be served and well liquored by 9 pm...
> 
> Unless you're saying you don't want me there...


 stop w/ that sillyness of course we want you there 


Mojo said:


> Andy would mop the floor with you


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Andy would mop the floor with you



You're right... I better hit the gym...

it may not matter, he probably has the Vulcan Death Pinch down to a science after watching all the Star Trek re-runs inbetween his Nascar clips...


----------



## kelb

I just tried to do call ahead seating or reservations for 16 and they said NO lol... but they did suggest that 6-7 was their busy time (duh) and someone should come in just a few minutes early to  get the seats.. UGH.. maybe a manager would have been better


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> You're right... I better hit the gym...
> 
> it may not matter, he probably has the Vulcan Death Pinch down to a science after watching all the Star Trek re-runs inbetween his Nascar clips...



 

No need for that, he will just hit you with the Jedi mind trick and make you think that he is your childhood hero, PeeWee Herman


----------



## kris31280

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully 
Wonderfully pretty 
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you 
We should have each other to tea huh? 
We should have each other with cream 
Then curl up by the fire 
And sleep for awhile 
It's the grooviest thing 
It's the perfect dream


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> I just tried to do call ahead seating or reservations for 16 and they said NO lol... but they did suggest that 6-7 was their busy time (duh) and someone should come in just a few minutes early to  get the seats.. UGH.. maybe a manager would have been better



Just tell them I said to set it up... they'll take care of it...

 

Mojo & Nacho


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> I just tried to do call ahead seating or reservations for 16 and they said NO lol... but they did suggest that 6-7 was their busy time (duh) and someone should come in just a few minutes early to  get the seats.. UGH.. maybe a manager would have been better



You have never been out with a Tard before have you?    Don't worry, restaurants love to sit us quickly, before we scare all the other patrons away and before they lose our money.  We be good.


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> Just tell them I said to set it up... they'll take care of it...
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo & Nacho



Give her an autographed picture to give to the manager


----------



## migtig

warneckutz said:


> Just tell them I said to set it up... they'll take care of it...
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo & Nacho



That's true we do have the secret weapon War.  They fall all over themselves to make him happy.


----------



## kris31280

quietly he laughs and shaking his head 
creeps closer now 
closer to the foot of the bed 
and softer than shadow and quicker than flies 
his arms are all around me and his tongue in my eyes 
"be still be calm be quiet now my precious boy 
don't struggle like that or i will only love you more 
for it's much too late to get away or turn on the light 
the spiderman is having you for dinner tonight"


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> Thats right baby.. you belong right behind me!



Damn girl, you are so  and you make me !!!


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> Give her an autographed picture to give to the manager



We can put the trophy up in the restaurant for the night 

Of course, when they look at me now they'll say "No way do you compete in bodybuilding"


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully
> Wonderfully pretty
> Oh you know that I'd do anything for you
> We should have each other to tea huh?
> We should have each other with cream
> Then curl up by the fire
> And sleep for awhile
> It's the grooviest thing
> It's the perfect dream


Hand in hand is the only way to land always the right way round!!! 


migtig said:


> You have never been out with a Tard before have you?    Don't worry, restaurants love to sit us quickly, before we scare all the other patrons away and before they lose our money.  We be good.


----------



## whome20603

warneckutz said:


> We can put the trophy up in the restaurant for the night
> 
> Of course, when they look at me now they'll say "No way do you compete in bodybuilding"



Riiiiiiight


----------



## Mojo

whome20603 said:


> Riiiiiiight



He looks like Andy, only he's cut


----------



## whome20603

Mojo said:


> He looks like Andy, only he's cut



Uh-oh, I don't think War's gonna like that very much...

(though you're not the first to say that )


----------



## Mojo

whome20603 said:


> Uh-oh, I don't think War's gonna like that very much...
> 
> (though you're not the first to say that )


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Uh-oh, I don't think War's gonna like that very much...
> 
> (though you're not the first to say that )



so we are def. going to see you tomorrow?


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> We can put the trophy up in the restaurant for the night



I would laugh my ass off if you rolled into CIP with that thing .  We can put a cape on you and I'll push you in your chariot (a shopping cart).


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> so we are def. going to see you tomorrow?



She has to come or this will be strike 3


----------



## Mojo

1. Kelb
2. Rich 70
3. Anna Nicole
4. Mojo
5. Warnutz
6. Pixie
7. MissKitty
8. Somdlady
9. Whome
10. Mig
11. Jameo
12. Fluffy
13. Its Bob
14. BadGirl
15. Strawberry aka "The neighborhood Ho"


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> She has to come or this will be strike 3



How many strikes did I do?


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> so we are def. going to see you tomorrow?



Definitely. I get off at 4 in Clinton, have to drive home to get ready in Waldorf then I'm headed to CIP. I guess I'll get there around 8 or so. I guess I'll walk in and say, "I'm here for the Tard party. Where are the Tards sitting"


----------



## whome20603

Mojo said:


> She has to come or this will be strike 3


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> How many strikes did I do?



You struck Lug out on the first time 



whome20603 said:


> Definitely. I get off at 4 in Clinton, have to drive home to get ready in Waldorf then I'm headed to CIP. I guess I'll get there around 8 or so. I guess I'll walk in and say, "I'm here for the Tard party. Where are the Tards sitting"



Sweet, we will all be good and fired up by then, you will be walking into a war zone.


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> She has to come or this will be strike 3



Oh that reminds me to send a text to nacho and let her know where War will be...


----------



## rich70

whome20603 said:


> Definitely. I get off at 4 in Clinton, have to drive home to get ready in Waldorf then I'm headed to CIP. I guess I'll get there around 8 or so. I guess I'll walk in and say, "I'm here for the Tard party. Where are the Tards sitting"



I'll be there so just look for me honey


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Definitely. I get off at 4 in Clinton, have to drive home to get ready in Waldorf then I'm headed to CIP. I guess I'll get there around 8 or so. I guess I'll walk in and say, "I'm here for the Tard party. Where are the Tards sitting"



I'm not sure I'm a tard


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> 1. Anna Nicole
> 2. Rich 70
> 3. Kelb
> 4. Mojo
> 5. Warnutz
> 6. Pixie
> 7. MissKitty
> 8. Somdlady
> 9. Whome
> 10. Mig
> 11. Jameo
> 12. Fluffy
> 13. Its Bob
> 14. BadGirl
> 15. Strawberry aka "The neighborhood Ho"



:fixed:


----------



## Mojo

migtig said:


> Oh that reminds me to send a text to nacho and let her know where War will be...



She has to go to a game tomorrow


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> :fixed:



Now I'm between rich and mojo :


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> :fixed:



Rick likes to be behind Kelb


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> Now I'm between rich and mojo :



  I see lots of kids in your future


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Now I'm between rich and mojo :





Mojo said:


> Rick likes to be behind Kelb



Both of you zip it!!!


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> Rick likes to be behind Kelb



Who is Rick? And I don't mind being behind lovin either. Sorry kelb, but we know you would like to be in a mojo/rich sammich!


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I'm not sure I'm a tard



Um, yes you are a tard


----------



## lovinmaryland

rich70 said:


> Who is Rick? And I don't mind being behind lovin either. Sorry kelb, but we know you would like to be in a mojo/rich sammich!



It is gonna be a 5some rich, me, kelb, war & mojo


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> It is gonna be a 5some rich, me, kelb, war & mojo


----------



## 4d2008

rich70 said:


> Um, yes you are a tard


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> I'll be there so just look for me honey



Super


----------



## kelb

I'm outtie.. see you tomorrow


----------



## StrawberryGal

lovinmaryland said:


> It is gonna be a 5some rich, me, kelb, war & mojo



I just received a text pic last night showing three gay men having 3 some sex.


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> It is gonna be a 5some rich, me, kelb, war & mojo



are you really 29?


----------



## migtig

StrawberryGal said:


> I just received a text pic last night showing three gay men having 3 some sex.



I like gay porn.  How come Mojo didn't send it to me?!


----------



## migtig

jjsmommy99 said:


> are you really 29?



Actually, she's barely legal but don't tell anybody.


----------



## jjsmommy99

migtig said:


> Actually, she's barely legal but don't tell anybody.



no way, she said she had kids


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


> are you really 29?


yup why?


migtig said:


> Actually, she's barely legal but don't tell anybody.


----------



## pixiegirl

jjsmommy99 said:


> no way, she said she had kids



You've never heard of teenage pregnancy?


----------



## jjsmommy99

pixiegirl said:


> You've never heard of teenage pregnancy?



no.


----------



## pixiegirl

jjsmommy99 said:


> no.



Should we spill the beans and tell everyone you're really my MPD?


----------



## jjsmommy99

pixiegirl said:


> Should we spill the beans and tell everyone you're really my MPD?



go for it champ.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> By the time you get there, we will be gone
> 
> 1. Kelb
> 2. Rich 70
> 3. Anna Nicole
> 4. Mojo
> 5. Warnutz
> 6. Pixie
> 7. MissKitty
> 8. Somdlady
> 9. Whome
> 10. Mig
> 11. Jameo
> 12.  Fluffy
> 13.  Its Bob
> 14.   BadGirl
> 15. Strawberry
> 16. Toppick



:fixed: Mojo, you're slacking


----------



## pixiegirl

jjsmommy99 said:


> go for it champ.



Nah, I'll keep it a secret for a while longer.


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> yup why?



Well weren't you banned in Utah?  Hmmm?  Sanctioned in Conneticut?  And didn't the Bible Belt through the book at you?  

I call that barely legal.  :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> :fixed: Mojo, you're slacking



What did you fix


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> :fixed: Mojo, you're slacking


The funniest part of that list... my name isn't on there, but my token is


----------



## StrawberryGal

migtig said:


> I like gay porn.  How come Mojo didn't send it to me?!



PM your cell phone and I will forward it to you.  No, it wasn't from Mojo.


----------



## kris31280

StrawberryGal said:


> PM your cell phone and I will forward it to you.  No, it wasn't from Mojo.


I want it and you have my number


----------



## lovinmaryland

pixiegirl said:


> Should we spill the beans and tell everyone you're really my MPD?





pixiegirl said:


> Nah, I'll keep it a secret for a while longer.


Please dont confuse me  is that your mpd or not 



migtig said:


> Well weren't you banned in Utah?  Hmmm?  Sanctioned in Conneticut?  And didn't the Bible Belt through the book at you?
> 
> I call that barely legal.  :shrug:



I wasnt aware you knew about those incidents


----------



## StrawberryGal

kris31280 said:


> I want it and you have my number



Sent!  

Warning:  It's GROSS!!!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> What did you fix



 I actually started that over an hour ago and never finished. The screen popped up and I hit the submit reply button. Mojo had already started to fix it. Another moment


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I actually started that over an hour ago and never finished. The screen popped up and I hit the submit reply button. Mojo had already started to fix it. Another moment





Damn ICit gave me a guilt trip... if I call out I am ####ing over the animals... she made me feel like shiat


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


> By the time you get there, we will be gone
> 
> 1. Kelb
> 2. Rich 70
> 3. Anna Nicole
> 4. Mojo
> 5. Warnutz
> 6. Pixie
> 7. MissKitty
> 8. Somdlady
> 9. Whome
> 10. Mig
> 11. Jameo
> 12.  Fluffy
> 13.  Its Bob
> 14.   BadGirl


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> Damn ICit gave me a guilt trip... if I call out I am ####ing over the animals... she made me feel like shiat



Tell her to have a BBQ.  Then the animals won't feel bad.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

toppick08 said:


>



Don't go there. That's the old list. I tried to add you, but I had another moment and messed it up, again. I'm going to dye my hair, too many moments today.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> Damn ICit gave me a guilt trip... if I call out I am ####ing over the animals... she made me feel like shiat



That's cuz I'm making her feel guilty for NOT going. She said if we can find her a sugar daddy to pay the mortgage, she'll quit and attend the tard function.


----------



## toppick08

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Don't go there. That's the old list. I tried to add you, but I had another moment and messed it up, again. I'm going to dye my hair, too many moments today.



..thank you, save some of that dye for me..


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That's cuz I'm making her feel guilty for NOT going. She said if we can find her a sugar daddy to pay the mortgage, she'll quit and attend the tard function.



What about Toppick


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> That's cuz I'm making her feel guilty for NOT going. She said if we can find her a sugar daddy to pay the mortgage, she'll quit and attend the tard function.



I'll take one too please


----------



## SoMDGirl42

toppick08 said:


> ..thank you, save some of that dye for me..



You do me, I'll do you



















hair that is


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> 1. Kelb
> 2. Rich 70
> 3. Anna Nicole
> 4. Mojo
> 5. Warnutz
> 6. Pixie
> 7. MissKitty
> 8. Somdlady
> 9. Whome
> 10. Mig
> 11. Jameo
> 12. Fluffy
> 13. Its Bob
> 14. BadGirl
> 15. Strawberry aka "The neighborhood Ho"




WTF is Fluffy? And do they have fleas? I don't wanna be by no flea infested wanna be tard


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> What about Toppick



I better just keep it at puppy sitting for the time being.


----------



## Lugnut

Oh hell, count me in.


----------



## Jameo

Lugnut said:


> Oh hell, count me in.



 


Just do me a favor and don't tell your angry annoying friend, ok?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Lugnut said:


> Oh hell, count me in.



brokeback moutain?

















I mean, we broke that mountain of a man and talked him into coming out wif us?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Jameo said:


> Just do me a favor and don't tell your angry annoying friend, ok?



Who is the angry annoying friend?


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Who is the angry annoying friend?



Me


----------



## Lugnut

Jameo said:


> Just do me a favor and don't tell your angry annoying friend, ok?





migtig said:


> Me





I won't tell him Jameo but he does frequent CIP on occasion and if he shows and see's all you fine ass hoochies you KNOW he'll drop in to say hi. 

Besides you know damn well you thought he was cute till he opened his mouth!


----------



## Jameo

Lugnut said:


> I won't tell him Jameo but he does frequent CIP on occasion and if he shows and see's all you fine ass hoochies you KNOW he'll drop in to say hi.
> 
> Besides you know damn well you thought he was cute till he opened his mouth!



Oh yeah baby!  And his Navy Seal stories are instant panty droppers! And if that ain't enough, he'll spill beer all down your back 








 :evillook:


----------



## Mojo

Jameo said:


> Oh yeah baby!  And his Navy Seal stories are instant panty droppers! And if that ain't enough, he'll spill beer all down your back
> :evillook:



  He's awesome

1. Kelb
2. Rich 70
3. Anna Nicole
4. Mojo
5. Warnutz
6. Pixie
7. MissKitty
8. Somdlady
9. Whome
10. Mig
11. Jameo
12. Fluffy
13. Its Bob
14. BadGirl
15. Lugnut
16. Toppic
17. Strawberry Ho


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> He's awesome



 I don't like him!! (but whats new, right? )


----------



## kris31280

Jameo said:


> WTF is Fluffy? And do they have fleas? I don't wanna be by no flea infested wanna be tard



:clearsthroat: Ahem... FLUFFY would be ME... and I don't have fleas... and thank you for calling me a wanna be tard... You don't have to be anywhere by me if I'm THAT offensive.


----------



## Jameo

kris31280 said:


> :clearsthroat: Ahem... FLUFFY would be ME... and I don't have fleas... and thank you for calling me a wanna be tard... You don't have to be anywhere by me if I'm THAT offensive.


----------



## migtig

Jameo said:


>



You can come sit on my lap.  It appears AN will be very busy with her fivesome.


----------



## DreamBlaze

Mojo said:


> Official List
> 
> 1.   Kelb
> 2.   Rich 70
> 3.   Anna Nicole
> 4.   Mojo
> 5.   Warnutz
> 6.   Pixie
> 7.   MissKitty
> 8.   Somdlady
> 9.   Whome
> 10.  Mig
> 11.  Jameo
> 
> Who else is going?



Officially going to be there, go easy on me it's my first time...lol


----------



## Jameo

migtig said:


> You can come sit on my lap.  It appears AN will be very busy with her fivesome.



 





DreamBlaze said:


> Officially going to be there, go easy on me it's my first time...lol



 Fresh meat.


----------



## DreamBlaze

Jameo said:


> Fresh meat.



What am I getting myself into


----------



## Jameo

DreamBlaze said:


> What am I getting myself into



Oh, you have no clue! Trust me on this!!


----------



## DreamBlaze

Jameo said:


> Oh, you have no clue! Trust me on this!!



care to divulge?


----------



## Jameo

DreamBlaze said:


> care to divulge?



You gotta find out for yourself


----------



## migtig

Jameo said:


> You gotta find out for yourself



  I can't wait.


----------



## DreamBlaze

Jameo said:


> You gotta find out for yourself



I saw the word "swingers" somewhere earlier in the post, lol.  So how am I going to know who the people are?


----------



## Lugnut

DreamBlaze said:


> What am I getting myself into



With this crowd???  Could be any of the above!  



DreamBlaze said:


> I saw the word "swingers" somewhere earlier in the post, lol.  So how am I going to know who the people are?



When you get there, go to the largest group of people and ask "Who the #### is Mojo, and why hasn't he bought me a beer yet?"

Works every time!


----------



## migtig

Lugnut said:


> With this crowd???  Could be any of the above!
> 
> 
> 
> When you get there, go to the largest group of people and ask "Who the #### is Mojo, and why hasn't he bought me a beer yet?"
> 
> Works every time!


Dangit.  Nobody ever told me.  I'm trying that tomorrow.


----------



## BS Gal

What time is this going on?


----------



## Jameo

BS Gal said:


> What time is this going on?



7


----------



## Mojo

BS Gal said:


> What time is this going on?



7 pm tomorrow, are you finally coming out 


1. Kelb
2. Rich 70
3. Anna Nicole
4. Mojo
5. Warnutz
6. Pixie
7. MissKitty
8. Somdlady
9. Whome
10. Mig
11. Jameo
12. Fluffy
13. Its Bob
14. BadGirl
15. Lugnut
16. Toppic
17. Strawberry Ho
18. DreamBlaze


----------



## MJ

Maybe I'll come if I'm having a good hair day.


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> 7 pm tomorrow, are you finally coming out
> 
> 
> 1. Kelb
> 2. Rich 70
> 3. Anna Nicole
> 4. Mojo
> 5. Warnutz
> 6. Pixie
> 7. MissKitty
> 8. Somdlady
> 9. Whome
> 10. Mig
> 11. Jameo
> 12. Fluffy
> 13. Its Bob
> 14. BadGirl
> 15. Lugnut
> 16. Toppic
> 17. Strawberry Ho
> 18. DreamBlaze



I like how you put yourself on top of Warnutz


----------



## Mojo

MJ said:


> Maybe I'll come if I'm having a good hair day.



Good, I'll bring the Green Hornet so you can check it out before we start car pooling 



Jameo said:


> I like how you put yourself on top of Warnutz



  I don't want anyone else trying to steal him from me.


----------



## MJ

Mojo said:


> Good, I'll bring the Green Hornet so you can check it out before we start car pooling
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want anyone else trying to steal him from me.


 
 

 I want the caddy!!  :


----------



## Mojo

MJ said:


> I want the caddy!!  :



You have to ride with me for me and not my car, I don't want you using me


----------



## DreamBlaze

Jameo said:


> I like how you put yourself on top of Warnutz



I feel special, I'm behind everyone!


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> You have to ride with me for me and not my car, I don't want you using me



You should buy me a beer.


----------



## MJ

Mojo said:


> You have to ride with me for me and not my car, I don't want you using me


 
I just wanted to impress my homies at Suitand Liquors. 

(*ZAP*)


----------



## Lugnut

Mojo said:


> 7 pm tomorrow,



Talked to CRoyal earlier, she's coming out too.


----------



## DreamBlaze

Lugnut said:


> With this crowd???  Could be any of the above!
> 
> 
> 
> When you get there, go to the largest group of people and ask "Who the #### is Mojo, and why hasn't he bought me a beer yet?"
> 
> Works every time!



Done and Done, but will I get a or a  lol


----------



## BS Gal

MJ said:


> Maybe I'll come if I'm having a good hair day.


----------



## Mojo

migtig said:


> You should buy me a beer.



I will bring you a Joose, I'm hitting a couple before I get there 



MJ said:


> I just wanted to impress my homies at Suitand Liquors.
> (*ZAP*)



  I get tons of love from the brothas now.

Tomorrow is going to be Zap day, I'll be the only one in the office.  Lots of oinking pigs and gunshots


----------



## migtig

BS Gal said:


>



Put on a ball cap and come out.  I'll let you hold the hand that SoMdGirl isn't holding.


----------



## BS Gal

migtig said:


> Put on a ball cap and come out.  I'll let you hold the hand that SoMdGirl isn't holding.



Will Luggy be wearing the Elvis costume I gave him?

And is BG really going?

And can we start this at 5:00?


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> I will bring you a Joose, I'm hitting a couple before I get there
> 
> 
> 
> I get tons of love from the brothas now.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be Zap day, I'll be the only one in the office.  Lots of oinking pigs and gunshots



Joose    

Okay, but only one....and remember you are responsible for me.


----------



## Lugnut

DreamBlaze said:


> Done and Done, but will I get a or a  lol



If you're at the right table you'll get a beer! Wrong one, and you get a bunch of stupid looks.

Scratch that... You'll probably get a bunch of stupid looks ANYWAY, but what the hell it's a free beer.


----------



## migtig

BS Gal said:


> Will Luggy be wearing the Elvis costume I gave him?
> 
> And is BG really going?
> 
> And can we start this at 5:00?



I'm the only one who'd be remotely available then, but the giant's on travel and I have to go to the boonies to take care of the doggies first.


----------



## kelb

1. Kelb
2. Rich 70
3. Anna Nicole
4. Mojo
5. Warnutz
6. Pixie
7. MissKitty
8. Somdlady
9. Whome
10. Mig
11. Jameo
12. Fluffy
13. Its Bob
14. BadGirl
15. Lugnut
16. Toppic
17. Strawberry Ho
18. DreamBlaze
19.CRoyal


WOW.. 
__________________


----------



## MJ

Mojo said:


> I will bring you a Joose, I'm hitting a couple before I get there
> 
> 
> 
> I get tons of love from the brothas now.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be Zap day, I'll be the only one in the office. Lots of oinking pigs and gunshots


 
I can't wait! I better bring my earphones


----------



## Lugnut

BS Gal said:


> Will Luggy be wearing the Elvis costume I gave him?
> 
> And is BG really going?
> 
> And can we start this at 5:00?



  I haven't brought that thing out since Mardis Gras.  

Tis a weeeeeee bit TIGHT...


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> WOW..
> __________________



That ain't nothing.


----------



## BS Gal

Lugnut said:


> If you're at the right table you'll get a beer! Wrong one, and you get a bunch of stupid looks.
> 
> Scratch that... You'll probably get a bunch of stupid looks ANYWAY, but what the hell it's a free beer.



I will be there if you wear the costume.


----------



## MJ

Lugnut said:


> I haven't brought that thing out since Mardis Gras.
> 
> Tis a weeeeeee bit TIGHT...


 
Insert Elvis camel toe pic --->


----------



## Lugnut

BS Gal said:


> I will be there if you wear the costume.



:brazenhussy:


----------



## BS Gal

Lugnut said:


> :brazenhussy:



Just one appearance.  Then you can take it off.


----------



## kelb

migtig said:


> That ain't nothing.



LOL for happy hour. we are going to be waiting for hours to get a table. i hope war bring his trophy


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> LOL for happy hour. we are going to be waiting for hours to get a table. i hope war bring his trophy



Yea of little faith.  You have never seen the Tards in action.


----------



## DreamBlaze

BS Gal said:


> I will be there if you wear the costume.



What costume, no one said anything about costumes?  I do have a fat chef costume that blows up and I look like the michelin man


----------



## kelb

DreamBlaze said:


> What costume, no one said anything about costumes?  I do have a fat chef costume that blows up and I look like the michelin man



haha this is a costume party. we are all wearing them.. make sure you wear that


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


> haha this is a costume party. we are all wearing them.. make sure you wear that



I'll come as a greasy motorcycle mechanic, it's second nature.

I'll save the sexy sumo chef for later.


----------



## BS Gal

DreamBlaze said:


> I'll come as a greasy motorcycle mechanic, it's second nature.
> 
> I'll save the sexy sumo chef for later.



Seriously.  You aren't dressing up in a costume?


----------



## kelb

BS Gal said:


> Seriously.  You aren't dressing up in a costume?



lol shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Gtmustang88

I would come, but my flight doesn't get in until 7 tomorrow evening and I am sure after flying all day, I am just going to sleep when I get home. Hope everyone has a good time though.


----------



## DreamBlaze

BS Gal said:


> Seriously.  You aren't dressing up in a costume?



I know, but I usually can't scrub off ALL the grease so might as well pretend lol.  Kelb just has a thing for large blow up things. lol


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> lol shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



How in the hell did you get home so fast?!?!?


----------



## toppick08

If BSGal is coming, I'll be sure to wear my teal tanktop.....


----------



## kris31280

Gtmustang88 said:


> I would come, but my flight doesn't get in until 7 tomorrow evening and I am sure after flying all day, I am just going to sleep when I get home. Hope everyone has a good time though.


Psshaw... the day I flew back from Orlando I still went out... it's just a couple of drinks and why the hell not?  I won't be there until 9 or so... usually it's still going strong by then.


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> Psshaw... the day I flew back from Orlando I still went out... it's just a couple of drinks and why the hell not?  I won't be there until 9 or so... usually it's still going strong by then.



How are the crabs running ?


----------



## mudd




----------



## toppick08

mudd said:


>



...stranger.


----------



## kris31280

toppick08 said:


> How are the crabs running ?


Um... I don't know... we haven't been throwing the traps out.


----------



## Mojo

BS Gal said:


> Will Luggy be wearing the Elvis costume I gave him?
> 
> And is BG really going?
> 
> And can we start this at 5:00?



BG said she was coming, but she has said that before and then Bob slips some spanish fly into her drink and does work on her.



kelb said:


> 1. Kelb
> 2. Rich 70
> 3. Anna Nicole
> 4. Mojo
> 5. Warnutz
> 6. Pixie
> 7. MissKitty
> 8. Somdlady
> 9. Whome
> 10. Mig
> 11. Jameo
> 12. Fluffy
> 13. Its Bob
> 14. BadGirl
> 15. Lugnut
> 16. Toppic
> 17. Strawberry Ho
> 18. DreamBlaze
> 19.CRoyal
> 
> 
> WOW..
> __________________





MJ said:


> Insert Elvis camel toe pic --->







toppick08 said:


> ...stranger.



Please change your title, it's making me laugh to much.


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> Um... I don't know... we haven't been throwing the traps out.


----------



## kris31280

toppick08 said:


>


You wanna come throw the traps out?  Be my guest... I've avoided going down on the pier since finding out about a couple of creepizoids who seem to have found where my pier is and staked it out.


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> You wanna come throw the traps out?  Be my guest... *I've avoided going down on the pier since finding out about a couple of creepizoids who seem to have found where my pier is and staked it out.*





.......err, if it were my pier, their ass would not be back...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> .......err, if it were my pier, their ass would not be back...



thats what I was thinking...


----------



## warneckutz

I just woke up from a nap in my car... (building was locked for some reason, they must not have wanted me in there but I snuck in anyway...
Actually, now that I think of it, that was dumb on my part. )

So... looks like we have quite a gathering tonight... 

And Mojo will be on top of me?!


----------



## onebdzee

warneckutz said:


> I just woke up from a nap in my car... (building was locked for some reason, they must not have wanted me in there but I snuck in anyway...
> Actually, now that I think of it, that was dumb on my part. )
> 
> So... looks like we have quite a gathering tonight...
> 
> *And Mojo will be on top of me?!*



I was going to go....but, they refused to let me be on top of you

and miggy has her hands full


----------



## 4d2008

warneckutz said:


> I just woke up from a nap in my car... (building was locked for some reason, they must not have wanted me in there but I snuck in anyway...
> Actually, now that I think of it, that was dumb on my part. )
> 
> So... looks like we have quite a gathering tonight...
> 
> And Mojo will be on top of me?!



If the door is locked that means its time to go back home not sleep in the car or attempt breaking and entering... But  for the motivation on your part.


----------



## warneckutz

4d2008 said:


> If the door is locked that means its time to go back home not sleep in the car or attempt breaking and entering... But  for the motivation on your part.





Motivation - bah!  What the heck was I thinking?!  If I could have gone home, I definitely would have!


----------



## Mojo

onebdzee said:


> I was going to go....but, they refused to let me be on top of you
> 
> and miggy has her hands full



I'll gladly take the bottom position if you want to come.


----------



## warneckutz

onebdzee said:


> I was going to go....but, they refused to let me be on top of you
> 
> and miggy has her hands full



Just slap Mojo off...


----------



## migtig

onebdzee said:


> I was going to go....but, they refused to let me be on top of you
> 
> and miggy has her hands full



  You can come sit beside me and hold BSGirl's other hand.


----------



## Mojo

1. Kelb
2. Its Bob
3. Anna Nicole
4. Mojo
5. Warnutz
6. Jameo
7. MissKitty
8. Somdlady
9. Whome
10. Mig
11. Pixie
12. Fluffy
13. Rich 70
14. BadGirl
15. Lugnut
16. CDawg
17. Toppic
18. DreamBlaze
19.Strawberry Ho


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> 1. Kelb
> 2. Its Bob
> 3. Anna Nicole
> 4. Mojo
> 5. Warnutz
> 6. Jameo
> 7. MissKitty
> 8. Somdlady
> 9. Whome
> 10. Mig
> 11. Pixie
> 12. Fluffy
> 13. Rich 70
> 14. BadGirl
> 15. Lugnut
> 16. CDawg
> 17. Toppic
> 18. DreamBlaze
> 19.Strawberry Ho



 Sweet!


----------



## Mojo

Jameo said:


> Sweet!



I figured you would enjoy the War / Kitty sandwich instead.


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> 1. Kelb
> 2. Its Bob
> 3. Anna Nicole
> 4. Mojo
> 5. Warnutz
> 6. Jameo
> 7. MissKitty
> 8. Somdlady
> 9. Whome
> 10. Mig
> 11. Pixie
> 12. Fluffy
> 13. Rich 70
> 14. BadGirl
> 15. Lugnut
> 16. CDawg
> 17. Toppic
> 18. DreamBlaze
> 19.Strawberry Ho



Throw me on there, dont care where.


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> I figured you would enjoy the War / Kitty sandwich instead.



  With a side of Mojo?


----------



## ylexot

Gtmustang88 said:


> I would come, but my flight doesn't get in until 7 tomorrow evening and I am sure after flying all day, I am just going to sleep when I get home. Hope everyone has a good time though.



My plane gets in a little after 6 and I'm planning to be there :shrug:


----------



## Jameo

kris31280 said:


> You wanna come throw the traps out?  Be my guest... I've avoided going down on the pier since finding out about a couple of creepizoids who seem to have found where my pier is and staked it out.



To bad you weren't sunbathing nekkid


----------



## warneckutz

Jameo said:


> To bad you weren't sunbathing nekkid



JAMEO!


----------



## whome20603

ylexot said:


> My plane gets in a little after 6 and I'm planning to be there :shrug:



You sure?? I don't see you on the list :shrug:


----------



## warneckutz

whome20603 said:


> You sure?? I don't see you on the list :shrug:



You're unique...


----------



## whome20603

warneckutz said:


> You're unique...



Yea yea, just like everyone else...


----------



## Jameo

warneckutz said:


> JAMEO!




That's creepizoid stalker to you mister!!


----------



## migtig

whome20603 said:


> You sure?? I don't see you on the list :shrug:



He doesn't have to be on the list.  He's special.  And he won't be down the road from the airport until late, so he may or may not make it before the masses move on to somewhere else.  :shrug:


----------



## mudd

whome20603 said:


> Yea yea, just like everyone else...



sometimes it pays to stand out


----------



## MissKitty

Mojo said:


> I figured you would enjoy the War / Kitty sandwich instead.





And we need names dammit.


1. Kelb
2. Its Bob
3. Anna Nicole
4. The Asian nightmare
5. Warballs
6. Pixie
7. MissKitty Mutha####a!
8. Somdtard
9. Whome
10. Mig
11. NoHo
12. Fluffy
13. Rich 70
14. Tit's Bob
15. Schlong
16. CDawg
17. Toppic
18. DreamBlaze
19.Strawberry Strawberry, the neighborhood Ho
20. 40oz.2008


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> 1. Kelb
> 2. Its Bob
> 3. Anna Nicole
> 4. Mojo
> 5. Warnutz
> 6. Jameo
> 7. MissKitty
> 8. Somdlady
> 9. Whome
> 10. Mig
> 11. Pixie
> 12. Fluffy
> 13. Rich 70
> 14. BadGirl
> 15. Lugnut
> 16. CDawg
> 17. Toppic
> 18. DreamBlaze
> 19.Strawberry Ho


 Damn, I went from #2 to #13 on the list. I told you I like being behind kelb and on top of lovin!!


----------



## Mojo

ylexot said:


> My plane gets in a little after 6 and I'm planning to be there :shrug:



  You and Kris will be arriving together 

1. Kelb
2. Its Bob
3. Anna Nicole
4. Mojo
5. Warnutz
6. Jameo
7. MissKitty
8. Somdlady
9. Whome
10. Mig
11. Pixie
12. Fluffy
13. Rich 70
14. BadGirl
15. Lugnut
16. CDawg
17. Toppic
18. DreamBlaze
19. Strawberry Ho
20. Xleyot
21. Ford


----------



## whome20603

migtig said:


> He doesn't have to be on the list.  He's special.  And he won't be down the road from the airport until late, so he may or may not make it before the masses move on to somewhere else.  :shrug:



Hehe, I was just playin'



mudd said:


> sometimes it pays to stand out



It's from my siggy...


----------



## Mojo

rich70 said:


> Damn, I went from #2 to #13 on the list. I told you I like being behind kelb and on top of lovin!!



I wanted you to stack BadGirl, she needs a real man in her life


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> I wanted you to stack BadGirl, she needs a real man in her life



Then it's ok


----------



## warneckutz

mudd said:


> sometimes it pays to stand out



Or on a stool.


----------



## MissKitty

warneckutz said:


> Or on a stool.


----------



## mudd

warneckutz said:


> Or on a stool.



good way to break a leg if you fall


----------



## migtig

mudd said:


> good way to break a leg if you fall



Or got pushed.


----------



## Lugnut

mudd said:


> good way to break a leg if you fall



You think nice thoughts. 


The first thing that came to mind for me was kicking the stool out from under somebody!


----------



## mudd

migtig said:


> Or got pushed.



such violence


----------



## 4d2008

Lugnut said:


> You think nice thoughts.
> 
> 
> The first thing that came to mind for me was kicking the stool out from under somebody!



First thing I thought of was screw the stool I want to see some table dancing.


----------



## Mojo

warneckutz said:


> Or on a stool.





MissKitty said:


>





migtig said:


> Or got pushed.





Lugnut said:


> You think nice thoughts.
> 
> 
> The first thing that came to mind for me was kicking the stool out from under somebody!



  Mudd gets much love


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> First thing I thought of was screw the stool I want to see some table dancing.


----------



## warneckutz

mudd said:


> such violence



Violence?  It all depends from your point of view... from up here, doesn't seem too violent...


----------



## mudd

Mojo said:


> Mudd gets much love



meh...water off a ducks back


----------



## Mojo

mudd said:


> meh...water off a ducks back



Just out of curiousity, how did you manage to piss kelb off so quickly?  I think that's a record even for you.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> First thing I thought of was screw the stool I want to see some table dancing.



That's Anna Nicole's specialty


----------



## mudd

Mojo said:


> Just out of curiousity, how did you manage to piss kelb off so quickly?  I think that's a record even for you.



to be honest (not that it matters)
She's upset that the lead singer and bass player from her boyfriends band left them and contacted me to start something different.


----------



## migtig

Jameo said:


> That's Anna Nicole's specialty



Which part?  Screwing the bar stool or table dancing?


----------



## 4d2008

mudd said:


> to be honest (not that it matters)
> She's upset that the lead singer and bass player from her boyfriends band left them and contacted me to start something different.



Kelb has a boyfriend? well this really is a group of swingers tonight isnt it lmao


----------



## Jameo

migtig said:


> Which part?  Screwing the bar stool or table dancing?



We'll let the others wonder about that


----------



## TheJudge

mudd said:


> im broke and asked her for money



:fixed:


----------



## Mojo

TheJudge said:


> :fixed:


----------



## mudd

TheJudge said:


> :fixed:


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> How in the hell did you get home so fast?!?!?



LOL I was drunk.. I dont rememeber 




mudd said:


> to be honest (not that it matters)
> She's upset that the lead singer and bass player from her boyfriends band left them and contacted me to start something different.



1st of all thats not the reason at all you little Sh** and If I feel like putting my business out there I will .. so please SHUT your pie hole! 
TIA


----------



## MissKitty

kelb said:


> 1st of all thats not the reason at all you little Sh** and If I feel like putting my business out there I will .. so please SHUT your pie hole!
> TIA




So does this mean that Mudd is on the list for tonight?


----------



## kelb

Please dont PM me and ask why I'm mad. You know..and If you would like me to post it here.. I can!


----------



## MissKitty

kelb said:


> Please dont PM me and ask why I'm mad. You know..and If you would like me to post it here.. I can!


----------



## warneckutz

MissKitty said:


> So does this mean that Mudd is on the list for tonight?



:humanfootstool:


----------



## 4d2008

1st of all thats not the reason at all you little Sh** and If I feel like putting my business out there I will .. so please SHUT your pie hole! 
TIA[/QUOTE]


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> :humanfootstool:



Did you hear the story on DC 101 this morning where that little girl fell on the foot stool and impaled her from.. umm.. behind... right thru her pants and all...


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Did you hear the story on DC 101 this morning where that little girl fell on the foot stool and impaled her from.. umm.. behind... right thru her pants and all...



NO WAY!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Did you hear the story on DC 101 this morning where that little girl fell on the foot stool and impaled her from.. umm.. behind... right thru her pants and all...



 OMG that's terrible. How old was she??


----------



## kelb

*Hey Mudd*


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> LOL I was drunk.. I dont rememeber



You were all smiley but I didn't know you were drunk. I should have followed you home


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> Please dont PM me and ask why I'm mad. You know..and If you would like me to post it here.. I can!



   Do Work!


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> OMG that's terrible. How old was she??



she was only 6. they found her in the closet screaming. Elliott was cracking up. The little girl was fine. She went to the hospital and was home same day playing...


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> You were all smiley but I didn't know you were drunk. I should have followed you home



I was kidding.. but 3 margaritas later and I was not feeling any pain


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> Do Work!



Although I'm officially the most "childish" person people know... Im not that way!!! unless I get mad


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> Although I'm officially the most "childish" person people know... Im not that way!!! unless I get mad



Ignore mudd.  Those of us who know, already realize he is a compulsive liar. :shrug:  And those that don't know, will find out sooner or later I am sure.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> That's Anna Nicole's specialty


 
You gonna get up there w/ me tonight 


kelb said:


> LOL I was drunk.. I dont rememeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st of all thats not the reason at all you little Sh** and If I feel like putting my business out there I will .. so please SHUT your pie hole!
> TIA


I will tell if Kelb says it's ok


----------



## TheJudge

kelb said:


>



is he playing the big man on the internet?  when he can no longer hide behind the keyboard he isnt much. he isnt much anyway


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> she was only 6. they found her in the closet screaming. Elliott was cracking up. The little girl was fine. She went to the hospital and was home same day playing...



So the little girl fell off the bar stool and the leg of the stool went, err, in her bottom and came out the other side...her belly I guess? That can't be right...I'm gonna have to look this up. I can't be understanding this correctly


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> Although I'm officially the most "childish" person people know... Im not that way!!! unless I get mad



We should get along great then


----------



## Mojo

whome20603 said:


> So the little girl fell off the bar stool and the leg of the stool went, err, in her bottom and came out the other side...her belly I guess? That can't be right...I'm gonna have to look this up. I can't be understanding this correctly



 quit messing up this thread with that crap


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I was kidding.. but 3 margaritas later and I was not feeling any pain



But you were all smiley. Or was that just because you saw me


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> So the little girl fell off the bar stool and the leg of the stool went, err, in her bottom and came out the other side...her belly I guess? That can't be right...I'm gonna have to look this up. I can't be understanding this correctly



NO NO NO I think she was running into the closet and the stool was upside down on the floor and she slipped and fell onto it...


----------



## kelb

rich70 said:


> But you were all smiley. Or was that just because you saw me



I was BUZZIN... Laura is my partner in my business.. her and her hubby took me to dinner for my b-day


----------



## lovinmaryland

whome20603 said:


> So the little girl fell off the bar stool and the leg of the stool went, err, in her bottom and came out the other side...her belly I guess? That can't be right...I'm gonna have to look this up. I can't be understanding this correctly



WTF are you talking about 

Did you eat paint chips when you were a kid?


----------



## whome20603

Mojo said:


> quit messing up this thread with that crap



Oh fine, you're right....


----------



## whome20603

lovinmaryland said:


> WTF are you talking about
> 
> Did you eat paint chips when you were a kid?



Um no  I'm talking about Kelb's post about the little girl that...oh nevermind, I don't wanna make Mojo mad


----------



## Mojo

RIP Mudd     Maybe he will come back next time as "Dirt Bag Liar", then everyone will know what to expect from the get go.


----------



## Mojo

whome20603 said:


> Um no  I'm talking about Kelb's post about the little girl that...oh nevermind, I don't wanna make Mojo mad



  You're too good to me


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> RIP Mudd     Maybe he will come back next time as "Dirt Bag Liar", then everyone will know what to expect from the get go.



Shiyat.  He's still on right now.


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Shiyat.  He's still on right now.



even posted a new thread talking about nothing.


----------



## Chain729

Mojo said:


> quit messing up this thread with that crap



Is this your way of volunteering to be the training dummy for a workshop on how to impale someone?


----------



## whome20603

Mojo said:


> You're too good to me


----------



## kelb

I'm really not a mean person.. I just *HATE* When people are mean to me. I'm nice to EVERYONE And sometimes that gets me into trouble but just dont be mean to me when I have done NOTHING wrong..


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> I'm really not a mean person.. I just *HATE* When people are mean to me. I'm nice to EVERYONE And sometimes that gets me into trouble but just dont be mean to me when I have done NOTHING wrong..



You're mean to me...


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> You're mean to me...



You deserve it  

...and you like it...


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> You deserve it
> 
> ...and you like it...



I wish they had an animation of me delivering a flying elbow to your noggin'


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> I'm really not a mean person.. I just *HATE* When people are mean to me. I'm nice to EVERYONE And sometimes that gets me into trouble but just dont be mean to me when I have done NOTHING wrong..



Who is being mean?  The liar?  He's not worth peeing on.  :shrug:  If it's anybody else, let us know, because obviously they only believe the liar.  And if that's the case, they'll get burned sooner or later by him and wind up kicking themselves in the arse, and we can all sit back and go  we told you so.


----------



## Lugnut

warneckutz said:


> You're mean to me...



You should be nice to her. Maybe she'll be nice back!


----------



## kelb

Lugnut said:


> You should be nice to her. Maybe she'll be nice back!


----------



## pixiegirl




----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> Who is being mean?  The liar?  He's not worth peeing on.  :shrug:  If it's anybody else, let us know, because obviously they only believe the liar.  And if that's the case, they'll get burned sooner or later by him and wind up kicking themselves in the arse, and we can all sit back and go  we told you so.



I told her not to get involved w/ him weeks ago... did she listen to me NOOOoooooo!!!!!

You can make it up to me tonight Kelb


----------



## rich70

kelb said:


> I'm really not a mean person.. I just *HATE* When people are mean to me. I'm nice to EVERYONE And sometimes that gets me into trouble but just dont be mean to me when I have done NOTHING wrong..



It's ok honey. You know that I have nothing but  for you!!


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> I told her not to get involved w/ him weeks ago... did she listen to me NOOOoooooo!!!!!
> 
> You can make it up to me tonight Kelb



Have you done the  to her yet?


----------



## lovinmaryland

pixiegirl said:


>





baby daddy is gonna clean the grill tonight so we can bring it  or you can com eover Sunday to my house & get it... we are grillin Sunday if you want to bring the kids and eat


----------



## rich70

pixiegirl said:


>



 Are you gonna let me talk tonight?!? I can never get a word in with you.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> I told her not to get involved w/ him weeks ago... did she listen to me NOOOoooooo!!!!!
> 
> You can make it up to me tonight Kelb


I owe you!! 



pixiegirl said:


>



 Dont I owe you something too?


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> Have you done the  to her yet?



No I figured we could all do that tonight


----------



## MissKitty

rich70 said:


> Are you gonna let me talk tonight?!? I can never get a word in with you.



I've heard that you are a no-talker, and that was not from her.


----------



## Lugnut

kelb said:


>



I play a pretty decent wingman.


----------



## MissKitty

pixiegirl said:


>



Hey baby, about to head up to the base.


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


> I wish they had an animation of me delivering a flying elbow to your noggin'



WOW you sure know how to turn a girl on


----------



## rich70

MissKitty said:


> I've heard that you are a no-talker, and that was not from her.



I'm shy


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> I owe you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont I owe you something too?


----------



## lovinmaryland

rich70 said:


> I'm shy



Me too we can hang out together


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> Me too we can hang out together



Dang it I just spit coffee all over my keyboard.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Me too we can hang out together



Why do I not believe that?


----------



## pixiegirl

MissKitty said:


> Hey baby, about to head up to the base.




  Drive careful!


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> I owe you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont I owe you something too?


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Why do I not believe that?



What I am


----------



## rich70

lovinmaryland said:


> Me too we can hang out together



Ok, Mojo scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Lugnut

lovinmaryland said:


> What I am



And every stripper in Roses will back up that assertion.


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Me too we can hang out together







rich70 said:


> Ok, Mojo scares the hell out of me.



  I'll give you a "good game" to loosen you up tonight.



Lugnut said:


> And every stripper in Roses will back up that assertion.


----------



## rich70

Mojo said:


> I'll give you a "good game" to loosen you up tonight.



Ok deal!


----------



## pixiegirl

rich70 said:


> Ok, Mojo scares the hell out of me.



Be afraid, be very very afraid.


----------



## whome20603

Mojo said:


> ...  I'll give you a "good game" to loosen you up tonight...



 This must be some kind of twisted inside joke...


----------



## 4d2008

pixiegirl said:


> Be afraid, be very very afraid.



I know Im worried about all your azz'... Think tonights going to be VERY interesting to say the least.. But at least tons of fun as well Im sure...


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> I'll give you a "good game" to loosen you up tonight.



I miss the giant.  He always gives me a "good game".


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> I know Im worried about all your azz'... Think tonights going to be VERY interesting to say the least.. But at least tons of fun as well Im sure...



Have you decided you are coming?  How exciting....you get to see I'm not who you think I am...or am I?


----------



## Mojo

whome20603 said:


> This must be some kind of twisted inside joke...



You want one too?  It's football season


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Have you decided you are coming?  How exciting....you get to see I'm not who you think I am...or am I?



Im pretty sure we are correct.


----------



## lovinmaryland

List List we need an updated list


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> Im pretty sure we are correct.



Who do you think I am?  In front of all these forumites, many of who know me...I'll bet you a beer you are wrong.


----------



## Mojo

Bumping the list back up

1. Kelb
2. Its Bob
3. Anna Nicole
4. Mojo
5. Warnutz
6. Jameo
7. MissKitty
8. Somdlady
9. Whome
10. Mig
11. Pixie
12. Fluffy
13. Rich 70
14. BadGirl
15. Lugnut
16. CDawg
17. Toppic
18. DreamBlaze
19. Strawberry Ho
20. Xleyot
21. Ford


----------



## pixiegirl

4d2008 said:


> I know Im worried about all your azz'... Think tonights going to be VERY interesting to say the least.. But at least tons of fun as well Im sure...




Why are you worried about me?  I am all sugar, all the time.


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> List List we need an updated list



On point girl


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Im pretty sure we are correct.



I think so too


----------



## whome20603

Mojo said:


> You want one too?  It's football season



I don't know if I want one yet...I'm scerrred


----------



## Lugnut

pixiegirl said:


> Why are you worried about me?  I am all sugar, all the time.



That's why everybody calls you "puddin!!"


----------



## pixiegirl

Lugnut said:


> That's why everybody calls you "puddin!!"



Though none of you say it to my face....


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Who do you think I am?  In front of all these forumites, many of who know me...I'll bet you a beer you are wrong.



We think your the people across the street with the boxer that ####s in bacons yard


----------



## kelb

anyone check out the weather? Looks liek we will be inside today


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> We think your the people across the street with the boxer that ####s in bacons yard



I don't have a boxer and my yard is big enough that my doggies have plenty of room to poop in it, as do the other neighbors' dogs.  

You owe me a beer.


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> I don't have a boxer and my yard is big enough that my doggies have plenty of room to poop in it, as do the other neighbors' dogs.
> 
> You owe me a beer.



you got it...


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> anyone check out the weather? Looks liek we will be inside today



There's no way all of us will fit inside.  Stupid weather better hold out.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> On point girl





kelb said:


> anyone check out the weather? Looks liek we will be inside today



Nah we will be fine the outside area is covered isnt it?  I am more concerned what the rain will do to my hair I cant have it all frizzy


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Nah we will be fine the outside area is covered isnt it?  I am more concerned what the rain will do to my hair I cant have it all frizzy



Since your getting all slutted up for tonight.. just tease it and make it big.. no one will ever notice


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Since your getting all slutted up for tonight.. just tease it and make it big.. no one will ever notice


This is not a laughing matter


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> This is not a laughing matter



Who you tellin?! I have natuarally curly hair and I straightened it today... OMG its going to POOF UP! lol Ill have a sweet afro by the time i get to happy hour


----------



## UncleBacon

curly hair is the goods


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> Who you tellin?! I have natuarally curly hair and I straightened it today... OMG its going to POOF UP! lol Ill have a sweet afro by the time i get to happy hour



  I'll keep the brothas from attacking you.


----------



## pixiegirl

I think you girls need this stuff.  Mixed Chicks


----------



## kelb

pixiegirl said:


> I think you girls need this stuff.  Mixed Chicks



DId you see the before and after pic... OMG so funny


----------



## Mojo

pixiegirl said:


> I think you girls need this stuff.  Mixed Chicks



  That looks like some Jerry Curl juice.


----------



## pixiegirl

kelb said:


> DId you see the before and after pic... OMG so funny




And it works on weaves!


----------



## Lugnut

Mojo said:


> That looks like some Jerry Curl juice.



Soul glow!


----------



## kelb

SO mudd is texting me now... saying i only dont like him because of you guys  LOL only if he knew you all tried to warn me and I didnt listen. LMAO

EVERYONE TAKE A BOW


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> SO mudd is texting me now... saying i only dont like him because of you guys  LOL only if he knew you all tried to warn me and I didnt listen. LMAO
> 
> EVERYONE TAKE A BOW



Can I text you


----------



## lovinmaryland

Lugnut said:


> Soul glow!



Let your soul glow...


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> SO mudd is texting me now... saying i only dont like him because of you guys  LOL only if he knew you all tried to warn me and I didnt listen. LMAO
> 
> EVERYONE TAKE A BOW



Umm yeah he is delusional!!!!


----------



## Jameo

kelb said:


> SO mudd is texting me now... saying i only dont like him because of you guys  LOL only if he knew you all tried to warn me and I didnt listen. LMAO
> 
> EVERYONE TAKE A BOW



Ohh, how about a round of applause
Yeah, standing ovation
Oooh ohh yeah, yeah yeah yeah yeah

You look so dumb right now
Standing outside my house
Trying to apologize
You're so ugly when you cry
Please, just cut it out

An' don't tell me you're sorry 'cause you're not
Baby when I know you're only sorry you got caught 

 :killignme


----------



## TheJudge

kelb said:


> SO mudd is texting me now... saying i only dont like him because of you guys  LOL only if he knew you all tried to warn me and I didnt listen. LMAO
> 
> EVERYONE TAKE A BOW



if he spent less money on his cell then he could afford to pay for himself


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> This is not a laughing matter



Who doesn't like the "what the cat drug in" look?  I mean, afterall, it ranks right up there with "rode hard and put away wet."  :shrug:


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Who you tellin?! I have natuarally curly hair and I straightened it today... OMG its going to POOF UP! lol Ill have a sweet afro by the time i get to happy hour



Ugh, I'm in the same boat. F*ck it, I may just go home and go curly for tonight.


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Ugh, I'm in the same boat. F*ck it, I may just go home and go curly for tonight.



I'm thinking the same thing.. lol its so much easier


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> SO mudd is texting me now... saying i only dont like him because of you guys  LOL only if he knew you all tried to warn me and I didnt listen. LMAO
> 
> EVERYONE TAKE A BOW



You gave him your number 



Jameo said:


> Ohh, how about a round of applause
> Yeah, standing ovation
> Oooh ohh yeah, yeah yeah yeah yeah
> 
> You look so dumb right now
> Standing outside my house
> Trying to apologize
> You're so ugly when you cry
> Please, just cut it out
> 
> An' don't tell me you're sorry 'cause you're not
> Baby when I know you're only sorry you got caught
> 
> :killignme


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> I'm thinking the same thing.. lol its so much easier



Got that right. Just don't forget a clip or hair tie for later cuz you and I both know it's gonna make it's way up


----------



## lovinmaryland

whome20603 said:


> Ugh, I'm in the same boat. F*ck it, I may just go home and go curly for tonight.





kelb said:


> I'm thinking the same thing.. lol its so much easier


So it is decided then curly hair and jeans that is how everyone will know we are part of SOMD.com 


Mojo said:


> You gave him your number



I tried to warn her... why do people not listen to me


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> So it is decided then curly hair and jeans that is how everyone will know we are part of SOMD.com
> 
> 
> I tried to warn her... why do people not listen to me



 Yeah..  i know...


----------



## whome20603

lovinmaryland said:


> So it is decided then curly hair and jeans that is how everyone will know we are part of SOMD.com


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> So it is decided then curly hair and jeans that is how everyone will know we are part of SOMD.com
> 
> but I dont have curly hair.. now I have to get a wig..


----------



## Mojo

I'm wearing my Easy E wig tonight


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> You gave him your number



They will have his # blocked when he calls them at 3AM cause he got his hummer stuck in the mud......oh wait...... no more hummer


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> I'm wearing my Easy E wig tonight



And your pimp shoes!!!??


----------



## Mojo

Jameo said:


> They will have his # blocked when he calls them at 3AM cause he got his hummer stuck in the mud......oh wait...... no more hummer



  What does he drive now, a big rig?


----------



## Mojo

Jameo said:


> And your pimp shoes!!!??



Those do look pretty hot with shorts.


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> What does he drive now, a big rig?



A keyed up somethingorother :shrug:


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mojo said:


> I'm wearing my Easy E wig tonight



Cuz the boyz n tha hood are always hard
You come talking that trash we'll pull your card
Knowing nothing in life but to be legit
Don't quote me boy, cuz I ain't saying ####



Jameo said:


> They will have his # blocked when he calls them at 3AM cause he got his hummer stuck in the mud......oh wait...... no more hummer


----------



## Jameo

Mojo said:


> Those do look pretty hot with shorts.



And white knee high socks! :stylin:


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> A keyed up somethingorother :shrug:



an 08 honda civic


----------



## jjsmommy99




----------



## Mojo

thistle said:


> We're going to do this again this Wednesday at the Tides, 5-7.  This isn't a singles mixer or anything like that, just a chance for some young people to get together and make some friends and hang out midweek.



I just wanted to give a   to the man who started this thread.  Good job Thistle, this one is for you


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


>



Mojo update the list jjsmommy said she was coming yesterday


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Mojo update the list jjsmommy said she was coming yesterday



LOL you know damn well shes not coming


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> I just wanted to give a   to the man who started this thread.  Good job Thistle, this one is for you



maybe one wed. we can go to the tides for happy hour. he said only like 3 people show up


----------



## rich70

jjsmommy99 said:


>



 Back at ya!!


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> maybe one wed. we can go to the tides for happy hour. he said only like 3 people show up



I don't think we are professional enough though, that's why he vowed to never return to CIP


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Mojo update the list jjsmommy said she was coming yesterday



It doesn't have the balls to show up, and if it does, it will just sit in the corner watching :stalker:


----------



## jjsmommy99

Mojo said:


> It doesn't have the balls to show up, and if it does, it will just sit in the corner watching :stalker:[/QUOTE
> 
> maybe floyd will show up?


----------



## kelb

jjsmommy99 said:


> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have the balls to show up, and if it does, it will just sit in the corner watching :stalker:[/QUOTE
> 
> maybe floyd will show up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know this floyd you speak of...
Click to expand...


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have the balls to show up, and if it does, it will just sit in the corner watching :stalker:[/QUOTE
> 
> maybe floyd will show up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jjsmommy99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know this floyd you speak of...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fix your quotes
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> Mojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have the balls to show up, and if it does, it will just sit in the corner watching :stalker:[/QUOTE
> 
> maybe floyd will show up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome if you both of you showed up
Click to expand...


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> Fix your quotes



Isn't it just more fun to confuse the blonde?


----------



## jjsmommy99

i hate when they have those big doors open at cip, esp if its rainy and nasty out.  i hate the humidity...btw it was already raining when i drove thru la plata.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Chain729 said:


> Isn't it just more fun to confuse the blonde?


No it surely is not 


jjsmommy99 said:


> i hate when they have those big doors open at cip, esp if its rainy and nasty out.  i hate the humidity...btw it was already raining when i drove thru la plata.



crapity crap crap :


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> No it surely is not
> 
> 
> crapity crap crap :



it will def be raining by tonight...


----------



## kelb

I'm in Laplata right now.. I no see no rain


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> I'm in Laplata right now.. I no see no rain


You should go to Apple Spice Junction for lunch adn think of me while you eat


----------



## jjsmommy99

kelb said:


> I'm in Laplata right now.. I no see no rain



about an hr ago


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> You should go to Apple Spice Junction for lunch adn think of me while you eat



MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm I ate there yesterday!! Italian sandwich


----------



## jjsmommy99

mcdonalds today! yay


----------



## lovinmaryland

jjsmommy99 said:


> mcdonalds today! yay



 that sounds good... nuggets 

I am not sure what I am gonna get yet still to early to tell.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> that sounds good... nuggets
> 
> I am not sure what I am gonna get yet still to early to tell.



IDK what I want today.. ugh.. I hate eating the same thing over and over again... AND trying to eat low carb!


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> IDK what I want today.. ugh.. I hate eating the same thing over and over again... AND trying to eat low carb!



ugh I coudl never do that I have to have bread!!!  I am thinking something from Thompson's seafood corner sounds pretty damn good


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> that sounds good... nuggets
> 
> I am not sure what I am gonna get yet still to early to tell.



nah double cheeseburger and a  (i wish)


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> ugh I coudl never do that I have to have bread!!!  I am thinking something from Thompson's seafood corner sounds pretty damn good



IDK where that is.. is that near me? mmmmmmmmm crabcakes


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> IDK where that is.. is that near me? mmmmmmmmm crabcakes



Its in Mechanicsville across from Berts diner... they have yummy crab cakes!!!


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Its in Mechanicsville across from Berts diner... they have yummy crab cakes!!!



Crap.. Im in Laplata.. anywhere around here have yummy crab cakes?


----------



## angel11284

kelb said:


> Crap.. Im in Laplata.. anywhere around here have yummy crab cakes?



i believe there is a thompsons in laplata near walmart


----------



## warneckutz

kelb said:


> Crap.. Im in Laplata.. anywhere around here have yummy crab cakes?


----------



## lovinmaryland

angel11284 said:


> i believe there is a thompsons in laplata near walmart


I dont really like that one too much!!!  

Kelb try casey jones their's is pertty good too!!


----------



## kelb

warneckutz said:


>



OH your gonna get it tonight!!


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> I dont really like that one too much!!!
> 
> Kelb try casey jones their's is pertty good too!!



OH i like theirs.. but if i eat there I wont have the money to drink tonight (thet are PRICEY).. I have my priorities straight


----------



## Black-Francis

A kelb, pixie and whome sammich would be good right about now!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> A kelb, pixie and whome sammich would be good right about now!



OH GOD! Your not going tonight are you?


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> OH GOD! Your not going tonight are you?



Wow! I feel the love from you!


----------



## Mojo

Black-Francis said:


> A kelb, pixie and whome sammich would be good right about now!



Come on, I'll even save you a seat between War and I


----------



## Chain729

lovinmaryland said:


> No it surely is not



Confused goes well with... the look.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Wow! I feel the love from you!



I'm grumpy today


----------



## jjsmommy99

Mojo said:


> Come on, I'll even save you a seat between War and I



no, he's coming with me tonight!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> A kelb, pixie and whome sammich would be good right about now!





kelb said:


> OH GOD! Your not going tonight are you?


----------



## Mojo

jjsmommy99 said:


> no, he's coming with me tonight!



You guys going to Target to stalk some more people?


----------



## jjsmommy99

Mojo said:


> You guys going to Target to stalk some more people?



yes I will be there in my civic with 450 hp, hoping to beat andy in the 1/8!


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


> You guys going to Target to stalk some more people?



Easy Drew! I'm no car club fayg!


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


>


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


>



 Are you going to CIP tonight?


----------



## jjsmommy99

whome20603 said:


> Are you going to CIP tonight?



electric lizzard


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Are you going to CIP tonight?



Only if you don't bring your boyfriend!


----------



## whome20603

jjsmommy99 said:


> electric lizzard



I've never been to CIP...I had to look it up 

Electric Lizard 
Malibu Coconut Rum, Midori Melon Liqueur, lime juice, Sweet & Sour and Sprite®, garnished with Lizard Lips

Sounds yummy!



Black-Francis said:


> Only if you don't bring your boyfriend!



Well, he's not coming actually.


----------



## Mojo

Black-Francis said:


> Only if you don't bring your boyfriend!



 We finally get to meet tonight.


----------



## jjsmommy99

whome20603 said:


> I've never been to CIP...I had to look it up
> 
> Electric Lizard
> Malibu Coconut Rum, Midori Melon Liqueur, lime juice, Sweet & Sour and Sprite®, garnished with Lizard Lips
> 
> Sounds yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's not coming actually.



they are good.  I love that place.


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I've never been to CIP...I had to look it up
> 
> Electric Lizard
> Malibu Coconut Rum, Midori Melon Liqueur, lime juice, Sweet & Sour and Sprite®, garnished with Lizard Lips
> 
> Sounds yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's not coming actually.



Are you going to wear a short skirt like the "Lotus Skirt"?


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Are you going to wear a short skirt like the "Lotus Skirt"?



perv


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> perv



Because I appreciate a beautiful woman? :shrug:


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Because I appreciate a beautiful woman? :shrug:



And want to see up her skirt


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> And want to see up her skirt



Well, so do you!


----------



## whome20603

Mojo said:


> We finally get to meet tonight.



You're too funny 



jjsmommy99 said:


> they are good.  I love that place.



Well, I did go there once in Vegas but I don't really remember it


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Well, so do you!



SO! I didn't say that I wasnt a perv


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> You're too funny
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I did go there once in Vegas but I don't really remember it



why are your damn pics so small.. If you want us to see what you look like then post them in the room  Otherwise your just a tease!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> SO! I didn't say that I wasnt a perv



Ok, so we are both pervs!   BTW:::Wear your shortest skirt as well!!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Are you going to wear a short skirt like the "Lotus Skirt"?



Sorry, we've already agreed on jeans (with curly hair, right Kelb?) 



kelb said:


> Why are your damn pics so small.. If you want us to see what you look like then post them in the room  Otherwise your just a tease!



 They're up on nightlifeagency.com but I think you have to register to see them. The pics are from Lotus on 9/06.


----------



## jjsmommy99

if I come, can I bring JJ?


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Sorry, we've already agreed on jeans (with curly hair, right Kelb?)
> 
> 
> 
> They're up on nightlifeagency.com but I think you have to register to see them. The pics are from Lotus on 9/06.



Jeans are for fat girls!!! Wear a skirt!


----------



## jjsmommy99

Black-Francis said:


> Jeans are for fat girls!!! Wear a skirt!



haha.....so is....wearing jeans????


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


> We finally get to meet tonight.



whiskey or vodka? no chaser!


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Sorry, we've already agreed on jeans (with curly hair, right Kelb?)
> 
> 
> 
> *They're up on nightlifeagency.com *but I think you have to register to see them. The pics are from Lotus on 9/06.



how do i find you


----------



## Black-Francis

jjsmommy99 said:


> haha.....so is....wearing jeans????



.......so is K**s ?


----------



## jjsmommy99

Black-Francis said:


> .......so is K**s ?



haha


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> .......so is K**s ?



Wucha talkin bout Willice


----------



## jjsmommy99

1 more hour til


----------



## Black-Francis

jjsmommy99 said:


> haha


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Jeans are for fat girls!!! Wear a skirt!



I was actually thinking jean shorts :shrug:



kelb said:


> how do i find you



After you register you should be able to see the pictures. I think I'm in #'s 32-35, something like that. Look for the chick that looks like my av


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Wucha talkin bout Willice



.........


----------



## whome20603

JJ/BF......be nice to Kris


----------



## jjsmommy99

Black-Francis said:


>



YES! My bf let me out of the cage for tonight!  See you all there! I'll be the drunk slut!


----------



## jjsmommy99

whome20603 said:


> JJ/BF......be nice to Kris



mmmkay mom


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I was actually thinking jean shorts :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> After you register you should be able to see the pictures. I think I'm in #'s 32-35, something like that. Look for the chick that looks like my av




Yeah, Daisy Dukes!!!!  


She is the one draped around the chocolate dude!


----------



## migtig

I'm fat and wearing jeans, you got me BF.  But since I'm not out to impress you it shouldn't matter.  :shrug:  I'm going to be comfortable.


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> JJ/BF......be nice to Kris



What :shrug:

K**s...... I was talking about the band Kiss!


----------



## jjsmommy99

Black-Francis said:


> What :shrug:
> 
> K**s...... I was talking about the band Kiss!


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> I was actually thinking jean shorts :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> After you register you should be able to see the pictures. I think *I'm in #'s 32-35, something *like that. Look for the chick that looks like my av



in which event.. there are tons of them

Pm me a link?


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> I'm fat and wearing jeans, you got me BF.  But since I'm not out to impress you it shouldn't matter.  :shrug:  I'm going to be comfortable.



Wear your best jogging suit!

I love when fat chicks wear jogging suits and they obviously don't jog!


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> She is the one draped around the chocolate dude!


Do you ahve a problem w/ her dating black guys?  I know there are some dudes out there that wont touch a chick if she has been w/ a black guy 


migtig said:


> I'm fat and wearing jeans, you got me BF.  But since I'm not out to impress you it shouldn't matter.  :shrug:  I'm going to be comfortable.



You are not fat... not even close!!!!  Good lord if you think you are fat that means I am a huge fat pig inkoink:


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> Do you ahve a problem w/ her dating black guys?  I know there are some dudes out there that wont touch a chick if she has been w/ a black guy
> 
> 
> You are not fat... not even close!!!!  Good lord if you think you are fat that means I am a huge fat pig inkoink:



i like pigs


----------



## whome20603

jjsmommy99 said:


> mmmkay mom



Thanks, now you get a cookie (or maybe you'll settle for a shot with me later) 



kelb said:


> in which event.. there are tons of them
> 
> Pm me a link?



Haha, okay but there's only one event at Lotus (Indulge I think) on 9/06


----------



## jjsmommy99

whome20603 said:


> Thanks, now you get a cookie (or maybe you'll settle for a shot with me later)
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, okay but there's only one event at Lotus (Indulge I think) on 9/06



if you buy it!


----------



## whome20603

migtig said:


> I'm fat and wearing jeans, you got me BF.  But since I'm not out to impress you it shouldn't matter.  :shrug:  I'm going to be comfortable.



Oh please, from what I've read you're nothing but


----------



## migtig

Black-Francis said:


> Wear your best jogging suit!
> 
> I love when fat chicks wear jogging suits and they obviously don't jog!



I don't own a jogging suit cause I don't jog.


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> in which event.. there are tons of them
> 
> Pm me a link?


What do you need to see it for she has posted her tons of pictures of herself in her av... you should know what she looks like by now 


jjsmommy99 said:


> i like pigs


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> Do you ahve a problem w/ her dating black guys?  I know there are some dudes out there that wont touch a chick if she has been w/ a black guy
> :



I am no racist! I don't mind if a cracka girl has been with a brotha!


----------



## warneckutz

See some of you this evening!


----------



## migtig

whome20603 said:


> Oh please, from what I've read you're nothing but



Aww that's nice.  But I am weaing jeans and BF said only fat women wear jeans.  :sad:


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> I am no racist! I don't mind if a cracker girl has been with a brotha!



just a question chill homie!!!  Like I said I some dudes are turned off by that I thought that is what you were implying:shrug:


----------



## migtig

warneckutz said:


> See some of you this evening!



Can you bring me some shimmer gloss?  I wanna sparkle like you.


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> Aww that's nice.  But I am weaing jeans and BF said only fat women wear jeans.  :sad:



If they are jeans, they better be Frankie B's!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

warneckutz said:


> See some of you this evening!



I've seen you every night this week, you shimmer star you!


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> just a question chill homie!!!  Like I said I some dudes are turned off by that I thought that is what you were implying:shrug:



Because I said chocolate? That makes no sense!


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I've seen you every night this week, you shimmer star you!



:jealous:


----------



## migtig

Black-Francis said:


> If they are jeans, they better be Frankie B's!



Sorry I am fat and frugal - old navy clearance rack jeans.  I'm not stylish.    Way to make me feel better BF.  You are a meamie.  :sniffle:


----------



## whome20603

lovinmaryland said:


> What do you need to see it for she has posted her tons of pictures of herself in her av... you should know what she looks like by now



I've only used 2 pics of me as my av, what's wrong with that?



migtig said:


> Aww that's nice.  But I am weaing jeans and BF said only fat women wear jeans.  :sad:



I'm sure he's wrong


----------



## Radiant1

I'll be in the area around 9ish so I might stop in CiP to for a few.


----------



## jjsmommy99

hope you all have dd's tonight...a lot of cops out right now.


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I've only used 2 pics of me as my av, what's wrong with that?
> ]



Actually, you have used 4 different photos of yourself.....Not that I was counting or anything!


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> Sorry I am fat and frugal - old navy clearance rack jeans.  I'm not stylish.    Way to make me feel better BF.  You are a meamie.  :sniffle:


You is beautiful 


whome20603 said:


> I've only used 2 pics of me as my av, what's wrong with that?



Did I say there was a problem w/ that?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Radiant1 said:


> I'll be in the area around 9ish so I might stop in CiP to for a few.


 

Mojo adjust the list 


jjsmommy99 said:


> hope you all have dd's tonight...a lot of cops out right now.


I thought you were gonna be the dd


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> :jealous:



I sniggle every time I see the commercial. I want his autograph.


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


> You guys going to Target to stalk some more people?



I just saw your new av.....


----------



## Black-Francis

lovinmaryland said:


> Did I say there was a problem w/ that?



Haven't even gotten to CIP's and already a cat fight!


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> Mojo adjust the list
> 
> I thought you were gonna be the dd



def not, it's my sis's turn tonight.


----------



## migtig

lovinmaryland said:


> You is beautiful
> 
> 
> Did I say there was a problem w/ that?



:hiccup: :sniffle: :blownose:  Really?  :battingeyelashes:  I think you should :kick: BF.  He's meam to me.


----------



## toppick08

Should I wear shorts or jeans.?.....


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I sniggle every time I see the commercial. I want his autograph.



OK.. please someone give me a link to this commercial!! lol


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> :hiccup: :sniffle: :blownose:  Really?  :battingeyelashes:  I think you should :kick: BF.  He's meam to me.



MeNoMean!


----------



## jjsmommy99

Black-Francis said:


> MeNo*Mean*!



MEAM you big dummy!


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> What do you need to see it for she has posted her tons of pictures of herself in her av... you should know what she looks like by now



LOL they are always to small!!!!! :


----------



## Black-Francis

toppick08 said:


> Should I wear shorts or jeans.?.....



Booty shorts!


----------



## Solja_Boy

Black-Francis said:


> I am no racist! I don't mind if a cracka girl has been with a brotha!



I am.  You know what they say.  If it aint black send it back.


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Boy shorts!



:fixed:


----------



## Black-Francis

Solja_Boy said:


> I am.  You know what they say.  If it aint black send it back.



darker the berry, sweeter the juice!


----------



## toppick08

Black-Francis said:


> Booty shorts!



..got plenty of them..


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> :fixed:



Oh and Toppick, make sure you curl your hair to go along w/ your booty shorts!


----------



## toppick08

Black-Francis said:


> Oh and Toppick, make sure you curl your hair to go along w/ your booty shorts!


----------



## jjsmommy99

Black-Francis said:


> Oh and Toppick, make sure you curl your hair to go along w/ your booty shorts!



yea it's curly hair night apparently, or frizzy hair since it will be raining.


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Actually, you have used 4 different photos of yourself.....Not that I was counting or anything!



Which 4? I thought it was only this one and the one where I was at Boston's. Oh $h!t, I remember. There was the one from my friends wedding and one from Vegas. Dayum, you were counting...



lovinmaryland said:


> Did I say there was a problem w/ that?



No, just the "tons of pictures" thing sounded a little, umm, I dunno...it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Black-Francis

toppick08 said:


>



Break out the curling iron fool!!! Or you can just crimp your extensions!


----------



## toppick08

jjsmommy99 said:


> yea it's curly hair night apparently, or frizzy hair since it will be raining.



I need a haircut, but it ain't gonna' happen today...


----------



## lovinmaryland

Black-Francis said:


> Haven't even gotten to CIP's and already a cat fight!


:shrug:


jjsmommy99 said:


> def not, it's my sis's turn tonight.


I didnt know you had a sister 


migtig said:


> :hiccup: :sniffle: :blownose:  Really?  :battingeyelashes:  I think you should :kick: BF.  He's meam to me.


I will... he doesnt know how sexalicious you really are 



kelb said:


> OK.. please someone give me a link to this commercial!! lol



I havent seen it either but I have heard he looks mavelous!!!


----------



## toppick08

Black-Francis said:


> Break out the curling iron fool!!! Or you can just crimp your extensions!



I'll just use mousse....TYVM...


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Which 4? I thought it was only this one and the one where I was at Boston's. Oh $h!t, I remember. There was the one from my friends wedding and one from Vegas. Dayum, you were counting...
> 
> 
> 
> No, just the "tons of pictures" thing sounded a little, umm, I dunno...it doesn't matter anyway.



RAARRRRRR :catfight:


----------



## jjsmommy99

lovinmaryland said:


> :shrug:
> 
> I didnt know you had a sister
> I will... he doesnt know how sexalicious you really are
> 
> 
> 
> I havent seen it either but I have heard he looks mavelous!!!



oh yes, she's my best friend.


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Dayum, you were counting...



Duh!! of course I was!


----------



## Black-Francis

toppick08 said:


> I'll just use mousse....TYVM...



Good call!!


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> RAARRRRRR :catfight:



Not quite


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Not quite



Maybe you should skip CIP's and we should go get some sushi!


----------



## lovinmaryland

whome20603 said:


> Which 4? I thought it was only this one and the one where I was at Boston's. Oh $h!t, I remember. There was the one from my friends wedding and one from Vegas. Dayum, you were counting...
> 
> 
> 
> No, just the "tons of pictures" thing sounded a little, umm, I dunno...it doesn't matter anyway.



I wasnt going to argue w/ you even though I knew you posted more than just 2... & my point was why did she need to see the pic. of you ... you have one as your av and have posted it several times :shrug:

And if you were going to say my response was biatchy... then you have no clue because that was tame honey


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Maybe you should skip CIP's and we should go get some sushi!



YOU can go get sushi.. shes coming with us!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Maybe you should skip CIP's and we should go get some sushi!



Wow, you really pay attention. I do LOVE the raw fishies but Mojo would kick my @ss if I didn't show up tonight. You gonna join everyone at CIP?


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> I wasnt going to argue w/ you even though I knew you posted more than just 2... & my point was why did she need to see the pic. of you ... you have one as your av and have posted it several times :shrug:
> 
> And if you were going to say my response was biatchy... then you have no clue because that was tame honey



RRAARRRRR


----------



## whome20603

lovinmaryland said:


> I wasnt going to argue w/ you even though I knew you posted more than just 2... & my point was why did she need to see the pic. of you ... you have one as your av and have posted it several times :shrug:
> 
> And if you were going to say my response was biatchy... then you have no clue because that was tame honey



No honey, I was not going to say biatchy


----------



## jjsmommy99

20 more min of work thank god!


----------



## lovinmaryland

whome20603 said:


> No honey, I was not going to say biatchy



Good we wouldnt want to start off on the wrong foot now would we.


----------



## migtig

If I go home, will everybody play nice while I am gone?  I would like for everybody to show up and hold my hand at least once.


----------



## whome20603

jjsmommy99 said:


> 20 more min of work thank god!



Ugh, try 1 hour, 20 minutes and counting...


----------



## whome20603

lovinmaryland said:


> Good we wouldnt want to start off on the wrong foot now would we.



No, we wouldn't.


----------



## toppick08

migtig said:


> If I go home, will everybody play nice while I am gone?  I would like for everybody to show up and *hold my hand at least once.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No problem..
> 
> can we dance ?


----------



## jjsmommy99

whome20603 said:


> Ugh, try 1 hour, 20 minutes and counting...



then a smooth commute home


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> If I go home, will everybody play nice while I am gone?  I would like for everybody to show up and hold my hand at least once.



No fair you are going home :

Ok  will be good 

C ya @ 6:30 go get all sexy for me


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> RRAARRRRR



We should request "catfight" as a new smilie, it's too funny


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> YOU can go get sushi.. shes coming with us!



wow! you have a bit of a mean streak today, grumpy!


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> I wasnt going to argue w/ you even though I knew you posted more than just 2... & my point was why did she need to see the pic. of you ... you have one as your av and have posted it several times :shrug:
> 
> And if you were going to say my response was biatchy... then you have no clue because that was tame honey





whome20603 said:


> We should request "catfight" as a new smilie, it's too funny



Its actually fairy fight but works for both


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> wow! you have a bit of a mean streak today, grumpy!



:


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> YOU can go get sushi.. shes coming with us!


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Wow, you really pay attention. I do LOVE the raw fishies but Mojo would kick my @ss if I didn't show up tonight. You gonna join everyone at CIP?



Of course, I pay attention when someone grabs my attention! Mojo is lame! Kelb is telling me to go get sushi by myself!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Of course, I pay attention when someone grabs my attention! *Mojo is lame*! Kelb is telling me to go get sushi by myself!



Hes my wingman.. be nice


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Of course, I pay attention when someone grabs my attention! Mojo is lame! Kelb is telling me to go get sushi by myself!



Well thank you but I have to disagree with you about Mojo being lame. I mean, he's pretty much famous. As for eating sushi alone, there's nothing wrong with a little alone time BUT if you come to CIP tonight I bet we can get Mojo to give you an autograph


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Hes my wingman.. be nice



You be nice!!


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Well thank you but I have to disagree with you about Mojo being lame. I mean, he's pretty much famous. As for eating sushi alone, there's nothing wrong with a little alone time BUT if you come to CIP tonight I bet we can get Mojo to give you an autograph



Mojo can't even spell autograph!!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Mojo can't even spell autograph!!



Well when your famous like he is you don't really have to


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> Well when your famous like he is you don't really have to



Well, I'd rather have your autograph and phone number!


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


> Well thank you but I have to disagree with you about Mojo being lame. I mean, *he's pretty much famous.* As for eating sushi alone, there's nothing wrong with a little alone time BUT if you come to CIP tonight I bet we can get Mojo to give you an autograph


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Well, I'd rather have your autograph and phone number!



I keep tellin ya, I have a boyfriend...I'm faithful


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


>


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


>


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> I keep tellin ya, I have a boyfriend...I'm faithful



yeah, yeah, yeah.....


----------



## kelb

whome20603 said:


>


----------



## kelb

Ok.. see you guys tonight.. Im outtie


----------



## whome20603

kelb said:


> Ok.. see you guys tonight.. Im outtie


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Ok.. see you guys tonight.. Im outtie



bye kelb, ms. meanie


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


>



I guess it's just you and I in here now, huh? I'll touch yours, if you touch mine!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> I guess it's just you and I in here now, huh? I'll touch yours, if you touch mine!


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


>



Maybe another time!


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> Maybe another time!



Hope to see you at CIP later


----------



## islandgrl

+ 2


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> So it is decided then curly hair and jeans that is how everyone will know we are part of SOMD.com



... My hair doesn't do curly... but apparently I can make it look "Manga" or something... I have no idea what that means, but I know if it rains hard my hair will melt 



lovinmaryland said:


> ugh I coudl never do that I have to have bread!!!  I am thinking something from Thompson's seafood corner sounds pretty damn good



Isn't that the place in Leonardtown?  I had that for lunch.



Black-Francis said:


> .......so is K**s ?


... Truce... in honor of Robert Smith... recall?



jjsmommy99 said:


> haha


:coughLapdogcough:



whome20603 said:


> JJ/BF......be nice to Kris


 Thank you sweetie!


jjsmommy99 said:


> hope you all have dd's tonight...a lot of cops out right now.


I'm always the DD, didn't you know that?


----------



## kelb

kris31280 said:


> ...
> I'm always the DD, didn't you know that?



Sweet can you take me to Calvert?


----------



## kris31280

kelb said:


> Sweet can you take me to Calvert?


As long as there's room in the Lean Mean Green Machine and you don't mind listening to Tokio Hotel or The Cure, there's always room


----------



## lovinmaryland

kris31280 said:


> As long as there's room in the Lean Mean Green Machine and you don't mind listening to Tokio Hotel or The Cure, there's always room



KRIS  what time you gettin there girl...


----------



## StrawberryGal

lovinmaryland said:


> KRIS  what time you gettin there girl...



She said after 9 pm.  I remember reading that somewhere in this thread.

See you later!


----------



## kris31280

lovinmaryland said:


> KRIS  what time you gettin there girl...


Between 9 & 9:30.  I live 10 minutes away... I'm getting ready now... so as soon as baby is down for the count I'll be out


----------



## MissKitty

Black-Francis said:


> A kelb, pixie and whome sammich would be good right about now!



#### off.


----------



## jjsmommy99

MissKitty said:


> #### off.



awww be nice


----------



## Jameo

It was good seeing some new faces out and about night.


----------



## Black-Francis

MissKitty said:


> #### off.



now, now!!! that's not very nice.....


----------



## islandgrl

It was very nice to meet everyone & put some faces with names.  

I really needed a night out  thank you!


----------



## kris31280

islandgrl said:


> It was very nice to meet everyone & put some faces with names.
> 
> I really needed a night out  thank you!


  It was just what the Doctor ordered.  Good times!


----------



## DreamBlaze

islandgrl said:


> It was very nice to meet everyone & put some faces with names.
> 
> I really needed a night out  thank you!



Emphasis on the  LOL


----------



## warneckutz

Good times... good times...


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> Emphasis on the  LOL


How was the non-bike ride


----------



## SoMDGirl42

warneckutz said:


> Good times... good times...



http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/153200-drama-cops-cip-last-night.html


----------



## DreamBlaze

kris31280 said:


> How was the non-bike ride



No bike rides when I'm drinkin, but when I sober up I'll take a ride and let you know.


----------



## warneckutz

SoMDGirl42 said:


> http://forums.somd.com/chit-chat/153200-drama-cops-cip-last-night.html



Hmmm...


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> No bike rides when I'm drinkin, but when I sober up I'll take a ride and let you know.


Thanks for comin' out and for being troopers and coming out to Roses.  It's a dive, but it's always more fun when we show up


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> Roses.



  I loathe that place.


----------



## DreamBlaze

kris31280 said:


> Thanks for comin' out and for being troopers and coming out to Roses.  It's a dive, but it's always more fun when we show up



It was pretty f%^$kin funny.    Paying for their own music...classic


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> I loathe that place.


Well the next time you come out and I'm playing sober cab and you can stay out past 9 pm, you can direct the caravan to whatever destination you choose... although if Mojo is there you might have to wrestle him for destination rights


----------



## DreamBlaze

warneckutz said:


> I loathe that place.



It's comic relief...at least I don't have to pay for my music.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

warneckutz said:


> I loathe that place.



you left without giving me my autograph


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DreamBlaze said:


> It's comic relief...at least I don't have to pay for my music.



It was nice meeting you, even if you did make me  but you're so darn cute I wanted to bring you home and keep you like I would a lost puppy dog.


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It was nice meeting you, even if you did make me  but you're so darn cute I wanted to bring you home and keep you like I would a lost puppy dog.


Well that sounds like a proposition if ever I heard one


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> Well that sounds like a proposition if ever I heard one



 He's all yours. I'm much too old for him. I was referring to the fact that he was cute, like a puppy dog (not a dog in a bad way, but have you ever seen an ugly puppy? Puppies are adorable)


----------



## warneckutz

SoMDGirl42 said:


> you left without giving me my autograph



Don't sweat it... it won't get you much...

I tried to trade my own autograph at Dunkin Donuts for a coffee and they charged me double.


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> He's all yours. I'm much too old for him. I was referring to the fact that he was cute, like a puppy dog (not a dog in a bad way, but have you ever seen an ugly puppy? Puppies are adorable)


All mine?  He's not the one I had my eye on last night


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> All mine?  He's not the one I had my eye on last night



I figured you could handle both. 

We need a :loveconnection: smilie.


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I figured you could handle both.
> 
> We need a :loveconnection: smilie.


  Don't go counting chickens before they hatch.  Don't go slingin' words like :loveconnection: around...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kris31280 said:


> Don't go counting chickens before they hatch.  Don't go slingin' words like :loveconnection: around...



Wasn't just you I was referring to


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> Don't go counting chickens before they hatch.  Don't go slingin' words like :loveconnection: around...



:lugnut???:


----------



## SoMDGirl42

warneckutz said:


> :lugnut???:



Will you stop already? We all know you have the hots for Lugnut already and mojo and Misskitty and Mainman, and, and, and the list could go on and on.


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> :lugnut???:


... Negatory.


----------



## warneckutz

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Will you stop already? We all know you have the hots for Lugnut already and mojo and Misskitty and Mainman, and, and, and the list could go on and on.



 Don't air my dirty laundry!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

warneckutz said:


> Don't air my dirty laundry!



but those thongs are so  on you.


----------



## kris31280

SoMDGirl42 said:


> but those thongs are so  on you.


He is a very pretty boy...


----------



## migtig

kris31280 said:


> All mine?  He's not the one I had my eye on last night


Speaking of which, did the baby face make it home alive?


----------



## kris31280

migtig said:


> Speaking of which, did the baby face make it home alive?


  He did, and I've got the text message to prove it.


----------



## migtig

kris31280 said:


> He did, and I've got the text message to prove it.



TYVM


----------



## kris31280

migtig said:


> TYVM


  No... thank YOU very much


----------



## migtig

BTW, it was fantastic to meet all of you.  Island Girl, I  you.    It was so nice to meet someone so fun and fantastic and shorter than me!!!  Hope your hubby let's you come out with us again.  If anything he can sit and "talk" with the giant while we


----------



## warneckutz

So, what do you all think (that attended)...

Do you think there will be a little less hostility on here now that we've all had a bit of a run-in with each other?  (Obviously this is only directed to a few peeps)...

I thought it all went extremely well and everyone seemed to have a good time...


----------



## warneckutz

migtig said:


> BTW, it was fantastic to meet all of you.  Island Girl, I  you.    It was so nice to meet someone so fun and fantastic and shorter than me!!!  Hope your hubby let's you come out with us again.  If anything he can sit and "talk" with the giant while we



I loved the comment someone threw out at me - "You're not as big as I thought you'd be."


----------



## migtig

warneckutz said:


> So, what do you all think (that attended)...
> 
> Do you think there will be a little less hostility on here now that we've all had a bit of a run-in with each other?  (Obviously this is only directed to a few peeps)...
> 
> I thought it all went extremely well and everyone seemed to have a good time...



It's cause you are so pretty that nobody could ever be mean to you.    BTW, did you find me some shimmery stuff for my boobies?


----------



## migtig

warneckutz said:


> I loved the comment someone threw out at me - "You're not as big as I thought you'd be."



Awwww.    They didn't see you at competition time.  Besides, they were just jealous of all that definition you have.  Every muscle is perfection...well at least the ones I've seen...


----------



## warneckutz

migtig said:


> It's cause you are so pretty that nobody could ever be mean to you.    BTW, did you find me some shimmery stuff for my boobies?



The shimmer is gone, kiddo.  I think I've peaked.  The shimmer is beginning to dim.


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> So, what do you all think (that attended)...
> 
> Do you think there will be a little less hostility on here now that we've all had a bit of a run-in with each other?  (Obviously this is only directed to a few peeps)...
> 
> I thought it all went extremely well and everyone seemed to have a good time...


I think there will be some of those who attended last night who will become more venomous... but on the whole I think we may have more kumbaya moments around here now.


----------



## migtig

warneckutz said:


> The shimmer is gone, kiddo.  I think I've peaked.  The shimmer is beginning to dim.



 Never!  And don't let Nacho hear you talking like that!


----------



## kris31280

warneckutz said:


> The shimmer is gone, kiddo.  I think I've peaked.  The shimmer is beginning to dim.


I may not have seen you in your "peak" and glory... but you still looked more fit than anyone else in the bar last night... so I don't think your star is fading at all.


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> I think there will be some of those who attended last night who will become more venomous...



I hope not, when you meet face-to-face I think that *usually* takes away a lot of the BS on here... then again, I've seen a few instances were people still go after each other...


----------



## warneckutz

kris31280 said:


> I may not have seen you in your "peak" and glory... but you still looked more fit than anyone else in the bar last night... so I don't think your star is fading at all.



  Thanks!

It's just catching up with me... my lower back has been bugging me for over 3 weeks now and it never bugs me that long... I may change my mind, who the heck knows!?


----------



## DreamBlaze

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It was nice meeting you, even if you did make me  but you're so darn cute I wanted to bring you home and keep you like I would a lost puppy dog.



What...crying....what I do?
were you wearing beer goggles?  lol Thanks, I have never been called a dog in such a polite way


----------



## jjsmommy99

DreamBlaze said:


> What...crying....what I do?
> were you wearing beer goggles?  lol Thanks, I have never been called a dog in such a polite way


----------



## DreamBlaze

warneckutz said:


> So, what do you all think (that attended)...
> 
> Do you think there will be a little less hostility on here now that we've all had a bit of a run-in with each other?  (Obviously this is only directed to a few peeps)...
> 
> I thought it all went extremely well and everyone seemed to have a good time...



I had a blast.  Talking about Moto's with Lugnuts, Chatting it up with dolph lundgren, Giving Croyal and Kelb Sheeittt,  and watching the ahem performer(s) at roses.  I think i will still be a little hostile  It keeps things interesting


----------



## kris31280

jjsmommy99 said:


>


Are you the  or the  this morning?


----------



## warneckutz

DreamBlaze said:


> I had a blast.  Talking about Moto's with Lugnuts, Chatting it up with dolph lundgren, Giving Croyal and Kelb Sheeittt,  and watching the ahem performer(s) at roses.  I think i will still be a little hostile  It keeps things interesting



The Russian from Rocky IV!


----------



## DreamBlaze

jjsmommy99 said:


>



Was I seeing double last night?


----------



## jjsmommy99

kris31280 said:


> Are you the  or the  this morning?



well I am a lil hungover so I'm off my game today


----------



## jjsmommy99

DreamBlaze said:


> Was I seeing double last night?



no, you were drunk


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> Was I seeing double last night?


  in my opinion... One side of jjsmommy is way hotter than the other side...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DreamBlaze said:


> What...crying....what I do?
> were you wearing beer goggles?  lol Thanks, I have never been called a dog in such a polite way



What can I say, I'm a polite kinda girl. and for your information, I wasn't calling you a dog in a bad way, I was calling you a puppy in a good way. It was a compliment. 

and I wasn't drinking, no beer goggles here


----------



## pixiegirl

I don't know what the hell some of you were doing up so early.


----------



## kris31280

pixiegirl said:


> I don't know what the hell some of you were doing up so early.


Two words: Baby Boy


----------



## SoMDGirl42

pixiegirl said:


> I don't know what the hell some of you were doing up so early.



I've been up since 4:45. My day is 3/4 over all ready.


----------



## 4d2008

warneckutz said:


> I loved the comment someone threw out at me - "You're not as big as I thought you'd be."



LMAO, War, I was only messing with you dont take it personally. My rule of thumb is always pick on the biggest fker in the place and 99% of the time they are the coolest person around...


----------



## DreamBlaze

4d2008 said:


> LMAO, War, I was only messing with you dont take it personally. My rule of thumb is always pick on the biggest fker in the place and 99% of the time they are the coolest person around...



I thought it was find the biggest guy in the place then punch him in the face but then again he was the dirty Russian in Rocky...it might be lights out


----------



## ylexot

4d2008 said:


> LMAO, War, I was only messing with you dont take it personally. My rule of thumb is always pick on the biggest fker in the place and 99% of the time they are the coolest person around...



...and the other 1% beat the crap out of you


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DreamBlaze said:


> I thought it was find the biggest guy in the place then punch him in the face but then again he was the dirty Russian in Rocky...it might be lights out





ylexot said:


> ...and the other 1% beat the crap out of you



War is too pretty to punch.


----------



## DreamBlaze

SoMDGirl42 said:


> War is too pretty to punch.



"too pretty to punch"  should go just above his avitar


----------



## StrawberryGal

4d2008 said:


> LMAO, War, I was only messing with you dont take it personally. My rule of thumb is always pick on the biggest fker in the place and 99% of the time they are the coolest person around...



There you are!  It was nice meeting you last night!


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> War is too pretty to punch.



 

Seriously, can you imagine what would have happened to some guy who even tried to muss up War's hair?  That guy would have been beat down by a hundred women in high heels and swinging handbags.


----------



## ylexot

migtig said:


> Seriously, can you imagine what would have happened to some guy who even tried to muss up War's hair?  That guy would have been beat down by a hundred women in high heels and swinging handbags.


----------



## 4d2008

ylexot said:


> ...and the other 1% beat the crap out of you



no the 1% walk away butt hurt...


----------



## ylexot

4d2008 said:


> no the 1% walk away butt hurt...



You rape them?


----------



## DreamBlaze

ylexot said:


> You rape them?


----------



## 4d2008

ylexot said:


> You rape them?



LMAO! guess I could have choose a different statement then butt hurt.


----------



## DreamBlaze

4d2008 said:


> LMAO! guess I could have choose a different statement then butt hurt.



Probably wise


----------



## migtig

ylexot said:


> You rape them?



  That's Anna Nicole's job, not his.


----------



## DreamBlaze

Anyone going to Memories?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DreamBlaze said:


> Anyone going to Memories?



I'm sure Kelb will be there


----------



## DreamBlaze

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'm sure Kelb will be there



working though


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DreamBlaze said:


> working though



Maybe we'll have her work you over!


----------



## DreamBlaze

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Maybe we'll have her work you over!



maybe, as long as she's gentle


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> maybe, as long as she's gentle


She's no Anna Nicole, so you should be ok


----------



## kelb

kris31280 said:


> She's no Anna Nicole, so you should be ok



LOL  I know I'm no anna for sure!!!!


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> LOL  I know I'm no anna for sure!!!!



You're a cutie.....and I feel so old..


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> You're a cutie.....and I feel so old..



LOL your not old!!! But apparantly you are lost.. or something was lost...


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> LOL your not old!!! But apparantly you are lost.. or something was lost...



..found it.....


----------



## kelb

toppick08 said:


> ..found it.....



HAHAH Now I wish I stayed longer...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

toppick08 said:


> ..found it.....



 Priceless


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


>







warneckutz said:


> I loved the comment someone threw out at me - "You're not as big as I thought you'd be."



If someone would have said that about you in front of me, I would have given him an open handed slap to the face with a handful of baby powder 



migtig said:


> Seriously, can you imagine what would have happened to some guy who even tried to muss up War's hair?  That guy would have been beat down by a hundred women in high heels and swinging handbags.


----------



## kelb

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Maybe we'll have her work you over!



Maybe I'm feeling GOOD today and I'll work over everyone that comes


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> Maybe I'm feeling GOOD today and I'll work over everyone that comes



Thanks for the picture


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mojo said:


> Thanks for the picture



so mo, how'd you spend your evening?


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


> Maybe I'm feeling GOOD today and I'll work over everyone that comes


----------



## StrawberryGal

SoMDGirl42 said:


> so mo, how'd you spend your evening?



MissKitty kidnapped me last night, wrapped me up as a present, and dropped me off at Mojo's house.  Mojo and I had some actions all night long! 








BTW, MissKitty - thanks for the best night ever!  You made Mojo's night!


----------



## DreamBlaze

StrawberryGal said:


> MissKitty kidnapped me last night, wrapped me up as a present, and dropped me off at Mojo's house.  Mojo and I had some actions all night long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, MissKitty - thanks for the best night ever!  You made Mojo's night!



Presents, like white elephant gifts?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

StrawberryGal said:


> MissKitty kidnapped me last night, wrapped me up as a present, and dropped me off at Mojo's house.  Mojo and I had some actions all night long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, MissKitty - thanks for the best night ever!  You made Mojo's night!



You go girl!


----------



## StrawberryGal

DreamBlaze said:


> Presents, like white elephant gifts?



No, like a stripper jumping out of the cake, but only that I jumped out of the box naked as Mojo unwrapped his present.


----------



## DreamBlaze

StrawberryGal said:


> No, like a stripper jumping out of the cake, but only that I jumped out of the box as Mojo unwrapped his present.



flashback to the movie "Under Siege"


----------



## StrawberryGal

SoMDGirl42 said:


> You go girl!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

StrawberryGal said:


> No, like a stripper jumping out of the cake, but only that I jumped out of the box naked as Mojo unwrapped his present.



We wrapped her up in saran wrap, but her in a box and told mojo she was dessert.


----------



## Jameo

DreamBlaze said:


> Presents, like links to old pictures??



:fixed:


----------



## StrawberryGal

SoMDGirl42 said:


> We wrapped her up in saran wrap, but her in a box and told mojo she was dessert.



Yeah, Mojo torn off the saran wrap with his teeth so fast!


----------



## DreamBlaze

Jameo said:


> :fixed:



when did I say that?


----------



## Black-Francis

StrawberryGal said:


> Yeah, Mojo torn off the saran wrap with his teeth so fast!



You could use the saran wrap as dental dam as well!!


----------



## Jameo

DreamBlaze said:


> when did I say that?



After you said something about warnutz having a cute ass.


----------



## islandgrl

DreamBlaze said:


> when did I say that?




You didn't that why it's :fixed: !


----------



## Jameo

islandgrl said:


> You didn't that why it's :fixed: !



No, he did say something about old aviation pictures from the 40's


----------



## DreamBlaze

Jameo said:


> No, he did say something about old aviation pictures from the 40's



I am working on it.  Something is wrong with the scanner driver.  I'll send you a PM with a link to pictures and let you know when I upload them.


----------



## islandgrl

Jameo said:


> No, he did say something about old aviation pictures from the 40's



I do remember that conversation last night! I just meant that he didn't actually say it in this thread.


----------



## DreamBlaze

islandgrl said:


> I do remember that conversation last night! I just meant that he didn't actually say it in this thread.



tards and forumites,

Islandgirl and I are going up to Memories tonight,  we'll probably leave between 6-6:30.  Who's comming with?


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> tards and forumites,
> 
> Islandgirl and I are going up to Memories tonight,  we'll probably leave between 6-6:30.  Who's comming with?




What's Memories?


----------



## migtig

DreamBlaze said:


> tards and forumites,
> 
> Islandgirl and I are going up to Memories tonight,  we'll probably leave between 6-6:30.  Who's comming with?



You dd?  Honestly that's just too far for us tonight.  But thanks.


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> You dd?  Honestly that's just too far for *us* tonight.  But thanks.



What, do you speak for everyone, Queen Tard?


----------



## DreamBlaze

moviegirl1980 said:


> What's Memories?



A bar/niteclub in Waldorf on old Washington Rd.  There will be a local band tonight, rock cover band


----------



## DreamBlaze

migtig said:


> You dd?  Honestly that's just too far for us tonight.  But thanks.



we'll draw straws


----------



## kelb

nsalive.com


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> we'll draw straws



Cool, I live like right near Old Washington Rd and I have never heard of that place.  Why am I always that last to know about everything?


----------



## migtig

Black-Francis said:


> What, do you speak for everyone, Queen Tard?



I am not the Queen Tard.  That's Mojo.  

I'm speaking for myself and the giant, and if you had socialized with us, you wouldn't be so clueless.


----------



## Black-Francis

moviegirl1980 said:


> What's Memories?



Another "dive" bar in Waldorf!


----------



## DreamBlaze

moviegirl1980 said:


> Cool, I live like right near Old Washington Rd and I have never heard of that place.  Why am I always that last to know about everything?



Your actually one of the first this time!


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> I am not the Queen Tard.  That's Mojo.
> 
> I'm speaking for myself and the giant, and if you had socialized with us, you wouldn't be so clueless.



Damn, your pants too tight, honey?


----------



## DreamBlaze

Black-Francis said:


> Another "dive" bar in Waldorf!



You swimming?


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> Another "dive" bar in Waldorf!



 You are not welcome anyways


----------



## moviegirl1980

kelb said:


> nsalive.com



They sound pretty good.


----------



## migtig

Black-Francis said:


> Damn, your pants too tight, honey?



No, honey, that would be your underwear that's wedge so far up your arse that you can't see straight.  It's going to take a back-hoe to get them suckers out.  

No wonder you are so miserable.


----------



## kelb

moviegirl1980 said:


> They sound pretty good.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> You are not welcome anyways



How did we get so far apart?


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


>



drink hookups for me


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> No, honey, that would be your underwear that's wedge so far up your arse that you can't see straight.  It's going to take a back-hoe to get them suckers out.
> 
> No wonder you are so miserable.



I'm not miserable and I don't wear underwear!


----------



## DreamBlaze

moviegirl1980 said:


> They sound pretty good.



You going?


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> You going?



Um...I don't know. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting any of you yet.


----------



## Black-Francis

DreamBlaze said:


> drink hookups for me



Watch out! The Great Mills redneck is venturing to Ghetto Waldorf!!


----------



## migtig

Black-Francis said:


> I'm not miserable and I don't wear underwear!



Yes you are and then I'd like to know what's stuck up there then?  Maybe you should wear underwear, it may help to alleviate your odor problem a little bit, not to mention that chaffing problem.


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> Yes you are and then I'd like to know what's stuck up there then?  Maybe you should wear underwear, it may help to alleviate your odor problem a little bit, not to mention that chaffing problem.



You FAIL......again.


----------



## migtig

moviegirl1980 said:


> Um...I don't know. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting any of you yet.



He's a good enough guy (cutie too), and Island girl's fantastic, and Kelb is a doll.


----------



## DreamBlaze

Black-Francis said:


> Watch out! The Great Mills redneck is venturing to Ghetto Waldorf!!



Red-neck?  well maybe a little, but I am from Chicago.


----------



## Black-Francis

DreamBlaze said:


> Red-neck?  well maybe a little, but I am from Chicago.



hmmmm.....a windy city redneck......interesting!


----------



## DreamBlaze

Black-Francis said:


> hmmmm.....a windy city redneck......interesting!



I'll have to use that sometime...well done


----------



## migtig

Black-Francis said:


> You FAIL......again.


 Fail at what? I didn't realize I had entered a contest.  But I will tell you what you FAIL at, is you fail to see, is that everybody who has been exposed to your drivel, realizes you are a pathetic miserable person.  Kind of like dog poo on a shoe.


----------



## moviegirl1980

Black-Francis said:


> Watch out! The Great Mills redneck is venturing to Ghetto Waldorf!!



Ok if I did live in Great MIlls and now live in Waldorf....am I a redneck or ghetto?


----------



## DreamBlaze

moviegirl1980 said:


> Um...I don't know. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting any of you yet.



All the more reason to come out!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

any know what happen to jaybeeztoo


----------



## DreamBlaze

migtig said:


> He's a good enough guy (cutie too), and Island girl's fantastic, and Kelb is a doll.


----------



## islandgrl

Black-Francis said:


> Watch out! The Great Mills redneck is venturing to Ghetto Waldorf!!


 I think you have the wrong impression of Dream.


----------



## migtig

jaybeeztoo said:


> any know what happen to jaybeeztoo



She's posting?    Is this a trick question?


----------



## DreamBlaze

jaybeeztoo said:


> any know what happen to jaybeeztoo



is this a rhetorical question?


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> All the more reason to come out!



Maybe I will, although then I fail at my goal for today which was to chill out in my pjs all day and never leave the house.  But I guess I can live with that.


----------



## DreamBlaze

islandgrl said:


> I think you have the wrong impression of Dream.



well, I am a little redneck...a little bit country....and a lot of rock and roll.


----------



## kelb

migtig said:


> He's a good enough guy (cutie too), and Island girl's fantastic, and Kelb is a doll.



 You too!!!


----------



## moviegirl1980

jaybeeztoo said:


> any know what happen to jaybeeztoo



Yes I think her personality split, and one part is searching for the other.  We will let her know you are lookign for her.


----------



## islandgrl

jaybeeztoo said:


> any know what happen to jaybeeztoo



:shrug: Last I heard she was crawling across a stage!


----------



## DreamBlaze

moviegirl1980 said:


> Maybe I will, although then I fail at my goal for today which was to chill out in my pjs all day and never leave the house.  But I guess I can live with that.



bring the PJ's, we'll show up and ask where the pajama party is...


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> Fail at what? I didn't realize I had entered a contest.  But I will tell you what you FAIL at, is you fail to see, is that everybody who has been exposed to your drivel, realizes you are a pathetic miserable person.  Kind of like dog poo on a shoe.



cool


----------



## islandgrl

DreamBlaze said:


> bring the PJ's, we'll show up and ask where the pajama party is...



If we're going in pj's then I don't have to decide what to wear


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> bring the PJ's, we'll show up and ask where the pajama party is...



What time is this thing happening....And what part of Old Wash road?  I know where Babes is and where Walmart is.....


----------



## Black-Francis

moviegirl1980 said:


> Ok if I did live in Great MIlls and now live in Waldorf....am I a redneck or ghetto?



GhettoNeck


----------



## amotley

Black-Francis said:


> GhettoNeck


----------



## moviegirl1980

islandgrl said:


> If we're going in pj's then I don't have to decide what to wear



Well if you arent going in PJ what are you going to wear.......


----------



## DreamBlaze

moviegirl1980 said:


> What time is this thing happening....And what part of Old Wash road?  I know where Babes is and where Walmart is.....



Kelb said she will be here at 6 ish, Island girl and I are leaving from Great mills a little after 6, and kelb has a friend comming around 7.

I am sure kelb has already responded with directions


----------



## moviegirl1980

Black-Francis said:


> GhettoNeck



Hmmm thats a new one.....ghetto neck...ok I'll own that.  Although you can take the girl out of the country but you cant take all the country out of the girl...I was raised in Ltown.


----------



## DreamBlaze

moviegirl1980 said:


> Well if you arent going in PJ what are you going to wear.......



wear naked








really, just jeans and a T shirt, I am not sure how fancy it is.  I have not been there.


----------



## islandgrl

moviegirl1980 said:


> Well if you arent going in PJ what are you going to wear.......



I don't know yet I have to go check my closet...


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> Fail at what? I didn't realize I had entered a contest.  But I will tell you what you FAIL at, is you fail to see, is that everybody who has been exposed to your drivel, realizes you are a pathetic miserable person.  Kind of like dog poo on a shoe.



Anyone in their late twenties/thirties that go around proclaiming they are part of a "tard gang" sounds like the pathetic, miserable one to me, sweetie!!


----------



## DreamBlaze

Memories:

2360 Old Washington Rd


----------



## Black-Francis

DreamBlaze said:


> wear naked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really, just jeans and a T shirt, I am not sure how fancy it is.  I have not been there.



Believe me....nothing fancy about it!!! You'll fit right in!


----------



## DreamBlaze

Black-Francis said:


> Believe me....nothing fancy about it!!! You'll fit right in!



 +1 for the windy city redneck


----------



## migtig

Black-Francis said:


> Anyone in their late twenties/thirties that go around proclaiming they are part of a "tard gang" sounds like the pathetic, miserable one to me, sweetie!!



Awww you called me sweetie.  But I'm not your sweetie.  I consider being a Tard a rather unique honor, which I know you don't understand, and doubt you ever will because you have to have the ability to laugh at yourself.  Here's the thing, Tard or not, I don't spy on people I actually hang out with friends and make new ones.  I don't intentionally spew nasty things on the internet to people because I'm a decent human being.  I also don't pretend to be someone I'm not.  :shrug:  Anyway you slice it, you are a sad excuse for a human being.  Your posts scream "don't like me because I don't like myself".  

Me? I'm happy with who I am.


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> Awww you called me sweetie.  But I'm not your sweetie.  I consider being a Tard a rather unique honor, which I know you don't understand, and doubt you ever will because you have to have the ability to laugh at yourself.  Here's the thing, Tard or not, I don't spy on people I actually hang out with friends and make new ones.  I don't intentionally spew nasty things on the internet to people because I'm a decent human being.  I also don't pretend to be someone I'm not.  :shrug:  Anyway you slice it, you are a sad excuse for a human being.  Your posts scream "don't like me because I don't like myself".
> 
> Me? I'm happy with who I am.



Thanks Dr. Phil!!! I will work on myself! 

You would think being a tard is a "unique honor".... You put the re in tard!!!!


----------



## kelb

DreamBlaze said:


> Kelb said she will be here at 6 ish, Island girl and I are leaving from Great mills a little after 6, and kelb has a friend comming around 7.
> 
> I am sure kelb has already responded with directions



No i wont be there till 8ish and my friend wont be there unitl 9ish.


----------



## moviegirl1980

Ok today is my first day responding, and some of you are cracking me up.  You all seem like a good group of people!


----------



## Black-Francis

moviegirl1980 said:


> Ok today is my first day responding, and some of you are cracking me up.  You all seem like a good group of people!


----------



## kelb

moviegirl1980 said:


> Ok today is my first day responding, and some of you are cracking me up.  You all seem like a good group of people!



Thanks 


If you happen to come Ill be behind the bar


----------



## toppick08

migtig said:


> Awww you called me sweetie.  But I'm not your sweetie.  I consider being a Tard a rather unique honor, which I know you don't understand, and doubt you ever will because you have to have the ability to laugh at yourself.  Here's the thing, Tard or not, I don't spy on people I actually hang out with friends and make new ones.  I don't intentionally spew nasty things on the internet to people because I'm a decent human being.  I also don't pretend to be someone I'm not.  :shrug:  Anyway you slice it, you are a sad excuse for a human being.  Your posts scream "don't like me because I don't like myself".
> 
> Me? I'm happy with who I am.



You're a sweetie pie...


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


>



Shes not talking about you! I didnt hear her say anything about meanies


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


> No i wont be there till 8ish and my friend wont be there unitl 9ish.



skeeeertt, Ok so add a couple hours to that....say leaving here at 7:45 ish getting there around 8:30 ish


----------



## DreamBlaze

toppick08 said:


> You're a sweetie pie...


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Shes not talking about you! I didnt hear her say anything about meanies



That's it!!!  We are breaking up!!


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> That's it!!!  We are breaking up!!


----------



## moviegirl1980

kelb said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> If you happen to come Ill be behind the bar



Ok, can you give me a landmark reference of where it is?


----------



## Black-Francis

moviegirl1980 said:


> Ok, can you give me a landmark reference of where it is?



It's between the liquor store where you can buy crack and the train tracks where all the homeless live......got it?


----------



## moviegirl1980

Black-Francis said:


> It's between the liquor store where you can buy crack and the train tracks where all the homeless live......got it?



hmm let me think.... thought that was on rt5....not Old Wash  maybe ill just go look for it....


----------



## Black-Francis

moviegirl1980 said:


> hmm let me think.... thought that was on rt5....not Old Wash  maybe ill just go look for it....



If you are heading North on Old Wash. Rd., it is on the right just after you pass WallyMart....


----------



## moviegirl1980

Black-Francis said:


> If you are heading North on Old Wash. Rd., it is on the right just after you pass WallyMart....



ahhh now that's what I'm talking about!  My kinda of directions!


----------



## Black-Francis

moviegirl1980 said:


> ahhh now that's what I'm talking about!  My kinda of directions!



Your welcome!!  

Oh....are you hot?


----------



## moviegirl1980

Black-Francis said:


> Your welcome!!
> 
> Oh....are you hot?



Nope...but thanks for the directions


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> It's between the liquor store where you can buy crack and the train tracks where all the homeless live......got it?



I thought thats where you lived....


----------



## moviegirl1980

kelb said:


> I thought thats where you lived....



lol


----------



## Black-Francis

moviegirl1980 said:


> Nope...but thanks for the directions



hey!!!!


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> I thought thats where you lived....



I wish I lived in your pants!!!


----------



## moviegirl1980

Black-Francis said:


> hey!!!!



What....ask a rude question...get a rude answer.....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

This is harleyrider jaybeeztoo is missing yes for real  if any one can help please call  me 240-431-9702


----------



## Black-Francis

moviegirl1980 said:


> What....ask a rude question...get a rude answer.....



Asking if you were hot is rude? :shrug:

Now if I asked:::: Are you a pig? ......That would be rude!


----------



## Black-Francis

jaybeeztoo said:


> This is harleyrider jaybeeztoo is missing yes for real  if any one can help please call  me 240-431-9702



Why are you posting under her account and not yours?


----------



## DreamBlaze

jaybeeztoo said:


> This is harleyrider jaybeeztoo is missing yes for real  if any one can help please call  me 240-431-9702



When was the last time someone saw her?


----------



## Black-Francis

DreamBlaze said:


> When was the last time someone saw her?



Probably on the stage at Rose's, right? Maybe she turned into a Vampire Stripper from Hell.....


----------



## Black-Francis

jaybeeztoo said:


> This is harleyrider jaybeeztoo is missing yes for real  if any one can help please call  me 240-431-9702



She was just posting today at noon....How is she missing?  Something smells fishy and for once it is not MigTig!


----------



## MJ

Black-Francis said:


> She was just posting today at noon....How is she missing? Something smells fishy and for once it is not MigTig!


 
Call the number and see who answers.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MJ said:


> Call the number and see who answers.



im posting under her account, lat time anyone saw her was around 12.

once again this isnt a joke


----------



## Black-Francis

MJ said:


> Call the number and see who answers.



Why don't you??

I have watched enough of real crime stories and if she is missing the story might go a little like this::: (all hypothetical of course)

JayBeez got all twisted last night and did not get home until 5 am...
She was posting until close to 1 pm this afternoon....
Harleyrider read about last night and got pi$$ed....
He then posts under her account claiming she is missing 5 hours after she was posting????

You do the math!


----------



## vanbells

moviegirl1980 said:


> What....ask a rude question...get a rude answer.....



pick me up.


----------



## DreamBlaze

jaybeeztoo said:


> im posting under her account, lat time anyone saw her was around 12.
> 
> once again this isnt a joke



It sounds like you aren't getting much help on here, I just met her last night and she hasn't been posting for a while.

Good luck with finding her.  Keep us posted.  Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## MJ

Black-Francis said:


> Why don't you??
> 
> I have watched enough of real crime stories and if she is missing the story might go a little like this::: (all hypothetical of course)
> 
> JayBeez got all twisted last night and did not get home until 5 am...
> She was posting until close to 1 pm this afternoon....
> Harleyrider read about last night and got pi$$ed....
> He then posts under her account claiming she is missing 5 hours after she was posting????
> 
> You do the math!


 
Brilliant


----------



## moviegirl1980

vanbells said:


> pick me up.



Maybe i will


----------



## Black-Francis

MJ said:


> Brilliant


----------



## moviegirl1980

vanbells said:


> pick me up.



or maybe not....why do i always have to pick you up!  lol


----------



## vanbells

moviegirl1980 said:


> or maybe not....why do i always have to pick you up!  lol


----------



## Pandora

jaybeeztoo said:


> This is harleyrider jaybeeztoo is missing yes for real  if any one can help please call  me 240-431-9702



Harley?  Why would you be concerned?   

Has she been drinking? Have you checked her parent's house?

Is she driving?  What is she driving?  Do you have any clue where she may have gone?


----------



## Black-Francis

Pandora said:


> Harley?  Why would you be concerned?
> 
> Has she been drinking? Have you checked her parent's house?
> 
> Is she driving?  What is she driving?  Do you have any clue where she may have gone?



That's what I'm saying......Something is not right with this story!


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> Why don't you??
> 
> I have watched enough of real crime stories and if she is missing the story might go a little like this::: (all hypothetical of course)
> 
> JayBeez got all twisted last night and did not get home until 5 am...
> She was posting until close to 1 pm this afternoon....
> Harleyrider read about last night and got pi$$ed....
> He then posts under her account claiming she is missing 5 hours after she was posting????
> 
> You do the math!


... Harley was there, jackass.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> ... Harley was there, jackass.



I was just telling a story moo-cow! I said it was hypothetical!!!! It was a bit weird he was so concerned and she was only missing for 5 hours.... Has anybody heard from her?


----------



## harleyrider

hey yo , blackie  got something to say.


----------



## Black-Francis

harleyrider said:


> hey yo , blackie  got something to say.



Yes I do......Did you find your girl?


----------



## harleyrider

Black-Francis said:


> Why are you posting under her account and not yours?



does realy matter where  I post


----------



## harleyrider

Black-Francis said:


> Yes I do......Did you find your girl?



found her , now i need to figure some other things,


----------



## Black-Francis

harleyrider said:


> found her , now i need to figure some other things,



good!!!  go figure then....


----------



## harleyrider

Black-Francis said:


> good!!!  go figure then....


----------



## Black-Francis

harleyrider said:


> does realy matter where  I post



It's not a matter of where you posted, it was a matter of you posting under her account, freak!


----------



## harleyrider

Black-Francis said:


> It's not a matter of where you posted, it was a matter of you posting under her account, freak!



freak lick my azz.. thats a freak now if you want to start #### then start it..


----------



## Black-Francis

harleyrider said:


> freak lick my azz.. thats a freak now if you want to start #### then start it..



Have a great night...............































by yourself!


----------



## harleyrider

Black-Francis said:


> Have a great night...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by yourself!



yeah ok...


----------



## toppick08

harleyrider said:


> hey yo , blackie  got something to say.



Glad you found J........btw, I am innocent..


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Oh geez.... I went to my father's house.


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> Oh geez.... I went to my father's house.



glad your ok! after reading stories about the night before i was hoping top didn't put you somewhere and forget......just poking fun top no harm meant.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

amotley said:


> glad your ok! after reading stories about the night before i was hoping top didn't put you somewhere and forget......just poking fun top no harm meant.



  Now that there is funny!!


----------



## amotley

jaybeeztoo said:


> Now that there is funny!!



thank you...thank you...i will be here all day


----------



## StrawberryGal

jaybeeztoo said:


> Oh geez.... I went to my father's house.



Glad that you are safe, Jay.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

StrawberryGal said:


> Glad that you are safe, Jay.



I was at my dad's enjoying the pool.  It's all good.  I just need to learn to pick up a phone.


----------



## StrawberryGal

jaybeeztoo said:


> I was at my dad's enjoying the pool.  It's all good.  I just need to learn to pick up a phone.






It's too hard to pick up a phone while you are in the pool.


----------



## moviegirl1980

Ok....so anything up this week.  It was nice meeting a few of you on Saturday.  Anyone have plans for this lovely week.  I am always in need of happy hour.


----------



## vanbells

word.


----------



## DreamBlaze

moviegirl1980 said:


> Ok....so anything up this week.  It was nice meeting a few of you on Saturday.  Anyone have plans for this lovely week.  I am always in need of happy hour.



Nice meeting you two, I am sure everyone was amused by my apparent rash of scratches and the impersonation of the Enzyte guy.

Who is ready for another round of shenanigans?


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> Nice meeting you two, I am sure everyone was amused by my apparent rash of scratches and the impersonation of the Enzyte guy.
> 
> Who is ready for another round of shenanigans?


I'm always up for shenanigans! as long as it's not a school night and my baby is in bed before I leave the house[


----------



## DreamBlaze

jaybeeztoo said:


> I was at my dad's enjoying the pool.  It's all good.  I just need to learn to pick up a phone.



I think you went looking for toppicks truck...

Sorry, had to bring it up on last time


----------



## DreamBlaze

kris31280 said:


> I'm always up for shenanigans! as long as it's not a school night and my baby is in bed before I leave the house[



Sounds good, but I am not taking another random trip over to...ahem you know.  Once is enough


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> Sounds good, but I am not taking another random trip over to...ahem you know.  Once is enough


You mean you didn't enjoy the floor show? 

Saturday night my friend's band is playing at Hula's, so I'm thinking I might like to head over there.


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> Who is ready for another round of shenanigans?



I'm always up for shenanigans, just let me know....you do need to work on your last shot scratches.  And well if the Enzyte guy ever needs a stand in, I think you'd be the first pick. Although.....


----------



## vanbells

DreamBlaze said:


> Nice meeting you two, I am sure everyone was amused by my apparent rash of scratches and the impersonation of the Enzyte guy.



I still can't believe I made that last shot and then scratched 3 seconds later.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DreamBlaze said:


> Nice meeting you two, I am sure everyone was amused by my apparent rash of scratches and the impersonation of the Enzyte guy.
> 
> Who is ready for another round of shenanigans?





moviegirl1980 said:


> I'm always up for shenanigans, just let me know....you do need to work on your last shot scratches.  And well if the Enzyte guy ever needs a stand in, I think you'd be the first pick. Although.....





vanbells said:


> I still can't believe I made that last shot and then scratched 3 seconds later.



Whew. When I originally read his first message, I thought he was saying rash of scratches as in

he got mugged by the ladies at Roses and they scratched him up pretty good. Now I understand, you were shooting pool.


----------



## DreamBlaze

vanbells said:


> I still can't believe I made that last shot and then scratched 3 seconds later.



The games not over till the ball stops-a-rollin.

I liked my quality scratch where I made the ball in the corner pocket before the cue ball dropped perfectly in the middle pocket.


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> The games not over till the ball stops-a-rollin.
> 
> I liked my quality scratch where I made the ball in the corner pocket before the cue ball dropped perfectly in the middle pocket.



That was pretty sweet.


----------



## islandgrl

vanbells said:


> I still can't believe I made that last shot and then scratched 3 seconds later.



It was an awsome shot ....until the cue ball followed suit.


----------



## DreamBlaze

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Whew. When I originally read his first message, I thought he was saying rash of scratches as in
> 
> he got mugged by the ladies at Roses and they scratched him up pretty good. Now I understand, you were shooting pool.



What like money shot...

Not setting foot in there again.


----------



## islandgrl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Whew. When I originally read his first message, I thought he was saying rash of scratches as in
> 
> he got mugged by the ladies at Roses and they scratched him up pretty good. Now I understand, you were shooting pool.



 At that place I think anything is possible!


----------



## moviegirl1980

islandgrl said:


> At that place I think anything is possible!



I think now it is a good thing that I have never been any closer to that place than Mt. Mudd across the street.


----------



## DreamBlaze

moviegirl1980 said:


> I think now it is a good thing that I have never been any closer to that place than Mt. Mudd across the street.



I think the coffee is still contaminated


----------



## vanbells

I can't believe people went to Rose's Place.


----------



## DreamBlaze

vanbells said:


> I can't believe people went to Rose's Place.



careful, they'll drag you there too


----------



## Lugnut

DreamBlaze said:


> I think the coffee is still contaminated



Any time I got a cup with flavoring added it was TOO damn sweet.


----------



## DreamBlaze

islandgrl said:


> At that place I think anything is possible!



If that's the case, maybe I have to go again to say I actually won a game of pool


----------



## islandgrl

vanbells said:


> I can't believe people went to Rose's Place.



It's only bearable if your three sheets to the wind & the employees aren't the main attraction!


----------



## DreamBlaze

islandgrl said:


> It's only bearable if your three sheets to the wind & the employees aren't the main attraction!



I'm not sure if I could tell the difference between patrons and employee's


----------



## islandgrl

DreamBlaze said:


> If that's the case, maybe I have to go again to say I actually won a game of pool



You know I'm just good like that!! If you had of beat me then it wouldn't have been as amusing (since I've never shot pool before)!!


----------



## DreamBlaze

Lugnut said:


> Any time I got a cup with flavoring added it was TOO damn sweet.



Never had it.

You may want to try the one up on 235, it's further away from the...ahem contamination source.  Did you pick up a cup after you left Fri. Night?


----------



## Lugnut

DreamBlaze said:


> Never had it.
> 
> You may want to try the one up on 235, it's further away from the...ahem contamination source.  Did you pick up a cup after you left Fri. Night?



Nah. Headed on home.


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> If that's the case, maybe I have to go again to say I actually won a game of pool



I'll play you.  Since the odds are no matter how bad I do, you will scratch on the 8 ball and I'll win by default!  But if anyone actually wants to help me with my pool game, let me know, I'm a bit of a disaster.


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> Never had it.
> 
> You may want to try the one up on 235



I have been to that one too.  Coffee from a photo booth and it's still as expensive as Starbucks.  Sigh....I wish I didn't need coffee like I need....all the other important things in life.


----------



## islandgrl

moviegirl1980 said:


> I'll play you.  Since the odds are no matter how bad I do, you will scratch on the 8 ball and I'll win by default!  But if anyone actually wants to help me with my pool game, let me know, I'm a bit of a disaster.



You did better than I did. You probably would have won had Dream not been your partner.


----------



## DreamBlaze

islandgrl said:


> You did better than I did. You probably would have won had Dream not been your partner.



So nobody is bringing up the ringer either....way to tell the whole story


----------



## moviegirl1980

islandgrl said:


> You did better than I did. You probably would have won had Dream not been your partner.



Lol!  Although I think we won the '2nd' game by default right?  Oh well, pool is more of a social gathering than a competition for me anyway.


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> So nobody is bringing up the ringer either....way to tell the whole story



Would that be the time the balls ended up off the table on the other side of the bar?


We could talk about quotes of the night instead....."Your gonna get your fingers crushed between two balls"....and thats a bad thing? Lol....:shrug:


----------



## islandgrl

moviegirl1980 said:


> Would that be the time the balls ended up off the table on the other side of the bar?
> 
> 
> We could talk about quotes of the night instead....."Your gonna get your fingers crushed between two balls"....and thats a bad thing? Lol....:shrug:



: There were plenty!


----------



## Lugnut

moviegirl1980 said:


> I have been to that one too.  *Coffee from a photo booth *and it's still as expensive as Starbucks.  Sigh....I wish I didn't need coffee like I need....all the other important things in life.


----------



## migtig

islandgrl said:


> It's only bearable if your three sheets to the wind & the employees aren't the main attraction!


  Entertainment value and a great bonding experience.



DreamBlaze said:


> I'm not sure if I could tell the difference between patrons and employee's


The better show was the patrons.


----------



## toppick08

migtig said:


> Entertainment value and a great bonding experience.
> 
> 
> *The better show was the patrons.  *




, wish I found my truck......


----------



## Justwaitin

*Last Friday*

I was at CIP..sitting at that bar.  I was not on the list to join you guys but I couldn't figure out where everybody was..after reading all these threads..I should have just yelled...SOMD  Where the H##l is my beer !!


----------



## Lugnut

Justwaitin said:


> I was at CIP..sitting at that bar.  I was not on the list to join you guys but I couldn't figure out where everybody was..after reading all these threads..I should have just yelled...SOMD  Where the H##l is my beer !!



You should have! A couple people did, worked like a charm.


----------



## 4d2008

Justwaitin said:


> I was at CIP..sitting at that bar.  I was not on the list to join you guys but I couldn't figure out where everybody was..after reading all these threads..I should have just yelled...SOMD  Where the H##l is my beer !!



I walked up to Kelb and asked "are you a tard"? it was easy to find the tables


----------



## Justwaitin

4d2008 said:


> I walked up to Kelb and asked "are you a tard"? it was easy to find the tables



my loss....I need to get over this shy thing


----------



## 4d2008

Justwaitin said:


> my loss....I need to get over this shy thing



ya, that would have helped out a bit. Everyone that night was great and seeing jjsmom was deff an eye opener. didnt see that one coming.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> ya, that would have helped out a bit. Everyone that night was great and seeing jjsmom was deff an eye opener. didnt see that one coming.



so Casanova, how many decent women did you meet that night?


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> so Casanova, how many decent women did you meet that night?



Everyone was great but from what I noticed all were either married in a relationship or not interested. But also I kept to myself that night for the most part. I was just marinating mostly. Soaking everyone in. Didnt want anyone getting ammo to fire at me for the forums. But I cant wait for the next get together. was fun.


----------



## MissKitty

Lugnut said:


> You should have! A couple people did, worked like a charm.



 worked for me.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> Everyone was great but from what I noticed all were either married in a relationship or not interested. But also I kept to myself that night for the most part. I was just marinating mostly. Soaking everyone in. Didnt want anyone getting ammo to fire at me for the forums. But I cant wait for the next get together. was fun.



It's paton place around here. Relationships are always changing. By this time next week they'll all be looking for fresh meat. Better get in line now to snatch one up...








just kidding. They're are a fun group. Glad you made it out.


----------



## toppick08

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It's paton place around here. Relationships are always changing. By this time next week they'll all be looking for fresh meat. Better get in line now to snatch one up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding. They're are a fun group. Glad you made it out.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

toppick08 said:


>



Next time I'm gonna hand cuff you and keep you hostage


----------



## lovinmaryland

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Next time I'm gonna hand cuff you and keep you hostage



I didnt know you were there when we had handcuffs at Rose's


----------



## toppick08

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Next time I'm gonna hand cuff you and keep you hostage



Oh my....


----------



## toppick08

lovinmaryland said:


> I didnt know you were there when we had handcuffs at Rose's



Damn.......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lovinmaryland said:


> I didnt know you were there when we had handcuffs at Rose's



I still have bruises


----------



## BS Gal

jaybeeztoo said:


> I still have bruises



Were you the life of the party?


----------



## toppick08




----------



## DreamBlaze

4d2008 said:


> ya, that would have helped out a bit. Everyone that night was great and seeing jjsmom was deff an eye opener. didnt see that *one* coming.



alright Cyclops


----------



## harleyrider

BS Gal said:


> Were you the life of the party?



you should of been there..it was a blast


----------



## BS Gal

harleyrider said:


> you should of been there..it was a blast



no comment.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

BS Gal said:


> Were you the life of the party?



I wouldn't say me, I would say Anna Nicole.  She cuffed me and drug me around a bit


----------



## Justwaitin

I will definitely make my presence known the next time..looks like I missed a great time.


----------



## StrawberryGal

4d2008 said:


> Everyone was great but from what I noticed all were either married in a relationship or not interested. But also I kept to myself that night for the most part. I was just marinating mostly. Soaking everyone in. Didnt want anyone getting ammo to fire at me for the forums. But I cant wait for the next get together. was fun.





It was nice meeting you!


----------



## lovinmaryland

jaybeeztoo said:


> I wouldn't say me, I would say Anna Nicole.  She cuffed me and drug me around a bit


You enjoyed it 

Both my knees are bruised up too


----------



## harleyrider

lovinmaryland said:


> You enjoyed it
> 
> Both my knees are bruised up too



she had fun, every one in the bar had a good time


----------



## Mojo

I hope you guys aren't talking about playing pool at Roses   Pingrr and Chess have peed in every hole in that pool table.


----------



## StrawberryGal

Mojo said:


> I hope you guys aren't talking about playing pool at Roses   Pingrr and Chess have peed in every hole in that pool table.



EEEEWWWWW!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

harleyrider said:


> she had fun, every one in the bar had a good time



I have bruises on my hip, my butt, my wrists and big toe   I'm in pain.  But it was a good time


----------



## UncleBacon

so when is the next gathering? I would of gone to this one but my parents were down visiting


----------



## Lugnut

UncleBacon said:


> so when is the next gathering? I would of gone to this one but my parents were down visiting



Lets make it NEXT Friday.


----------



## 4d2008

Lugnut said:


> Lets make it NEXT Friday.



Going to be in Jersey


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> Going to be in Jersey


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


>


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Lugnut said:


> Lets make it NEXT Friday.



Next Friday being the 19th?


----------



## islandgrl

Mojo said:


> I hope you guys aren't talking about playing pool at Roses   Pingrr and Chess have peed in every hole in that pool table.



Nope & eww, Dream & I went up to Kelb's bar on Sat night & meet a few more forumites that weren't at the Friday gathering.


----------



## Lugnut

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Next Friday being the 19th?



That would be CORRECT!!!!


----------



## DreamBlaze

Mojo said:


> I hope you guys aren't talking about playing pool at Roses   Pingrr and Chess have peed in every hole in that pool table.



Memories in the Dorf


----------



## lovinmaryland

Lugnut said:


> That would be CORRECT!!!!



Then wouldnt it be this Friday


----------



## lovinmaryland

DreamBlaze said:


> Memories in the Dorf


----------



## DreamBlaze

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Next Friday being the 19th?



Calendars, aren't they great?!


----------



## toppick08

DreamBlaze said:


> Calendars, aren't they great?!


----------



## DreamBlaze

lovinmaryland said:


>


----------



## SoMDGirl42

lovinmaryland said:


> Then wouldnt it be this Friday



It must be a blonde thing  I needed clarification too!


----------



## Lugnut

lovinmaryland said:


> Then wouldnt it be this Friday



6 of one, half a dozen of another. :shrug:

It's the next friday we're going to hit on the calendar right?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DreamBlaze said:


> Calendars, aren't they great?!


Listen here you little shiat, next Friday to some would mean the 26th. THIS Friday would be the 19th. I wasn't sure if he was sober enough to know the difference 


toppick08 said:


>



 Don't make me steal your truck again.


----------



## toppick08

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Listen here you little shiat, next Friday to some would mean the 26th. THIS Friday would be the 19th. I wasn't sure if he was sober enough to know the difference
> 
> 
> Don't make me steal your truck again.


----------



## DreamBlaze

Lugnut said:


> 6 of one, half a dozen of another. :shrug:
> 
> It's the next friday we're going to hit on the calendar right?



I hear they're runnin one a week through southern maryland, just put me on the next one.  (Adapted from Ron White)


----------



## DreamBlaze

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Listen here you little shiat, next Friday to some would mean the 26th. THIS Friday would be the 19th. I wasn't sure if he was sober enough to know the difference
> 
> 
> Don't make me steal your truck again.



Toppick don't worry bout it, we'll just send Jaybeez after it...it'll turn up eventually.


----------



## toppick08

DreamBlaze said:


> Toppick don't worry bout it, we'll just send Jaybeez after it...it'll turn up eventually.



...the chlorine has still got me red-eyed.......


----------



## UncleBacon

how about this Thursday...I have off on Friday but I'm going up to Jersey for a Jeff Dunham show


----------



## Lugnut

UncleBacon said:


> how about this Thursday...I have off on Friday but I'm going up to Jersey for a Jeff Dunham show



:shrug:

I'm headed out Friday regardless. MIGHT be able to squeeze thursday in. but slim chance I think!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

DreamBlaze said:


> Toppick don't worry bout it, we'll just send Jaybeez after it...it'll turn up eventually.


----------



## kwillia

jaybeeztoo said:


>



I'm glad you found yourself Saturday...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

kwillia said:


> I'm glad you found yourself Saturday...



I didn't lose myself


----------



## SoMDGirl42

jaybeeztoo said:


> I didn't lose myself



Just misplaced, like Toppicks truck.  Harley thought he parked you at home.


----------



## kelb

Hello everyone.. UGH. I'm just gettin in to work


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Hello everyone.. UGH. I'm just gettin in to work



   <------- that was us Friday night


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kelb said:


> Hello everyone.. UGH. I'm just gettin in to work



I haven't made it yet.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> <------- that was us Friday night



  Where is the smiley for boob grabbing?

:lovebeingviolated:


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> <------- that was us Friday night



Where is that picture


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> Where is that picture



I thought she sent it to you


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> I thought she sent it to you



That picture was hot, but it didn't have any "action" in it


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> That picture was hot, but it didn't have any "action" in it



we will try harder next time


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> we will try harder next time



No pictures, I will be there next time


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> No pictures, I will be there next time



LOL I hope I am.. I know I cant make it Friday so I wont be at that one


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> LOL I hope I am.. I know I cant make it Friday so I wont be at that one



Me either, how about "The real next Friday" ?


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> Me either, how about "The real next Friday" ?



Ok maybe I'm a blonde too.. are they planning for the 19th or the 26th?


----------



## Lugnut

Mojo said:


> Me either, how about "The real next Friday" ?



Well screw ya'll! I'ma take the bike to Ocean City instead then!


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> Ok maybe I'm a blonde too.. are they planning for the 19th or the 26th?



I think his next Friday is the 19th, the Next Friday I'm talking about is the    26th


----------



## Mojo

Lugnut said:


> Well screw ya'll! I'ma take the bike to Ocean City instead then!



I'll be on lockdown this Friday, it's Creative Memories night


----------



## StrawberryGal

Mojo said:


> I'll be on lockdown this Friday, it's Creative Memories night


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Where is the smiley for boob grabbing?
> 
> :lovebeingviolated:


 Your boobs are so nice too 


Mojo said:


> Where is that picture



4d something or other  took all kinds of pictures... of course he needs to let me approve them before he posts them


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> Your boobs are so nice too
> 
> 
> 4d something or other  took all kinds of pictures... of course he needs to let me approve them before he posts them


----------



## Boondocks

lovinmaryland said:


> 4d something or other  took all kinds of pictures... of course he needs to let me approve them before he posts them



:creep:


----------



## CRoyal

kelb said:


> Ok maybe I'm a blonde too.. are they planning for the 19th or the 26th?



I vote for the 26th!


----------



## 4d2008

Boondocks said:


> :creep:



thats the best you had?


----------



## lovinmaryland

CRoyal said:


> I vote for the 26th!



Me too


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


>



I want to see them.. can you send them to me?



lovinmaryland said:


> Me too



I'm working the 26th  I guess you wont travel that far


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> I want to see them.. can you send them to me?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working the 26th  I guess you wont travel that far



Thats like 2 weeks away call out


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> I want to see them.. can you send them to me?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working the 26th  I guess you wont travel that far



  How often do you get Fridays off?


----------



## Mojo

lovinmaryland said:


> Thats like 2 weeks away call out



  She can just tell them she's getting vaginoplasty, I'm sure they won't mind


----------



## Lugnut

Mojo said:


> How often do you get Fridays off?



She has 5 jobs! I'm surprised she has ANY days off.


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Thats like 2 weeks away call out


LOL I'm filling in for someone.. haha I cant call out 





Mojo said:


> How often do you get Fridays off?



Not very often


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I want to see them.. can you send them to me?



I only took like 3 maybe 4 pics nothing bad well other then a couple women with there tongues down each others throats and then the cleavage shot. other then that. Nothing...


----------



## kelb

Lugnut said:


> She has 5 jobs! I'm surprised she has ANY days off.



I know right.. so.. Everyone should plan around me


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> I only took like 3 maybe 4 pics nothing bad well other then a couple women with there tongues down each others throats and then the cleavage shot. other then that. Nothing...



There is one where my arms look fat (well they are fat but that is besides the point ) dont post that one but as long as Kelb is ok w/ the kissy kissy one you can post that one


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> There is one where my arms look fat (well they are fat but that is besides the point ) dont post that one but as long as Kelb is ok w/ the kissy kissy one you can post that one



Uhh NO.. lol.. no no no...


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> Uhh NO.. lol.. no no no...



Ok fine 

But word to the wise never and I mean never let anyone take your pictures at forum parties   Luckily he is a decent guy... if it would have been anyone else I am pretty sure they would have all been posted first thing saturday morning


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> Ok fine
> 
> But word to the wise never and I mean never let anyone take your pictures at forum parties   Luckily he is a decent guy... if it would have been anyone else I am pretty sure they would have all been posted first thing saturday morning



hahah lemme see it 1st


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> Ok fine
> 
> But word to the wise never and I mean never let anyone take your pictures at forum parties   Luckily he is a decent guy... if it would have been anyone else I am pretty sure they would have all been posted first thing saturday morning



Never even crossed my mind to post em yet. Once I get to know everyone Ill be taking tons of pictures of all of you at these tard fests.. Great times...


----------



## Jameo

lovinmaryland said:


> Ok fine
> 
> But word to the wise never and I mean never let anyone take your pictures at forum parties   Luckily he is a decent guy... if it would have been anyone else I am pretty sure they would have all been posted first thing saturday morning



He's a rookie


----------



## UncleBacon

Thursdays evening....possibly eh


----------



## Chain729

Mojo said:


> I think his next Friday is the 19th, the Next Friday I'm talking about is the    26th



  Bad Mojo!

My weekend with Princess.  19th is the weekend I'm free.


----------



## kelb

Is anyone free on thursday?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Is anyone free on thursday?



for you Im free any day


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> for you Im free any day



haha I think I know someone who secretly signed up for the forums and wont tell me that he did.. might not like that comment LMAO!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> haha I think I know someone who secretly signed up for the forums and wont tell me that he did.. might not like that comment LMAO!



oh geez, dont get involved with a stalker... WHO EVER YOU ARE SHE IS SAFE HERE....


----------



## UncleBacon

I'm good for Thursday


----------



## Beta84

4d was a step ahead of me, I didn't even think to take pictures of all the liplocking that was going on.

So here's my question -- with 3 different dates floating around, why limit it to just one?  More is always better.


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> 4d was a step ahead of me, I didn't even think to take pictures of all the liplocking that was going on.
> 
> So here's my question -- with 3 different dates floating around, why limit it to just one?  More is always better.



oK..which one were you?


----------



## UncleBacon

I only drink on non school nights


----------



## Mojo

Beta84 said:


> 4d was a step ahead of me, I didn't even think to take pictures of all the liplocking that was going on.
> 
> So here's my question -- with 3 different dates floating around, why limit it to just one?  More is always better.



Most of the people don't go out that often so it would end up just being 3 small outings.


----------



## migtig

Mojo said:


> Most of the people don't go out that often so it would end up just being 3 small outings.



He had a taste of the large outing and the small outing...McLovin's hooked.


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> oK..which one were you?



He sat beside me most of the evening, keeping an eye on me until the giant showed up.


----------



## Jameo

migtig said:


> He had a taste of the large outing and the small outing...McLovin's hooked.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Beta84 said:


> 4d was a step ahead of me, I didn't even think to take pictures of all the liplocking that was going on.
> 
> So here's my question -- with 3 different dates floating around, why limit it to just one?  More is always better.


Hey lover boy 


migtig said:


> He had a taste of the large outing and the small outing...McLovin's hooked.


----------



## Beta84

lovinmaryland said:


> Hey lover boy



Hey there 

So I've already gotten the nicknames babyface and McLovin...this isn't going well for me.


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> Hey there
> 
> So I've already gotten the nicknames babyface and McLovin...this isn't going well for me.



Sorry   but it could be worse. Trust me on this


----------



## kelb

oh oh oh ok.  I didnt meet him but I saw him


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> Sorry   but it could be worse. Trust me on this



No kidding


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> No kidding



LOL You gave me a good one!


----------



## islandgrl

Mojo said:


> Most of the people don't go out that often so it would end up just being 3 small outings.



I may never be able to go out again... after Friday night I'm surprised I'm not on lockdown!


----------



## Jameo

lovinmaryland said:


> No kidding



Anna Nicole


----------



## lovinmaryland

kelb said:


> LOL You gave me a good one!


Anna Nicole & Kat Mcphee 


Jameo said:


> Anna Nicole


----------



## kelb

lovinmaryland said:


> *Anna Nicole & Kat Mcphee*


----------



## UncleBacon

what just happened


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> what just happened



 when?


----------



## kris31280

I seem to be getting over this plague... so it's all a matter of when and where, for the most part.


----------



## islandgrl

UncleBacon said:


> what just happened



 You would have had to be there to understand.


----------



## UncleBacon

thats what I hear....so who's down for a Thursday drink off


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> what just happened





UncleBacon said:


> thats what I hear....so who's down for a Thursday drink off



I might be down! I have to see if someone wants to join me.. if so.. I'll be there!


----------



## islandgrl

UncleBacon said:


> thats what I hear....so who's down for a Thursday drink off



I don't know... I was just told I'm getting an ankle braclet & a probation officer.


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I might be down! I have to see if someone wants to join me.. if so.. I'll be there!



Ill join you  OH WAIT. Im not aloud to hit on you never mind


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> thats what I hear....so who's down for a Thursday drink off



Only if we see this tattoo on your ass


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> Only if we see this tattoo on your ass



oh dear god not that again.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ill join you  OH WAIT. Im not aloud to hit on you never mind



 Thats right..


----------



## StrawberryGal

4d2008 said:


> Ill join you  OH WAIT. Im not *aloud* to hit on you never mind



*allow*


----------



## migtig

islandgrl said:


> I don't know... I was just told I'm getting an ankle braclet & a probation officer.



Yes, but I'm the PO.


----------



## UncleBacon

what tattoo hahaha :ninja:


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> oh dear god not that again.



:giggle:


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> what tattoo hahaha :ninja:



Bacon throw out a time and place if your wanting something to happen.


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> what tattoo hahaha :ninja:



The one of my name


----------



## UncleBacon

charlies pub on Thursday at 6...any other ideas welcome


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> The one of my name




its just your name....no big story


----------



## kelb

UncleBacon said:


> charlies pub on Thursday at 6...any other ideas welcome



Never heard of it :shrug:


----------



## islandgrl

migtig said:


> Yes, but I'm the PO.



 Do you carry handcuffs too??


----------



## UncleBacon

kelb said:


> Never heard of it :shrug:



cheap drinks good food...its about 2 miles south of gate 3...nice little place


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> its just your name....no big story



damn


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> damn




I have about 13 other tattoos as well...


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> I have about 13 other tattoos as well...



 Piercings?


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> Never heard of it :shrug:



No wonder it's going to be like a 3 hour drive for you.  

Let's see go towards CiP and keep driving.  Keep driving some more.  2 lanes will become 3 lanes then 3 lanes will become two and then two lanes will become one lane and keep driving.  Once it becomes one lane, there will eventually be a school on the left, after the school Chariles is on the right.  

However, I live down that way and would never consider that a central location for all the forumites.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> No wonder it's going to be like a 3 hour drive for you.
> 
> Let's see go towards CiP and keep driving.  Keep driving some more.  2 lanes will become 3 lanes then 3 lanes will become two and then two lanes will become one lane and keep driving.  Once it becomes one lane, there will eventually be a school on the left, after the school Chariles is on the right.
> 
> However, I live down that way and would never consider that a central location for all the forumites.



I love your analagy... keep driving, now drive some more, and a little more


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> No wonder it's going to be like a 3 hour drive for you.
> 
> Let's see go towards CiP and keep driving.  Keep driving some more.  2 lanes will become 3 lanes then 3 lanes will become two and then two lanes will become one lane and keep driving.  Once it becomes one lane, there will eventually be a school on the left, after the school Chariles is on the right.
> 
> However, I live down that way and would never consider that a central location for all the forumites.



I was thinking the same thing. I like charlies alot but not as a place for us all to meet. Its going to be even harder getting people out to the house warming party coming up cause thats even farther... try again bacon.


----------



## kelb

I'm shooting pool @ Cadillac Jacks on Wed if anyone wants to come there..


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I'm shooting pool @ Cadillac Jacks on Wed if anyone wants to come there..



hhhmmmmm???    (sorry but now that I know big brother is watching Im having fun with it)


----------



## migtig

kelb said:


> I'm shooting pool @ Cadillac Jacks on Wed if anyone wants to come there..



What time?  I'm giantless.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> hhhmmmmm???    (sorry but now that I know big brother is watching Im having fun with it)



HAHAH Did i miss something?


----------



## StrawberryGal

4d2008 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I like charlies alot but not as a place for us all to meet. Its going to be even harder getting people out to the house warming party coming up cause thats even farther... try again bacon.



Wasn't Charlie's Deli used to be the Mattie's?


----------



## islandgrl

kelb said:


> I'm shooting pool @ Cadillac Jacks on Wed if anyone wants to come there..



I should have you teach me how to shoot pool. I can't trust Dream to teach me, he likes to make up his own rules.


----------



## kelb

migtig said:


> What time?  I'm giantless.



I'll be there @ 7


----------



## kelb

islandgrl said:


> I should have you teach me how to shoot pool. I can't trust Dream to teach me, he likes to make up his own rules.



haha How did Christine do?


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> Piercings?




just my ears...I use to have my nipples but I was told to take one out because and officer saw it and the other fell out while I was at the gym


----------



## islandgrl

kelb said:


> haha How did Christine do?



She pretty much ran the table on Dream!


----------



## UncleBacon

damons has a good happy hour till 7 if you don't mind the crowd


----------



## kelb

islandgrl said:


> She pretty much ran the table on Dream!



SHES SOO SWEET! I have been trying to get her on here for a while.. I think shes scared of being corrupted and then turned evil like everyone else on here


----------



## migtig

StrawberryGal said:


> Wasn't Charlie's Deli used to be the Mattie's?



Yes.


----------



## islandgrl

kelb said:


> SHES SOO SWEET! I have been trying to get her on here for a while.. I think shes scared of being corrupted and then turned evil like everyone else on here



Yes, she seems to be. I can see why she maybe worried about the corruption. It only took one night for them to drag me over to the dark side


----------



## kelb

islandgrl said:


> Yes, she seems to be. I can see why she maybe worried about the corruption. It only took one night for them to drag me over to the dark side


----------



## Chain729

kelb said:


> I'm shooting pool @ Cadillac Jacks on Wed if anyone wants to come there..



That's doable, but for anything other than dropping in to say "hi," I require payment for week night events.


----------



## Chain729

islandgrl said:


> Yes, she seems to be. I can see why she maybe worried about the corruption. It only took one night for them to drag me over to the dark side



Don't discount your innocence so quickly.


----------



## UncleBacon

hmm...ABC lounge


----------



## islandgrl

Chain729 said:


> Don't discount your innocence so quickly.



Dream says I'm an  with horns to hold up my halo.


----------



## lovinmaryland

UncleBacon said:


> hmm...ABC lounge



Sounds good to me what day & time again


----------



## islandgrl

UncleBacon said:


> hmm...ABC lounge



Is that the one by Nicolette's?


----------



## UncleBacon

islandgrl said:


> Is that the one by Nicolette's?




yes and thursday around 6ish


----------



## Chain729

islandgrl said:


> Dream says I'm an  with horns to hold up my halo.







islandgrl said:


> Is that the one by Nicolettie's?



Yep.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> I only took like 3 maybe 4 pics nothing bad well other then a couple women with there tongues down each others throats and then the cleavage shot. other then that. Nothing...



Don't be taking credit for the cleavage shot I took with your camera. That was nice!


----------



## UncleBacon

what time is good for the group?


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Don't be taking credit for the cleavage shot I took with your camera. That was nice!



 it is a very nice pic. But you should look at my phone some time if your into that...


----------



## islandgrl

UncleBacon said:


> yes and thursday around 6ish



I'll have to check with my PO to see if I'm allowed out.


----------



## UncleBacon

well get it done...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> it is a very nice pic. But you should look at my phone some time if your into that...



Sure. Mig has very nice boobies.


----------



## migtig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Sure. Mig has very nice boobies.



  Anna Nicole asked me if these tiny things were fake since they were so firm.


----------



## StrawberryGal

migtig said:


> Anna Nicole asked me if these tiny things were fake since they were so firm.





Boobs that haven't been ruined by pregnancy and breastfeeding.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> Anna Nicole asked me if these tiny things were fake since they were so firm.



They are not tiny they are wonderful


----------



## SoMDGirl42

migtig said:


> Anna Nicole asked me if these tiny things were fake since they were so firm.



More than a mouthful is a waste anyway


----------



## Chain729

StrawberryGal said:


> Boobs that haven't been ruined by pregnancy and breastfeeding.



Not "ruined," "enhanced."


----------



## Chain729

SoMDGirl42 said:


> More than a mouthful is a waste anyway



  Blasphemy!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Chain729 said:


> Blasphemy!



I don't need mine anymore, want 'em?


----------



## moviegirl1980

When's the next CIP mtg? I missed last week, logged on a day too late.


----------



## StrawberryGal

Chain729 said:


> Not "ruined," "*enhanced*."


----------



## Radiant1

Some boobs are nice I guess but I just don't get the obsession.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Radiant1 said:


> Some boobs are nice I guess but I just don't get the obsession.



Hey you  nice seeing you the other night...I am still a little miffed you left so quickly though


----------



## StrawberryGal

Radiant1 said:


> Some boobs are nice I guess but I just don't get the obsession.



Ask Chain about that.


----------



## BadGirl

SoMDGirl42 said:


> More than a mouthful is a waste anyway


That is such crap.


----------



## Dye Tied

BadGirl said:


> That is such crap.



That's what people say when they don't know the many ways to use the girls.


----------



## lovinmaryland

BadGirl said:


> That is such crap.



 they do more than just suck on them... they like to titty #### etc...


----------



## Radiant1

lovinmaryland said:


> Hey you  nice seeing you the other night...I am still a little miffed you left so quickly though



Well I said I'd stop by a for a few, I didn't specify if that was for a few drinks or a few minutes.  

Besides, I figured I'd better leave before someone got pics of my ample cleavage. 



StrawberryGal said:


> Ask Chain about that.



Oh He and i have discussed it numerous times!


----------



## Beta84

lovinmaryland said:


> they do more than just suck on them... they like to titty #### etc...


----------



## Chain729

Dye Tied said:


> That's what people say when they don't know the many ways to use the girls.



Rodeo handles
binding
waxing
torturing
clamping
whipping
pinching
poking
pricking
smacking
smacking with
suffocating with
Using for " creating friction"

....  I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Oh He and i have discussed it numerous times!


----------



## Radiant1

Beta84 said:


>



 

And here I thought you were some kind of wholesome, apple-pie, all-American type of guy!  Boy did you have me fooled!


----------



## Beta84

Radiant1 said:


> And here I thought you were some kind of wholesome, apple-pie, all-American type of guy!  Boy did you have me fooled!



Exactly, I am a wholesome American Pie kinda guy!


----------



## migtig

Beta84 said:


> Exactly, I am a wholesome American Pie kinda guy!



  But he definitely likes big boobs.


----------



## MinorThreat




----------



## moviegirl1980

MinorThreat said:


> So, I guess I finally found a thread for meeting people. I am recently single and ever since my significant other moved out, I am stuck in Calvert, and I don't know anyone. Hopefully, I can get to know some of you on the forums and attend one of your get togethers sometime. I am more of a reader than a poster, but I am going to try and post more often now that I found this thread.



Welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## MinorThreat

moviegirl1980 said:


> Welcome!!!!!!!



Thanks Moviegirl!! I see you are kind of new as well. Do you know the age range of the posters in here?


----------



## 4d2008

MinorThreat said:


> Thanks Moviegirl!! I see you are kind of new as well. Do you know the age range of the posters in here?



the age range as far as mentall or actuall??? either way actually the range is vast...


----------



## DreamBlaze

islandgrl said:


> Dream says I'm an  with horns to hold up my halo.



yup, i did say that


----------



## moviegirl1980

MinorThreat said:


> Thanks Moviegirl!! I see you are kind of new as well. Do you know the age range of the posters in here?



Not at all.  There people I met the other day were....I believe ....all under 30.  But I have only gone out 1 time.  I think that it varies by event.  Seems that the age range of posters is very large.


----------



## MinorThreat

4d2008 said:


> the age range as far as mentall or actuall??? either way actually the range is vast...



So me being a thirtysomething is not considered over-the hill with you guys?


----------



## kris31280

islandgrl said:


> Do you carry handcuffs too??



The handcuffs were all mine!



Beta84 said:


>





Chain729 said:


> Rodeo handles
> binding
> waxing
> torturing
> clamping
> whipping
> pinching
> poking
> pricking
> smacking
> smacking with
> suffocating with
> Using for " creating friction"
> 
> ....  I'll leave it at that for now.



Both of you suck... you just made me choke on my burger in an otherwise quiet student lounge.  I expected something like that out of Chain... but damn Beta!  In the words of Britney Spears... "I'm not that innocent!"


----------



## DreamBlaze

Beta84 said:


> Hey there
> 
> So I've already gotten the nicknames babyface and McLovin...this isn't going well for me.



You could have Dreamy...


----------



## moviegirl1980

MinorThreat said:


> So me being a thirtysomething is not considered over-the hill with you guys?



If 30something is over the hill....kill me now before I get there.


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> You could have Dreamy...



Or McDreamy.....then I'd love you!  Greys Anatomy starts next week!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

moviegirl1980 said:


> If 30something is over the hill....kill me now before I get there.



Im 33 so dear god I hope its not over the hill..


----------



## DreamBlaze

jaybeeztoo said:


>


:shrug:


----------



## MinorThreat

moviegirl1980 said:


> If 30something is over the hill....kill me now before I get there.



Ha! I just wasn't sure if it was mainly a twenties crowd or what.


----------



## MinorThreat

4d2008 said:


> Im 33 so dear god I hope its not over the hill..



Oh cool. So I am close to that.


----------



## DreamBlaze

MinorThreat said:


> Ha! I just wasn't sure if it was mainly a twenties crowd or what.



most of those people got wise a while ago and split for civilization


----------



## islandgrl

moviegirl1980 said:


> If 30something is over the hill....kill me now before I get there.


----------



## moviegirl1980

islandgrl said:


>



30 is now 1 year and 352 days away...I think I will start a daily countdown.  I think they have those counters for myspace.....that will be a sad day.  Who will take me out to get drunk?


----------



## MinorThreat

DreamBlaze said:


> most of those people got wise a while ago and split for civilization



Gotcha! I have been out of the social scene for awhile, so I need to ween my way back in.


----------



## 4d2008

moviegirl1980 said:


> 30 is now 1 year and 352 days away...I think I will start a daily countdown.  I think they have those counters for myspace.....that will be a sad day.  Who will take me out to get drunk?


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> most of those people got wise a while ago and split for civilization



Is that the short bus?


----------



## islandgrl

moviegirl1980 said:


> 30 is now 1 year and 352 days away...I think I will start a daily countdown.  I think they have those counters for myspace.....that will be a sad day.  Who will take me out to get drunk?



You must have just had a birthday, so happy belated birthday! Mine was a few weeks ago so I'll get there a few weeks before you. :sad: 
As far as calling Dream McDreamy we can't do that... I love GA too much to associate it with him!


----------



## vanbells

<---28.  I have a friend in Waldorf that rides the short bus.  She wouldn't appreciate that last comment.


----------



## dn0121

MinorThreat said:


> So, I guess I finally found a thread for meeting people. I am recently single and ever since my significant other moved out, I am stuck in Calvert, and I don't know anyone. Hopefully, I can get to know some of you on the forums and attend one of your get togethers sometime. I am more of a reader than a poster, but I am going to try and post more often now that I found this thread.



hi welcome


----------



## DreamBlaze

islandgrl said:


> I should have you teach me how to shoot pool. I can't trust Dream to teach me, he likes to make up his own rules.


----------



## dn0121

4d2008 said:


> Im 33 so dear god I hope its not over the hill..


----------



## DreamBlaze

islandgrl said:


> She pretty much ran the table on Dream!


----------



## DreamBlaze

kelb said:


> SHES SOO SWEET! I have been trying to get her on here for a while.. I think shes scared of being corrupted and then turned evil like everyone else on here



well...ahem  I think she's already corrupted and evil.  She'd fit right in.


----------



## Beta84

There seemed to be plenty of low 30s intermixed with the 20-something crowd.  I'm starting to feel young around here


----------



## DreamBlaze

MinorThreat said:


> Gotcha! I have been out of the social scene for awhile, so I need to ween my way back in.



I can relate, wasn't that while ago for me either.  This group will keep it interesting


----------



## DreamBlaze

Beta84 said:


> There seemed to be plenty of low 30s intermixed with the 20-something crowd.  I'm starting to feel young around here



<----26  Might be close to the baby of the bunch


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> There seemed to be plenty of low 30s intermixed with the 20-something crowd.  I'm starting to feel young around here


... if you're old then I'm ancient


----------



## dn0121

wow a lot of posts in this thread today. took me awhile to catch up. darn work always getting in the way.


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> <----26  Might be close to the baby of the bunch


Nope


----------



## dn0121

kris31280 said:


> ... if you're old then I'm ancient


----------



## kris31280

dn0121 said:


>


Alright kids, play nice... I'm off to "Interpersonal Communications"... a class that's sure to make me all wound up and unable to sleep until sometime well after midnight but will be done by 10


----------



## dn0121

kris31280 said:


> Alright kids, play nice... I'm off to "Interpersonal Communications"... a class that's sure to make me all wound up and unable to sleep until sometime well after midnight but will be done by 10


----------



## moviegirl1980

As long as Dream's rules continue to work out in my favor he can continue to make them all up!


When was ur bday islandgrl? Are you a 1980 baby too?


----------



## moviegirl1980

kris31280 said:


> Alright kids, play nice... I'm off to "Interpersonal Communications"... a class that's sure to make me all wound up and unable to sleep until sometime well after midnight but will be done by 10



I so took that class once upon a long time ago. Do you feel in touch with yourself yet?


----------



## Beta84

DreamBlaze said:


> <----26  Might be close to the baby of the bunch



as my name suggests, born in 84...I'm 24.   




kris31280 said:


> ... if you're old then I'm ancient



I never said I'm old!  A friend of mine calls me old man, but she's still in college...nuff said.


----------



## islandgrl

moviegirl1980 said:


> As long as Dream's rules continue to work out in my favor he can continue to make them all up!
> 
> 
> When was ur bday islandgrl? Are you a 1980 baby too?



Yep, Aug 20th!


----------



## Chain729

MinorThreat said:


> So me being a thirtysomething is not considered over-the hill with you guys?



No, it's 

So... H/B/K?


----------



## migtig

Chain729 said:


> No, it's
> 
> So... H/B/K?



When did you become a switch hitter?    You are taking too much cold medicine.


----------



## moviegirl1980

islandgrl said:


> Yep, Aug 20th!



Whoo hoo! Gotta love 1980!


----------



## Chain729

migtig said:


> When did you become a switch hitter?    You are taking too much cold medicine.



Crap.  It's a dude, isn't it?   

Note #2 to self:  No posting to the newbies after taking 3 failed doses pseudofed, Clariton-D 24 pill, and a few swigs of Tussin DM.  Got it


----------



## Gtmustang88

DreamBlaze said:


> <----26  Might be close to the baby of the bunch



<--- 22 here, lol.


----------



## moviegirl1980

Gtmustang88 said:


> <--- 22 here, lol.



Great, I am back to feeling old


----------



## Radiant1

Beta84 said:


> Exactly, I am a wholesome *American Pie *kinda guy!



  I should've seen that one coming!



MinorThreat said:


>



  So you're a big punk rock fan eh?



MinorThreat said:


> So me being a thirtysomething is not considered over-the hill with you guys?



Gawd I hope not. :coughcough: 



MinorThreat said:


> Gotcha! I have been out of the social scene for awhile, so I need to ween my way back in.



I'm sure we can help! 



migtig said:


> When did you become a switch hitter?    You are taking too much cold medicine.



:snort:

Bwa...Bwahaha....Bwahahahahaha.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Mojo

BadGirl said:


> That is such crap.



  The bigger the better 



MinorThreat said:


> Ha! I just wasn't sure if it was mainly a twenties crowd or what.



We all act like we're in high school but the range goes from about 21 to 50


----------



## vanbells

moviegirl1980 said:


> Great, I am back to feeling old



Are you feeling past your prime?


----------



## moviegirl1980

vanbells said:


> Are you feeling past your prime?



Nope! From what I have heard women in their late 20s/early 30s are just entering their prime! Who-hoo!

Men however, are done


----------



## DreamBlaze

Gtmustang88 said:


> <--- 22 here, lol.



Marsha Marsha Marsha


----------



## kelb

Radiant1 said:


> I should've seen that one coming!
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a big punk rock fan eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Gawd I hope not. :coughcough:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we can help!
> 
> 
> 
> :snort:
> 
> Bwa...Bwahaha....Bwahahahahaha.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



Oh god.. Your real name doesnt start with an S does it?


----------



## Radiant1

kelb said:


> Oh god.. Your real name doesnt start with an S does it?



Uh, NO.


----------



## kelb

Radiant1 said:


> Uh, NO.



 thank god


----------



## dn0121

kelb said:


> thank god


----------



## kris31280

moviegirl1980 said:


> I so took that class once upon a long time ago. Do you feel in touch with yourself yet?



Not yet, but the night is still young... 



Beta84 said:


> I never said I'm old!  A friend of mine calls me old man, but she's still in college...nuff said.



  I'm still in college... does that make you an old man and me a young girl?  Or does that make you a young man and me an old woman?  Or does it just not matter and I'm rambling for rambling's sake?


----------



## toppick08

moviegirl1980 said:


> Nope! From what I have heard women in their late 20s/early 30s are just entering their prime! Who-hoo!
> 
> *Men however, are done *


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


> [/B]


----------



## MrX

toppick08 said:


> [/b]


----------



## dn0121

moviegirl1980 said:


> Nope! From what I have heard women in their late 20s/early 30s are just entering their prime! Who-hoo!
> 
> Men however, are done





toppick08 said:


>





4d2008 said:


>





MrX said:


>



 because


----------



## Lugnut

moviegirl1980 said:


> Nope! From what I have heard women in their late 20s/early 30s are just entering their prime! Who-hoo!
> 
> Men however, are done



:sigh: It's true. We're all washed up by 30. No energy, libido is dead. Might as well bury us right after we blow the candles out at the party!!


----------



## dn0121

Lugnut said:


> :sigh: It's true. We're all washed up by 30. No energy, libido is dead. Might as well bury us right after we blow the candles out at the party!!



but who would support them, and buy them things, and tell them they are pretty?


----------



## migtig

dn0121 said:


> but who would support them, and buy them things, and tell them they are pretty?



Duh.  Our sugar mommas.  Men are soo silly.


----------



## mAlice

moviegirl1980 said:


> Nope! From what I have heard women in their late 20s/early 30s are just entering their prime! Who-hoo!
> 
> Men however, are done



Don't believe anything you hear, and only half of what you see.


----------



## kelb

Lugnut said:


> :sigh: It's true. We're all washed up by 30. No energy, libido is dead. Might as well bury us right after we blow the candles out at the party!!



And to think I actually had a crush on you  Now I know your washed up which makes it pointless



migtig said:


> Duh.  Our sugar mommas.  Men are soo silly.



:


----------



## Radiant1

Lugnut said:


> :sigh: It's true. We're all washed up by 30. No energy, libido is dead. Might as well bury us right after we blow the candles out at the party!!



That means I have five years left out of my boy toy!


----------



## Chain729

migtig said:


> Duh.  Our sugar mommas.  Men are soo silly.



Can you point Me in the direction of one of those?  TIA



Radiant1 said:


> That means I have five years left out of my boy toy!


----------



## moviegirl1980

toppick08 said:


> [/B]



Aww...sorry. Just quoting....Oprah maybe?


----------



## moviegirl1980

Please prove to me that what I heard is wrong....I'm in the market for a late20's/30's man anyway.....if they're all done then it's gonna be a long life.


----------



## moviegirl1980

: because  [/QUOTE]


----------



## 4d2008

moviegirl1980 said:


> Please prove to me that what I heard is wrong....I'm in the market for a late20's/30's man anyway.....if they're all done then it's gonna be a long life.



      in my best Joey voice "How you doin"?


----------



## StrawberryGal

4d2008 said:


>



Down boy, down boy....


----------



## 4d2008

StrawberryGal said:


> Down boy, down boy....



k


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> k



Is this one atleast available?


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Is this one atleast available?



Probably not lol thats my luck..


----------



## moviegirl1980

kelb said:


> Is this one atleast available?



None of them are.....I swear they just like to tease.


----------



## StrawberryGal

kelb said:


> Is this one atleast available?



Did he asked you if I was available last Friday?


----------



## jwwb2000

moviegirl1980 said:


> Please prove to me that what I heard is wrong....I'm in the market for a late20's/30's man anyway.....if they're all done then it's gonna be a long life.




all men are just a PITA and just wanna :bangbangbang:

That is why the toys are much better and ALWAYS deliver an excellent outcome


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> all men are just a PITA and just wanna :bangbangbang:
> 
> That is why the toys are much better and ALWAYS deliver an excellent outcome



SILENCE IM WORKING HERE!!!   whats for dinner


----------



## StrawberryGal

jwwb2000 said:


> all men are just a PITA and just wanna :bangbangbang:
> 
> That is why the toys are much better and ALWAYS deliver an excellent outcome



I don't like toys.  

Men are much more fun to playing with.


----------



## 4d2008

StrawberryGal said:


> I don't like toys.
> 
> Men are much more fun to playing with.



and again...


----------



## islandgrl

moviegirl1980 said:


> None of them are.....I swear they just like to tease.



No, I'm pretty sure he is available.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> SILENCE IM WORKING HERE!!!   whats for dinner




I'm thinking grilled steaks, baked potatoes, grilled corn on the cob, homemade cake and cookies.

I feel the need to cook tonight.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm thinking grilled steaks, baked potatoes, grilled corn on the cob, homemade cake and cookies.
> 
> I feel the need to cook tonight.



well I feel the need to eat tonight so your in luck lmao...


----------



## jwwb2000

StrawberryGal said:


> I don't like toys.
> 
> Men are much more fun to playing with.



Not all of the them are that much more fun since most cannot back up the trash talk or you meet thumbkin


----------



## islandgrl

StrawberryGal said:


> I don't like toys.
> 
> Men are much more fun to playing with.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> Not all of the them are that much more fun since most cannot back up the trash talk or you meet thumbkin



LMAO THUMBKIN.. that was funny.   now about dinner..


----------



## StrawberryGal

jwwb2000 said:


> Not all of the them are that much more fun since most cannot back up the trash talk or you meet *thumbkin*


----------



## Lugnut

jwwb2000 said:


> I'm thinking grilled steaks, baked potatoes, grilled corn on the cob, homemade cake and cookies.
> 
> I feel the need to cook tonight.





4d2008 said:


> well I feel the need to eat tonight so your in luck lmao...




If that ain't a perfect match, I don't know what is!!


----------



## StrawberryGal

islandgrl said:


>


----------



## jwwb2000

Lugnut said:


> If that ain't a perfect match, I don't know what is!!


----------



## StrawberryGal




----------



## migtig

Lugnut said:


> If that ain't a perfect match, I don't know what is!!



:sniggle:


----------



## Lugnut

jwwb2000 said:


>



What?!

You make food...

He eats food...


PERFECT!!


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:


> :sniggle:


----------



## jwwb2000

Lugnut said:


> What?!
> 
> You make food...
> 
> He eats food...
> 
> 
> PERFECT!!


\


OMFG........You are a mess.


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:


>



Harder!


----------



## 4d2008

man I keep striking out all over these forums.. cant even get dinner cooked for me. lmao.


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Harder!



yes please.


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> yes please.



Where are my pictures


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:


> Harder!


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> Where are my pictures



ummmmm???? sold em to youporn.com I mailed you a check. you didnt get it? hmm wonder why.... IM SORRY I FORGOT.. but I promise I only took a couple photos its not like I normally do and post hundreds on my myspace page. (and I havent posted any of these ones) yet.


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> ummmmm???? sold em to youporn.com I mailed you a check. you didnt get it? hmm wonder why.... IM SORRY I FORGOT.. but I promise I only took a couple photos its not like I normally do and post hundreds on my myspace page. (and I havent posted any of these ones) yet.



I still want them


----------



## StrawberryGal

lovinmaryland said:


> I still want them



Why do we need to pray for Mojo? :shrug:


----------



## 4d2008

lovinmaryland said:


> I still want them



and I want someone to look in the eye and smile at each n every day but sometimes #### happens...    ok, ok... Tonight I promise Ill upload the photos.


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> ummmmm???? sold em to youporn.com I mailed you a check. you didnt get it? hmm wonder why.... IM SORRY I FORGOT.. but I promise I only took a couple photos its not like I normally do and post hundreds on my myspace page. (and I havent posted any of these ones) yet.


She just wants them for her scrapbook.  She has a creative memories meeting tomorrow, and you know with pics like that, all the girls will be jealous.


----------



## kelb

StrawberryGal said:


> Did he asked you if I was available last Friday?



I think someone asked about me! LOL


----------



## lovinmaryland

4d2008 said:


> and I want someone to look in the eye and smile at each n every day but sometimes #### happens...    ok, ok... Tonight I promise Ill upload the photos.



Thank you


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I think someone asked about me! LOL



YES I ASKED PEOPLE ABOUT PEOPLE LMAO... Better to get the 411 before walking up and getting shot down...


----------



## StrawberryGal

kelb said:


> I think someone asked about me! LOL



Someone asked about you, me, and some other hottie at CiP.


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> and I want someone to look in the eye and smile at each n every day but sometimes #### happens...    ok, ok... Tonight I promise Ill upload the photos.



Get a dog.


----------



## StrawberryGal

4d2008 said:


> YES I ASKED PEOPLE ABOUT PEOPLE LMAO... Better to get the 411 before walking up and getting shot down...


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Get a dog.



love puppy breath.


----------



## 4d2008

StrawberryGal said:


>



Thank you  Now can I please get back to working on movies stats and jwwb's dinner invite.


----------



## StrawberryGal

4d2008 said:


> Thank you  Now can I please get back to working on movies stats and jwwb's dinner invite.



I think jwwb turned you down.

As for movies' stats, it sound like she's saying that she's single. :shrug:


----------



## Lugnut

StrawberryGal said:


> Why do we need to pray for Mojo? :shrug:



Heroine overdose.     He's in rehab now.


----------



## jwwb2000

StrawberryGal said:


> I think jwwb turned you down.
> 
> As for movies' stats, it sound like she's saying that she's single. :shrug:




I never said no :shrug:


----------



## StrawberryGal

Lugnut said:


> Heroine overdose.     He's in rehab now.



Where's that smilie with frown face with a hat on the chest in the person's hand?


----------



## StrawberryGal

jwwb2000 said:


> I never said no :shrug:



Ah, so dinner is still on for 4d2008?


----------



## 4d2008

StrawberryGal said:


> I think jwwb turned you down.
> 
> As for movies' stats, it sound like she's saying that she's single. :shrug:



oh no.. jwwb is just playing hard to get  and I want "other" stats pics are a big plus  Im outta here.. Going home now. BBL.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I never said no :shrug:



told ya


----------



## kelb

StrawberryGal said:


> Someone asked about you, me, and some other hottie at CiP.


----------



## islandgrl

Moviegirl is single.


----------



## Lugnut

islandgrl said:


> Moviegirl is single.



So is 4D2008...

It's a perfect match!!


----------



## kelb

islandgrl said:


> Moviegirl is single.



LOL nice call out!


----------



## Jameo

migtig said:


> Get a dog.



or 2! They are always honest


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> or 2! They are always honest



I already have 2 parrots and 2 cats dont want another animal. birds tell me they love me every day and the cats sleep on me so Im good for affection lmao.


----------



## Chain729

moviegirl1980 said:


> Please prove to me that what I heard is wrong....I'm in the market for a late20's/30's man anyway.....if they're all done then it's gonna be a long life.



First, stop quoting Oprah and extend your age range.  If you aren't finding what you want, you need to take the blinders off.


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> I already have 2 parrots and 2 cats *dont want another animal.* birds tell me they love me every day and the cats sleep on me so Im good for affection lmao.



Why not?


----------



## StrawberryGal

4d2008 said:


> I already have 2 parrots and 2 cats dont want another animal. birds tell me they love me every day and the cats sleep on me so Im good for affection lmao.



I want a dog.


----------



## moviegirl1980

Chain729 said:


> First, stop quoting Oprah and extend your age range.  If you aren't finding what you want, you need to take the blinders off.



I love Oprah.  I though my age range was pretty big actually.  I never quoted an actual age range.  I thought late 20's as I am 28 and most men don't seem to like older women...and 30's was pretty big.  Maybe not, but more than 10 yrs older than me and I'm headed to being close to my parents age.

I really hope I didn't offend anyone(men).  I am an extremely open person and am really unbiased....sarcastic yes, but harmless.


----------



## Chain729

moviegirl1980 said:


> I love Oprah.  I though my age range was pretty big actually.  I never quoted an actual age range.  I thought late 20's as I am 28 and most men don't seem to like older women...and 30's was pretty big.  Maybe not, but more than 10 yrs older than me and I'm headed to being close to my parents age.
> 
> I really hope I didn't offend anyone(men).  I am an extremely open person and am really unbiased....sarcastic yes, but harmless.



1.  Oprah is a tool.
2.  You aren't looking in the place.  I'm 25 and R1 could've been your babysitter.
3.  Stop believing in fairy tales.  Yes, you do.  Look at your sig.
4.  Cleavage and short skirts work wonders.


----------



## moviegirl1980

Chain729 said:


> 1.  Oprah is a tool.
> 2.  You aren't looking in the place.  I'm 25 and R1 could've been your babysitter.
> 3.  Stop believing in fairy tales.  Yes, you do.  Look at your sig.
> 4.  Cleavage and short skirts work wonders.



1.Ok, no more Oprah quotes...for now.

2.I'm not really looking, the topic just came up.  

3.Of course I believe in fairy tales....darn Disney.   But I am firmly grounded in reality.

4. No thanks.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> I already have 2 parrots and 2 cats dont want another animal. birds tell me they love me every day and the cats sleep on me so Im good for affection lmao.



Cats


----------



## lovinmaryland

Jameo said:


> Cats



Man it could've been a love connection if he didnt mention those damn cats


----------



## Jameo

lovinmaryland said:


> Man it could've been a love connection if he didnt mention those damn cats



I know. What a damn shame


----------



## 4d2008

Jameo said:


> I know. What a damn shame



lmao story of my life. damned puzzy always causing problems.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> lmao story of my life. damned puzzy always causing problems.



 
And that would be why dogs rule


----------



## dn0121

smile, its what life is made for


----------



## moviegirl1980

I like smiling it's my favorite!


----------



## Beta84

Jameo said:


> And that would be why dogs rule


----------



## Bonehead

Damn this thread has been hilarious. A real window into the mind of SOMD people that you see every day. Young and old, drunk and sober, lost my truck or was it stolen, yessir officer I will drive them home, hot wet lesbian kisses in the WAWA ladies room, soccer Moms on Roses stage cat crawling,  bless you all. I missed this one but not the next one. Too funny. Glad everyone made it home alive.


----------



## dn0121

Wirelessly posted (Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 4.01; Windows CE; PPC; 240x320))

my apologies, meatballs for everyone


----------



## toppick08

Bonehead said:


> Damn this thread has been hilarious. A real window into the mind of SOMD people that you see every day. Young and old, drunk and sober, lost my truck or was it stolen, yessir officer I will drive them home, hot wet lesbian kisses in the WAWA ladies room, soccer Moms on Roses stage cat crawling,  bless you all. I missed this one but not the next one. Too funny. Glad everyone made it home alive.


----------



## islandgrl

Bonehead said:


> Damn this thread has been hilarious. A real window into the mind of SOMD people that you see every day. Young and old, drunk and sober, lost my truck or was it stolen, yessir officer I will drive them home, hot wet lesbian kisses in the WAWA ladies room, soccer Moms on Roses stage cat crawling,  bless you all. I missed this one but not the next one. Too funny. Glad everyone made it home alive.



Good way to sum up a 200 page thread!


----------



## Bonehead

Pure entertainment in it's purest form, the human situation.


----------



## DreamBlaze

jwwb2000 said:


> all men are just a PITA and just wanna :bangbangbang:
> 
> That is why the toys are much better and ALWAYS deliver an excellent outcome



wrong!


----------



## DreamBlaze

Lugnut said:


> Heroine overdose.     He's in rehab now.



Serious?


----------



## StrawberryGal

DreamBlaze said:


> Serious?



No, it's a joke.


----------



## UncleBacon

so whos all down for Thursday at abcs lounge around 6ish


----------



## Mojo

UncleBacon said:


> so whos all down for Thursday at abcs lounge around 6ish



I might be down, I'll let you know on Thursday.


----------



## UncleBacon

so far as far as I know for Thursday 

4d
bacon
Radiant1


----------



## kris31280

Lugnut said:


> So is 4D2008...
> 
> It's a perfect match!!



WTH is with you and trying to find everyone as a perfect match, eh?


----------



## UncleBacon

everybody needs somebody sometime


----------



## DreamBlaze

A conversation I had earlier...

Dreamblaze to Islandgirl -  I can't use this if I have an open wound!
Islandgirl to Dreamblaze -  It's only a little prick
Dreamblaze to Islandgirl - What, like a gash!?!....
Islandgirl to Dreamblaze - Well I guess I answered the horse question

For all those who are wondering...I still contest the question has not been answered!


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> so far as far as I know for Thursday
> 
> 4d
> bacon
> Radiant1



Really? ABC? what happened to Damons Happy Hour.


----------



## DreamBlaze

4d2008 said:


> Really? ABC? what happened to Damons Happy Hour.



I've boycotted Damons, they don't have Guiness!

ABC doesn't have Drambuie, so I am still up a creek


----------



## Lugnut

kris31280 said:


> WTH is with you and trying to find everyone as a perfect match, eh?



I'm like cupid and ####.


----------



## ylexot

Lugnut said:


> I'm like cupid and ####.



...minus the cupid 







j/k


----------



## Lugnut

ylexot said:


> ...minus the cupid
> 
> j/k





Don't MAKE me bring out the gat!!


----------



## kelb

From what I heard yesterday.. you are washed up and might not have the  BIG GAT that you used to have


----------



## Lugnut

kelb said:


> From what I heard yesterday.. you are washed up and might not have the  BIG GAT that you used to have



Yeah, well you know how it is. Dude hits his 30's and BAM!!! All done.


----------



## migtig

Lugnut said:


> I'm like cupid and ####.



Awww, you do like to dress up as cupid and shoot chicks in the arse.  You are so full of romance and ####.


----------



## Lugnut

migtig said:


> Awww, you do like to dress up as cupid and shoot chicks in the arse.  You are so full of romance and ####.



If by "dress up as cupid and shoot chicks in the ass" you mean... Wear a loin cloth and uh... Nevermind...

Then, YES!! I'm a romantic mofo!  



Or I'm full of ####. Certainly not out of the question...


----------



## migtig

Lugnut said:


> If by "dress up as cupid and shoot chicks in the ass" you mean... Wear a loin cloth and uh... Nevermind...
> 
> Then, YES!! I'm a romantic mofo!
> 
> 
> 
> Or I'm full of ####. Certainly not out of the question...



Yes I know.


----------



## kris31280

Lugnut said:


> I'm like cupid and ####.



I'll believe THAT when I see it... do you come with references?  Last I heard you were like the grim reaper of cupids, carrying some heart shaped pans destined to destroy relationships.


----------



## kelb

Lugnut said:


> If by "dress up as cupid and shoot chicks in the ass" you mean... Wear a loin cloth and uh... Nevermind...
> 
> Then, YES!! I'm a romantic mofo!
> 
> 
> 
> Or I'm full of ####. Certainly not out of the question...



OK.. I just fell in love with you again


----------



## Lugnut

kris31280 said:


> I'll believe THAT when I see it... do you come with references?  Last I heard you were like the grim reaper of cupids, carrying some heart shaped pans destined to destroy relationships.




  Ah yes... The heart haped cake pans...


----------



## kelb

*Happy Hour....*

Ok.. So Thursday I'm going to Calypso Bay in AA county. Dirt is Playig there!  ... If anyone is interested!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> Ok.. So Thursday I'm going to Calypso Bay in AA county. Dirt is Playig there!  ... If anyone is interested!



Oh, Im interested..


----------



## Lugnut

kelb said:


> Ok.. So Thursday I'm going to Calypso Bay in AA county. Dirt is Playig there!  ... If anyone is interested!



Shoot! Thursday is out for me. 

Neve been to Calypso bay, what's the scoop on the joint?


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Oh, Im interested..



 wanna go. You can meet Big Brother!


----------



## kelb

Lugnut said:


> Shoot! Thursday is out for me.
> 
> Neve been to Calypso bay, what's the scoop on the joint?



Its a bar/restaurant/tikibar and dock. its fun.
Calypso Bay Restaurant
Check out all 3 pics galleries. I love sitting in the sand


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> wanna go. You can meet Big Brother!



Ill think about it. I know a few of us were wanting something to do thurs since we are heading outta town friday.


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> Ill think about it. I know a few of us were wanting something to do thurs since we are heading outta town friday.



I saw you were talking about ABC but I like to venture around  I would rather sit and listen to a rockin band then in ABC.. ( No offence to ABC LOL)


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> I saw you were talking about ABC but I like to venture around  I would rather sit and listen to a rockin band then in ABC.. ( No offence to ABC LOL)



I 100% agree trust me.. ABC is not my first choice ever...


----------



## Lugnut

kelb said:


> Its a bar/restaurant/tikibar and dock. its fun.
> Calypso Bay Restaurant
> Check out all 3 pics galleries. I love sitting in the sand




Gallery isn't really interesting... Decent place?  They have "live music" listed for Friday night as well but no announcement for who is playing.

Dunno, might check it out!


----------



## kelb

Lugnut said:


> Gallery isn't really interesting... Decent place?  They have "live music" listed for Friday night as well but no announcement for who is playing.
> 
> Dunno, might check it out!



They have a myspace and there is a radio commercial  for them out now. Its def a good place to go. You can sit on the water in the sand or sit at the tiki or inside with the bands. The food is  too!!!


----------



## UncleBacon

I'm game for what ever


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I'm game for what ever



Bacon, Im home for a second, just sent some pics out is all... start a thread for tomorrow and lets figure out the plan so we have one. Ill get back on around 2ish (hopefully).... Been talking to a few via, here, pm, myspace, and yahoo... CHAOS!!!! lets all get a plan... LATER


----------



## dn0121

I'd like to meet up for some brews. Ill look for when you decide on a place.


----------



## Lugnut

Screw happy hour, what's on for tonight???


----------



## Radiant1

Lugnut said:


> Screw happy hour, what's on for tonight???



You mean you weren't privy to the cool kid ?

It's  b-day at  at  o'clock with  and then  afterwards of course.


----------



## migtig

Lugnut said:


> Screw happy hour, what's on for tonight???



I am so kicking your arse.


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> You mean you weren't privy to the cool kid ?
> 
> It's  b-day at  at  o'clock with  and then  afterwards of course.



I will NOT be going to  afterwards.


----------



## Lugnut

Radiant1 said:


> You mean you weren't privy to the cool kid ?
> 
> It's  b-day at  at  o'clock with  and then  afterwards of course.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> I will NOT be going to  afterwards.



You can wear your boa and tiara :shrug:


----------



## Lugnut

migtig said:


> I am so kicking your arse.



Sorry... I forgot!!!  

I'ma go re check time/place now.


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> I will NOT be going to  afterwards.



Neither will I because I never got invited, I'm not a cool kid. 

I'm a dork.  Which means I'll be seeing you tomorrow instead.


----------



## migtig

Radiant1 said:


> You mean you weren't privy to the cool kid ?
> 
> It's  b-day at  at  o'clock with  and then  afterwards of course.


You should come and jump out of the cake.  



4d2008 said:


> I will NOT be going to  afterwards.



Uh huh.  Sure you won't.


----------



## Mojo

4d2008 said:


> I will NOT be going to  afterwards.



Oh yes you are!



Radiant1 said:


> Neither will I because I never got invited, I'm not a cool kid.
> 
> I'm a dork.  Which means I'll be seeing you tomorrow instead.



  You and Chain better both be coming.


----------



## migtig

Radiant1 said:


> Neither will I because I never got invited, I'm not a cool kid.
> 
> I'm a dork.  Which means I'll be seeing you tomorrow instead.



Consider yourself invited.


----------



## Radiant1

Mojo said:


> You and Chain better both be coming.



Chain didn't ask me to go with Him. :shrug:



migtig said:


> Consider yourself invited.



Thank you baby!


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Oh yes you are!
> .



we will see. ive just never had fun there, but Ive also been sober both times Ive been. I really need to stop being the D.D.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> we will see. ive just never had fun there, but Ive also been sober both times Ive been. I really need to stop being the D.D.



You are going whether you want to or not.  You have yet to experience the place with Mojo.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> You are going whether you want to or not.  You have yet to experience the place with Mojo.



some 1 PM me the FIRST place and time to be plz. Sorry mig it was deleted.

By the way people. My camera IS charging right now


----------



## Mojo

Radiant1 said:


> Chain didn't ask me to go with Him. :shrug:
> 
> Can you wear the size "B" bikini top that he bought you, thanks in advance
> 
> Thank you baby!





4d2008 said:


> we will see. ive just never had fun there, but Ive also been sober both times Ive been. I really need to stop being the D.D.



You went in there sober   You are a braver man than I thought.  No way in hell would I ever do that.  Make Uncle Bacon drive, I'm sure you already have enough goat carcasses laying around the house as it is


----------



## warneckutz

Mojo said:


> You went in there *sober*   You are a braver man than I thought.  No way in hell would I ever do that.  Make Uncle Bacon drive, I'm sure you already have enough goat carcasses laying around the house as it is


----------



## migtig

4d2008 said:


> some 1 PM me the FIRST place and time to be plz. Sorry mig it was deleted.
> 
> By the way people. My camera IS charging right now



  Leave the camera at home.


----------



## lovinmaryland

migtig said:


> Leave the camera at home.



You mean you dont want to see more pictures of me


----------



## Radiant1

The bikini top is for private viewing only, let me know when you and your wife want to make an appointment.


----------



## Jameo

4d2008 said:


> some 1 PM me the FIRST place and time to be plz. Sorry mig it was deleted.
> 
> By the way people. My camera IS charging right now




 So is mine.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Radiant1 said:


> Neither will I because I never got invited, I'm not a cool kid.
> 
> I'm a dork.  *Which means I'll be seeing you tomorrow instead.*


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Leave the camera at home.



sorry, thats just not going to happen. What happens here stays on myspace. You should know this by now.


----------



## ylexot

migtig said:


> Leave the camera at home.



Camera is ok, just not at


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:


> So is mine.



I'm bringing duct tape


----------



## ylexot

4d2008 said:


> sorry, thats just not going to happen. What happens here stays on myspace. You should know this by now.



[tonystark]I better not see this on MySpace.[/tonystark]


----------



## Radiant1

lovinmaryland said:


>



At the Renn Faire you silly horny woman!


----------



## 4d2008

Radiant1 said:


> At the Renn Faire you silly horny woman!



cant wait for that too, never been. just leaving so early is going to suck


----------



## migtig

ylexot said:


> Camera is ok, just not at



But you said you wanted 8x10 glossies of Anna Nicole in the rope swing.


----------



## kelb

Radiant1 said:


> Neither will I because I never got invited, I'm not a cool kid.
> 
> I'm a dork.  Which means I'll be seeing you tomorrow instead.



Me either : but I have to work anyways!


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> cant wait for that too, never been. just leaving so early is going to suck




who what when where


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> who what when where



Ive told you and Ive already assumed your not going.


----------



## Radiant1

4d2008 said:


> Ive told you and Ive already assumed your not going.



Uncle B isn't going?


----------



## ylexot

kelb said:


> Me either : but I have to work anyways!



Where are you working?  Maybe we'll come visit.


----------



## migtig

Radiant1 said:


> Uncle B isn't going?



Tonight he is.  Tomorrow morning though I bet he's either hugging his pillow or his toilet.  Plus college ball's on tomorrow.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> Ive told you and Ive already assumed your not going.





I told you to grab me a ticket....I had no idea you needed a ticket until you told me...then I went and said get me a ticket....I can't go through mwr anymore


----------



## UncleBacon

migtig said:


> Tonight he is.  Tomorrow morning though I bet he's either hugging his pillow or his toilet.  Plus college ball's on tomorrow.




so who's driving the bus tonight ?


----------



## migtig

UncleBacon said:


> I told you to grab me a ticket....I had no idea you needed a ticket until you told me...then I went and said get me a ticket....I can't go through mwr anymore



 Yes you can.


----------



## Radiant1

migtig said:


> Tonight he is.  Tomorrow morning though I bet he's either hugging his pillow or his toilet.  Plus college ball's on tomorrow.



I'll have to get my fill of his tight butt and bald head tonight then.


----------



## UncleBacon

migtig said:


> Yes you can.




I thought that was just for military type


----------



## UncleBacon

migtig said:


> Wanna ride with?  You have to hold the cake.  Be here around 6:20.




I can make that happen...I've got nothing to do but cut the grass today


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I told you to grab me a ticket....I had no idea you needed a ticket until you told me...then I went and said get me a ticket....I can't go through mwr anymore



you do realize we are hitting the road at 8am which means we have to be at straws house before then right. you sure you want me to get you a ticket?


----------



## Radiant1

UncleBacon said:


> I told you to grab me a ticket....I had no idea you needed a ticket until you told me...then I went and said get me a ticket....I can't go through mwr anymore



Just buy a ticket at the gate.


----------



## migtig

UncleBacon said:


> so who's driving the bus tonight ?



Wanna ride with?  You have to hold the cake.  Be here around 6:00


----------



## ylexot

UncleBacon said:


> I thought that was just for military type



Nah, but I think military gets better discounts on some stuff.


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> Me either : but I have to work anyways!



  I thought you said you would be in the area tonight


----------



## 4d2008

ylexot said:


> Where are you working?  Maybe we'll come visit.



 if you dont know where she works by now you need to catch up on alot 

oh and


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> you do realize we are hitting the road at 8am which means we have to be at straws house before then right. you sure you want me to get you a ticket?



where the hell is it?


----------



## migtig

*Bacon*

I can't judge time/distance.  Be here at 6:00pm so we can be there on time. 

And hold the cake.


----------



## ylexot

UncleBacon said:


> where the hell is it?



Near Annapolis.


----------



## UncleBacon

migtig said:


> I can't judge time/distance.  Be here at 6:00pm so we can be there on time.
> 
> And hold the cake.



I can make that happen too


----------



## UncleBacon

ylexot said:


> Near Annapolis.


how much are tickets?


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> how much are tickets?



think at MWR its 13. I still need to get mine.


----------



## Mojo

UncleBacon said:


> how much are tickets?



Maryland Renaissance Festival - Ticket Prices and Group Sales


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> think at MWR its 13. I still need to get mine.




well hook a brotha up....$13 if I'm too hung over to make it I wont be upset over $13....


----------



## kelb

Mojo said:


> I thought you said you would be in the area tonight



I'm so confused


----------



## Mojo

kelb said:


> I'm so confused



Stand by for a PM


----------



## 4d2008

Mojo said:


> Stand by for a PM



A PM wont help her, she is always :shrug:


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> A PM wont help her, she is always :shrug:



 So what if I should have been born a blonde!!!!


----------



## 4d2008

kelb said:


> So what if I should have been *borne *a blonde!!!!





I still luv ya kel


----------



## kelb

4d2008 said:


> I still luv ya kel



and a effen typo!!! Jesus!!!!


----------



## StrawberryGal

UncleBacon said:


> how much are tickets?



MWR's Renaissance Festival Tickets are $13.50 per a person and at the gate is $18.00 per person.

You can get the tickets on the base if you are contractors working on the base and a Federal Government employee.  It's not just for military anymore.


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> I'll have to get my fill of his tight butt and bald head tonight then.



So much for time to Myself.  you might as well meet Me at the dungeon at 18:30.


----------



## migtig

Chain729 said:


> So much for time to Myself.  you might as well meet Me at the dungeon at 18:30.



So you are dissing me?    How very petulant and I am not pleased.


----------



## Chain729

migtig said:


> So you are dissing me?    How very petulant and I am not pleased.



No, I'm not.  I don't go after friends un-provoked, and most of the time not even when I am.

Her dig here, was public to garner support and use your lack of knowledge to her advantage, with plausable deniability.  It was started by her frustration at me, on a number of things and had nothing to do with you inviting her or not.  She knows how I come across on here and said what she needed to to push those semi-close to me against me.


----------



## UncleBacon

so here I am and there I was


----------



## Mojo

UncleBacon said:


> so here I am and there I was



You better be ready to hit it hard tonight!  No games


----------



## UncleBacon

Mojo said:


> You better be ready to hit it hard tonight!  No games





who do you think you're talking to.....4d educate this guy on bacons drinking habits 101


----------



## Mojo

UncleBacon said:


> who do you think you're talking to.....4d educate this guy on bacons drinking habits 101



I heard about the anal ease and dead goats already


----------



## UncleBacon

Mojo said:


> I heard about the anal ease and dead goats already





sometimes things happen and you just have to improvise


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> who do you think you're talking to.....4d educate this guy on bacons drinking habits 101



can we start drinking now? Im bored.


----------



## StrawberryGal

UncleBacon said:


> so here I am and there I was



Don't drink too much tonight.  4d need you to help him stare at women's boobs at Renaissance Festival tomorrow.


----------



## 4d2008

StrawberryGal said:


> Don't drink too much tonight.  4d need you to help him stare at women's boobs at Renaissance Festival tomorrow.



lmao, I can almost promise you he WILL NOT be awake when its time to leave lol...


----------



## toppick08

4d2008 said:


> lmao, I can almost promise you he WILL NOT be awake when its time to leave lol...


----------



## 4d2008

toppick08 said:


>


----------



## StrawberryGal

4d2008 said:


> lmao, I can almost promise you he WILL NOT be awake when its time to leave lol...



Pour a bucket of cold water on him when it is time to get him up.  This way he got his early shower done ready and all he have to do is dry up and get dressed.


----------



## 4d2008

StrawberryGal said:


> Pour a bucket of cold water on him when it is time to get him up.  This way he got his early shower done ready and all he have to do is dry up and get dressed.



HECK NO, he lives to far away, he wants to come he needs to be at my place by 730.


----------



## StrawberryGal

4d2008 said:


> HECK NO, he lives to far away, he wants to come he needs to be at my place by 730.





Would he answer the phone?  Or there's anyone in his house that can pour bucket of cold water on him for you?


----------



## 4d2008

StrawberryGal said:


> Would he answer the phone?  Or there's anyone in his house that can pour bucket of cold water on him for you?



lmao, if he wants to go he will be up.


----------



## UncleBacon

what the hell...there will be no pouring of buckets of ice water on bacon


----------



## StrawberryGal

UncleBacon said:


> what the hell...there will be no pouring of buckets of ice water on bacon



If you don't want to be poured with ice water on you, then get up and join us for the fun day at Renaissance Festival.  I'll find a way to get to your house and pour the bucket of cold water on you.


----------



## UncleBacon

StrawberryGal said:


> If you don't want to be poured with ice water on you, then get up and join us for the fun day at Renaissance Festival.  I'll find a way to get to your house and pour the bucket of cold water on you.


that migh tnot be a good idea


----------



## StrawberryGal

UncleBacon said:


> that migh tnot be a good idea



Guess you don't want surprise wake up call?


----------



## UncleBacon

StrawberryGal said:


> Guess you don't want surprise wake up call?





I can think of better surprises for waking up


----------



## Radiant1

Chain729 said:


> No, I'm not.  I don't go after friends un-provoked, and most of the time not even when I am.
> 
> Her dig here, was public to garner support and use your lack of knowledge to her advantage, with plausable deniability.  It was started by her frustration at me, on a number of things and had nothing to do with you inviting her or not.  She knows how I come across on here and said what she needed to to push those semi-close to me against me.




Good Lord. 

Here's the perfect song for you...

*PARANOID*

Finished with my woman
'Cause she couldn't help me with my mind
People think I'm insane
Because I am frowning all the time

All day long I think of things
But nothing seems to satisfy
Think I'll lose my mind
If I don't find something to pacify

Can you help me occupy my brain?
Oh yeah!

I need someone to show me
The things in life that I can't find
I can't see the things that make true happiness
I must be blind

Make a joke and I will sigh
And you will laugh and I will cry
Happiness I cannot feel
And love to me is so unreal

And so as you hear these words
Telling you now of my state
I tell you to enjoy life
I wish I could but it's too late


----------



## Chain729

Radiant1 said:


> Good Lord.
> 
> Here's the perfect song for you...
> 
> *PARANOID*
> 
> Finished with my woman
> 'Cause she couldn't help me with my mind
> People think I'm insane
> Because I am frowning all the time
> 
> All day long I think of things
> But nothing seems to satisfy
> Think I'll lose my mind
> If I don't find something to pacify
> 
> Can you help me occupy my brain?
> Oh yeah!
> 
> I need someone to show me
> The things in life that I can't find
> I can't see the things that make true happiness
> I must be blind
> 
> Make a joke and I will sigh
> And you will laugh and I will cry
> Happiness I cannot feel
> And love to me is so unreal
> 
> And so as you hear these words
> Telling you now of my state
> I tell you to enjoy life
> I wish I could but it's too late



  Figured that'd be your reaction.


----------



## DreamBlaze

UncleBacon said:


> who do you think you're talking to.....4d educate this guy on bacons drinking habits 101



Did you tell him about Irish Car bombs and the little man?


----------



## DreamBlaze

StrawberryGal said:


> Don't drink too much tonight.  4d need you to help him stare at women's boobs at Renaissance Festival tomorrow.



I thought ren fest was sunday


----------



## DreamBlaze

4d2008 said:


> sorry, thats just not going to happen. What happens here stays on myspace. You should know this by now.



Apparently!


----------



## UncleBacon

DreamBlaze said:


> Did you tell him about Irish Car bombs and the little man?




I'm coming back with a vengeance


----------



## DreamBlaze

UncleBacon said:


> I'm coming back with a vengeance



not tonight, I have a ride in the morning.  I'll take a rain check


----------



## 4d2008

DreamBlaze said:


> I thought ren fest was sunday



some are going sunday but all the great people are going saturday.


----------



## DreamBlaze

4d2008 said:


> some are going sunday but all the great people are going saturday.



great at what, Being A44clowns?


----------



## 4d2008

DreamBlaze said:


> great at what, Being A44clowns?



thats what makes it fun


----------



## DreamBlaze

4d2008 said:


> thats what makes it fun



Well....in that case mark me +1 for Sat so I can ride in the Clown car


----------



## 4d2008

DreamBlaze said:


> Well....in that case mark me +1 for Sat so I can ride in the Clown car



if your serious Ill see ya tomorrow. Im out... gotta finish getting ready for tonights . later.


----------



## jwwb2000

DreamBlaze said:


> Well....in that case mark me +1 for Sat so I can ride in the Clown car





Thank you!

Ps.....I'm freezing and finally figured out how to get my heels off


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> I'm coming back with a vengeance





vengeance = Zachy V from A7X 

He actually has hair to pull on the top of his skull :shrug:


----------



## DreamBlaze

jwwb2000 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ps.....I'm freezing and finally figured out how to get my heels off



Welcome, you can ride any time.  Porn stars always have heels on


----------



## jwwb2000

DreamBlaze said:


> Welcome, you can ride any time.  Porn stars always have heels on



But you didn't  me


----------



## islandgrl

DreamBlaze said:


> I thought ren fest was sunday



For us it is Sunday!!!!!


----------



## DreamBlaze

jwwb2000 said:


> But you didn't  me





You were good, I wasn't provoking....I can though


----------



## jwwb2000

DreamBlaze said:


> You were good, I wasn't provoking....I can though




For once, I was behaving 

That doesn't happen too often AT ALL!!!


But you have to get up early :shrug:


----------



## DreamBlaze

jwwb2000 said:


> For once, I was behaving
> 
> That doesn't happen too often AT ALL!!!
> 
> 
> But you have to get up early :shrug:



Yes, I do.  So I am going to hit the hay


----------



## islandgrl

Thank You Dreamy for getting me home safely!!!! Now get some sleep you have to be up early....sorry I made you worry!


----------



## DreamBlaze

islandgrl said:


> Thank You Dreamy for getting me home safely!!!! Now get some sleep you have to be up early....sorry I made you worry!



welcome, I am going to put a flag on you like they put on the back of bicycles so you can't hide behind cars.  And according to SOMdgirl it's now "Wet Dream"


----------



## islandgrl

DreamBlaze said:


> welcome, I am going to put a flag on you like they put on the back of bicycles so you can't hide behind cars.  And according to SOMdgirl it's now "Wet Dream"



I don't know if I want to draw that much attention & @ Somdgrl!!


----------



## migtig

islandgrl said:


> I don't know if I want to draw that much attention & @ Somdgrl!!



I'll wear one with you.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DreamBlaze said:


> welcome, I am going to put a flag on you like they put on the back of bicycles so you can't hide behind cars.  And according to SOMdgirl it's now "Wet Dream"



 Wet is appropriate


----------



## jwwb2000

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Wet is appropriate



I musta missed something......


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:


> I musta missed something......



You were busy with the cake.  

I must say Wet Dream makes an awesome body guard and I am adding him to my roster.  

Beta makes an awesome watcher as well.  And he needs a big shout out.


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:


> You were busy with the cake.
> 
> I must say Wet Dream makes an awesome body guard and I am adding him to my roster.
> 
> Beta makes an awesome watcher as well.  And he needs a big shout out.



OH


----------



## Beta84

DreamBlaze said:


> welcome, I am going to put a flag on you like they put on the back of bicycles so you can't hide behind cars.  And according to SOMdgirl it's now "Wet Dream"


It wasn't a car we were hiding behind, it was a very large SUV!  Come to think of it, we hid behind there to avoid someone but then we just sorta stayed there.  We needed a safety zone while we were waiting around there.



migtig said:


> You were busy with the cake.
> 
> I must say Wet Dream makes an awesome body guard and I am adding him to my roster.
> 
> Beta makes an awesome watcher as well.  And he needs a big shout out.



  Jameo helped too!  islandgrl is a handful!


----------



## islandgrl

Beta84 said:


> It wasn't a car we were hiding behind, it was a very large SUV!  Come to think of it, we hid behind there to avoid someone but then we just sorta stayed there.  We needed a safety zone while we were waiting around there.
> 
> 
> 
> Jameo helped too!  islandgrl is a handful!



Yes, we were hiding from someone but then I think we forgot we were hiding. You guys are the best for waiting with me until Dream came back!

Beta I do want to thank you for looking out for me last night & being my DD because there was no way I was getting on the back of Dreams bike!! Your the best


----------



## islandgrl

migtig said:


> I'll wear one with you.



Yay, then we can draw attention together!!


----------



## jwwb2000

islandgrl said:


> Yes, we were hiding from someone but then I think we forgot we were hiding. You guys are the best for waiting with me until Dream came back!
> 
> Beta I do want to thank you for looking out for me last night & being my DD because there was no way I was getting on the *back of Dreams bike*!! Your the best



It was cold back there.


----------



## Jameo

Beta84 said:


> It wasn't a car we were hiding behind, it was a very large SUV!  Come to think of it, we hid behind there to avoid someone but then we just sorta stayed there.  We needed a safety zone while we were waiting around there.
> 
> 
> 
> Jameo helped too!  islandgrl is a handful!




Effin stalkers


----------



## UncleBacon

they're something thats for sure haha


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> they're something thats for sure haha



I've got some really  pictures of you


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> I've got some really  pictures of you





oh yeah....did you myspace them yet?


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:


> I've got some really  pictures of you


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> oh yeah....did you myspace them yet?



Do you see them there yet?


----------



## UncleBacon

Jameo said:


> Do you see them there yet?




Ijust looked.....nope


----------



## UncleBacon

lets get hot on that


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> lets get hot on that



I'm trying. But my internet connection sucks ass tonight. I'm gonna come steal yours.


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> Ijust looked.....nope



I see them


----------



## UncleBacon

I see the few she put up....she put up doubles of me


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I see the few she put up....she put up doubles of me



cause your extra special...


----------



## UncleBacon

I'm extra something


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> I'm extra something



Can I rub your head again?


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Can I rub your head again?




sure....


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> sure....



check out my new myspace song. IT ROCKS!!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> sure....



It's a damn shame you're gay  But you and 4d do make a cute couple 












That's what you get for the deodorizer comment


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> I'm extra something



Extra mean.

I was still sticky from all that damn icing :


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It's a damn shame you're gay  But you and 4d do make a cute couple
> 
> 
> That's what you get for the deodorizer comment



BUT WHY DO I GET THROWN INTO THIS???!!!????


----------



## RaspberryBeret

4d2008 said:


> check out my new myspace song. IT ROCKS!!!!



OH MY! Thats pretty good though


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It's a damn shame you're gay  But you and 4d do make a cute couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you get for the deodorizer comment




lmao...its all good


----------



## 4d2008

RaspberryBeret said:


> OH MY! Thats pretty good though



I think it kicks azz


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> BUT WHY DO I GET THROWN INTO THIS???!!!????



cause you're the catcher.


----------



## UncleBacon

jwwb2000 said:


> Extra mean.
> 
> I was still sticky from all that damn icing :




I still had icing in my goatee this morning...I was like what the hell


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> cause you're the catcher.



damn I hate you people


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> lmao...its all good


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> damn I hate you people




that means you're the lil spoon biotch


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> damn I hate you people



you people??? You people??? YOU People???? 











did you just call me a SMIB again?


----------



## 4d2008

4d2008 said:


> damn I hate you people



again


----------



## RaspberryBeret

4d2008 said:


> I think it kicks azz



I once knew a girl named Delilah and that song fits her pretty well. 
I think she lives somewhere in California now


----------



## 4d2008

RaspberryBeret said:


> I once knew a girl named Delilah and that song fits her pretty well. I think she lives somwhere in California now



after this song Im calling all my ex's delilah


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> I still had icing in my goatee this morning...I was like what the hell




There is a good pic of me smearing is all over your face too


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Listen hear Uncle Kracker and 4Doors down...



Payback is a biatch


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Listen hear Uncle Kracker and 4Doors down...
> 
> 
> 
> Payback is a biatch



There is nothing you can do that I havent already done to myself.


----------



## UncleBacon

RaspberryBeret said:


> I once knew a girl named Delilah and that song fits her pretty well.
> I think she lives somewhere in California now




I know a crazy girl named delilah too....still have her #...I can't seem to get it out of my phone...I hold onto it for some reason


----------



## SoMDGirl42

4d2008 said:


> There is nothing you can do that I havent already done to myself.



OMG, you've bengayed your balls? Don't tell me, you mixed up the anal ease with the bengay too, didn't ya?


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Listen hear Uncle Kracker and 4Doors down...
> 
> 
> 
> Payback is a biatch





you think I have shame....look at my myspace photos sometime


----------



## 4d2008

SoMDGirl42 said:


> OMG, you've bengayed your balls? Don't tell me, you mixed up the anal ease with the bengay too, didn't ya?



it wasnt an accident.


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> you think I have shame....look at my myspace photos sometime



yeah that


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> OMG, *you've bengayed your balls*? Don't tell me, you mixed up the anal ease with the bengay too, didn't ya?





I've actually have done that on a dare


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> you think I have shame....look at my myspace photos sometime



are you listed as unclekracker? What should I search on to find you


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> I've actually have done that on a dare



 How'd that work out for ya?


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> are you listed as unclekracker? What should I search on to find you




look up bacon


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> How'd that work out for ya?




not too bad actually...I went to the bathroom and jerked off....I figured the I could counter the pain with a lil self pleasure


----------



## 4d2008

oh great, now this threads going to vanish soon if this convo continues.


----------



## UncleBacon

its all gravy


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> look up bacon



it's set to private


----------



## UncleBacon

I think I'm going to grill up a steak...I skipped dinner and went straight for a beer at monks which was extremely dead


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> it's set to private




well I guess you have to add me


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Well, this thread has suddenly become more interesting


----------



## jwwb2000

bacon......


----------



## UncleBacon

or look from someone that has me as a friend already


----------



## UncleBacon

jwwb2000 said:


> bacon......




what's up


----------



## RaspberryBeret

UncleBacon said:


> you think I have shame....look at my myspace photos sometime



I've seen your pics ... there is def NO SHAME in your game


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I think I'm going to grill up a steak...I skipped dinner and went straight for a beer at monks which was extremely dead



Im out myself, woke up at 4 today and been on my feet all day. take it easy peeps.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> well I guess you have to add me



I don't know about all that. All my pictures are mainly my half pint.


----------



## UncleBacon

RaspberryBeret said:


> I've seen your pics ... there is def NO SHAME in your game





none at all


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> what's up


behave or this CCPE thread will go oof:


----------



## UncleBacon

jwwb2000 said:


> behave or this CCPE thread will go oof:




what did I do


----------



## RaspberryBeret

jwwb2000 said:


> behave or this CCPE thread will go oof:



Does Bacon need a dictionary to look up the definition of BEHAVE


----------



## UncleBacon

don't worry...about a thing....cause every lil thing...is going to be alright


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> what did I do



hey Bacon, I was just looking at the donovans myspace page.  what kind of music you play on tuesdays and is the irish band any good on fridays?


----------



## UncleBacon

RaspberryBeret said:


> Does Bacon need a dictionary to look up the definition of BEHAVE




I'm only 1/2 Polish


----------



## UncleBacon

dn0121 said:


> hey Bacon, I was just looking at the donovans myspace page.  what kind of music you play on tuesdays and is the irish band any good on fridays?




I never went on tuesdays....usually thursdays and saturdays....so I'm not sure...oh #### I forgot about rock band night.....we actually brought xbox 360 in there and would play rock band all night....the page hasn't been updated...we haven't done that in a long time


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> don't worry...about a thing....cause every lil thing...is going to be alright



Your mood on myspace is frustrated. You may want to do a rerun of post 2211, then edit that post.


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Your mood on myspace is frustrated. You may want to do a rerun of post 2211, then edit that post.




I'm frustrated because rutgers lost to wvu


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> I never went on tuesdays....usually thursdays and saturdays....so I'm not sure...oh #### I forgot about rock band night.....we actually brought xbox 360 in there and would play rock band all night....the page hasn't been updated...we haven't done that in a long time



now that actually sounds fun although I've only played guitar hero but should be pretty easy to catch on.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> I'm frustrated because rutgers lost to wvu



So, who is your NFL team?


----------



## UncleBacon

dn0121 said:


> now that actually sounds fun although I've only played guitar hero but should be pretty easy to catch on.



it was good times while it lasted


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> So, who is your NFL team?



the Dolphins are my main team but I also like the Giants...gotta support the home town team


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> I'm frustrated because rutgers lost to wvu



OSU just squeaked by Wisconsin


----------



## UncleBacon

dn0121 said:


> OSU just squeaked by Wisconsin





well crap...I hate ohio state....them winning tonight must mean that they're going to go to the bcs championship *sarcasm*


----------



## RaspberryBeret

There's a disturbance at Monks Inn now Bacon ....... looks like you left before the fun started


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> the Dolphins are my main team but I also like the Giants...gotta support the home town team


 Awww, that's too bad. My sister actually has season tickets to the dolphins.


----------



## UncleBacon

RaspberryBeret said:


> There's a disturbance at Monks Inn now Bacon ....... looks like you left before the fun started




really whats going on???there was 5 people there and they were all drunk


----------



## jwwb2000

RaspberryBeret said:


> There's a disturbance at Monks Inn now Bacon ....... looks like you left before the fun started



Is it the dude with the samari sword again


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Awww, that's too bad. My sister actually has season tickets to the dolphins.




I was a huge dan marino fan growing up.....


----------



## RaspberryBeret

UncleBacon said:


> really whats going on???there was 5 people there and they were all drunk



Two male subjects in the parking lot throwing items at females


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> really whats going on???there was 5 people there and they were all drunk



The women are all fighting over who gets to take you home and they're too drunk to realize you've already departed.


----------



## UncleBacon

RaspberryBeret said:


> Two male subjects in the parking lot throwing items at females



there was only one female not including the bartender....hmmm


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> well crap...I hate ohio state



I goto Morgantown about twice a month, and have become a fan of WVU.  I knew they would have some struggles this year but I was surprised by who they have lost to.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

RaspberryBeret said:


> Two male subjects in the parking lot throwing items at females



My bad, the women AND men are all fighting over if you're gay or not.


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> The women are all fighting over who gets to take you home and they're too drunk to realize you've already departed.




that's a possibility....


----------



## UncleBacon

dn0121 said:


> I goto Morgantown about twice a month, and have become a fan of WVU.  I knew they would have some struggles this year but I was surprised by who they have lost to.





stewart was given the keys to a corvette and turned it into a chevette


----------



## SoMDGirl42

I think I'm headed to bed now.


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> My bad, the women AND men are all fighting over if you're gay or not.





good thing I'm straight


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I think I'm headed to bed now.





quitter....its early


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> quitter....its early



Didn't she wuss out last night as well?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> quitter....its early



coming from the man that probably didn't up until this afternoon.  I've been going since 5 this morning.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

jwwb2000 said:


> Didn't she wuss out last night as well?



Only after UncleKracker said I needed a deodorizer


----------



## UncleBacon

jwwb2000 said:


> Didn't she wuss out last night as well?




yeah she's 2 for 2 now


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> yeah she's 2 for 2 now


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Only after UncleKracker said I needed a deodorizer




actually it was sanitizer haha....and I was up at 9 thank you very much


----------



## jwwb2000

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Only after UncleKracker said I needed a deodorizer





Shoulda stuck around for the festivities


----------



## UncleBacon

jwwb2000 said:


> Shoulda stuck around for the festivities




yeah she missed the fun


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> actually it was sanitizer haha....and I was up at 9 thank you very much



If I had you're number, I'd have called and got your a$$ up early with me!


----------



## UncleBacon

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If I had you're number, I'd have called and got your a$$ up early with me!




thats not fun or very neighborly


----------



## SoMDGirl42

jwwb2000 said:


> Shoulda stuck around for the festivities



I wish I could've stayed. I had to hit the pharmacy before they closed.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> thats not fun or very neighborly



good thing I'm not your neighbor  I'd have started the lawnmower up at daybreak just to get you back.


----------



## jwwb2000

SoMDGirl42 said:


> good thing I'm not your neighbor  I'd have started the lawnmower up at daybreak just to get you back.



He would enjoy a fresh pile of dog shiat better


----------



## UncleBacon

its all fun and games until mr 500 comes out and plays


----------



## SoMDGirl42

jwwb2000 said:


> He would enjoy a fresh pile of dog shiat better



I have four of them here (pet sitting a yorkie as well). Big, medium or little pile?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

UncleBacon said:


> its all fun and games until mr 500 comes out and plays


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> I'm frustrated because rutgers lost to wvu


Well it was expected, you shouldn't be that grumpy about it!



UncleBacon said:


> the Dolphins are my main team but I also like the Giants...gotta support the home town team


Go Fins!


----------



## DreamBlaze

jwwb2000 said:


> Extra mean.
> 
> I was still sticky from all that damn *"icing"* :



so that's what they call it?


----------



## DreamBlaze

Beta84 said:


> Well it was expected, you shouldn't be that grumpy about it!
> 
> 
> Go Fins!


----------



## kris31280

So I actually watched football tonight... AND it made sense (thanks McLovin'!)


----------



## Beta84

DreamBlaze said:


> so that's what they call it?






DreamBlaze said:


>


i quoted 2 things from the last few pages of this thread, how on earth is that off topic?


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> i quoted 2 things from the last few pages of this thread, how on earth is that off topic?


Heh... ignore him... he's trying for the Pixie award.


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> Heh... ignore him... he's trying for the Pixie award.



yeah, somehow even though i quoted something said more recently in the thread, -mine- was the one off topic.  not sure how that works :shrug:   but dont get me started on things that don't make sense


----------



## DreamBlaze

Beta84 said:


> yeah, somehow even though i quoted something said more recently in the thread, -mine- was the one off topic.  not sure how that works :shrug:   but dont get me started on things that don't make sense



YOU don't make sense...where's the sumo tape bas-"Tard"

off topic----Dolphins...always off topic


----------



## Beta84

DreamBlaze said:


> YOU don't make sense...where's the sumo tape bas-"Tard"
> 
> off topic----Dolphins...always off topic



island stole it from me so i couldn't tape her up 
so actually by the end of the night you probably had it back at one point and didn't realize it 

The dolphins are never off topic!!! Go Fins!!!!


----------



## DreamBlaze

Beta84 said:


> island stole it from me so i couldn't tape her up
> so actually by the end of the night you probably had it back at one point and didn't realize it
> 
> The dolphins are never off topic!!! Go Fins!!!!



It's a fish


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> yeah, somehow even though i quoted something said more recently in the thread, -mine- was the one off topic.  not sure how that works :shrug:   but dont get me started on things that don't make sense



  Hey now... don't make fun of my fuzzy math  



Klee_Taurus said:


> So is this where the party is at?



No, the party was at  a few hours ago... you missed it.  Maybe next time :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

DreamBlaze said:


> It's a fish



dolphins aren't fish!!!!  they are intelligent mammals with a bad attitude (who will  the Chargers this afternoon!)


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> Hey now... don't make fun of my fuzzy math
> 
> 
> 
> No, the party was at  a few hours ago... you missed it.  Maybe next time :shrug:



like i said...ur fuzzy math makes no effin sense at all!


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> like i said...ur fuzzy math makes no effin sense at all!


Heh... well... my fuzzy math explains a lot about me, though, does it not?


----------



## DreamBlaze

kris31280 said:


> Heh... well... my fuzzy math explains a lot about me, though, does it not?



yep...dee dee dee


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> yep...dee dee dee


  You don't know what the fuzzy math is Dreamy...


----------



## DreamBlaze

kris31280 said:


> You don't know what the fuzzy math is Dreamy...



are you sure, you don't know me


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> are you sure, you don't know me


I'm more than a little sure on this... that you have no idea what fuzzy math Beta is talking about, as I was unaware that's the name of the affliction until he called it that earlier tonight during a group conversation.

However, I'm open to hearing your idea as to what the fuzzy math is.


----------



## Kerad

kris31280 said:


> You don't know what the fuzzy math is Dreamy...



Excuse me for interrupting...but cool Avatar!  
(DreamBlaze too...)


----------



## DreamBlaze

Kerad said:


> Excuse me for interrupting...but cool Avatar!
> (DreamBlaze too...)


----------



## kris31280

Kerad said:


> Excuse me for interrupting...but cool Avatar!
> (DreamBlaze too...)


Ville Valo owns my soul.


----------



## Kerad

kris31280 said:


> Ville Valo owns my soul.



That can't be good.  You should get it back.

As far as I know you only get one.


----------



## DreamBlaze

Kerad said:


> That can't be good.  You should get it back.
> 
> As far as I know you only get one.



Mine is owned by any girl without a gag reflx and a large oral cavity


----------



## Kerad

DreamBlaze said:


> Mine is owned by any girl without a gag reflx and a large oral cavity



You'd be surprised how many girls own your soul.



Hope you've got healthcare.


----------



## kris31280

Kerad said:


> That can't be good.  You should get it back.
> 
> As far as I know you only get one.



Heh... I can see where that might be a problem.



DreamBlaze said:


> Mine is owned by any girl without a gag reflx and a large oral cavity



... you are such a guy


----------



## DreamBlaze

Kerad said:


> You'd be surprised how many girls own your soul.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you've got healthcare.



I'm a corporation now, I sell shares now.


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> I'm a corporation now, I sell shares now.


So maybe that's why the stock market crashed.


----------



## Kerad

DreamBlaze said:


> I'm a corporation now, I sell shares now.



If so, you might want to check on that.


----------



## DreamBlaze

kris31280 said:


> So maybe that's why the stock market crashed.



Not likely, i don't see the trend between my influx of blood and the stock market...your no Cramer


----------



## kris31280

DreamBlaze said:


> Not likely, i don't see the trend between my influx of blood ad my stock...your no Cramer


Who's Cramer? :shrug:


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> You don't know what the fuzzy math is Dreamy...


Maybe I told him!!  



DreamBlaze said:


> Mine is owned by any girl without a gag reflx and a large oral cavity



as someone said last night -- if they aren't dry heaving, they're not trying...


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> Maybe I told him!!
> 
> 
> 
> as someone said last night -- if they aren't dry heaving, they're not trying...


... Now why would you do that, eh? 

And now I know your corruption is complete... taking sexual advice from Chain... Chain and his Crazy Biatch (from the song of the same name) theory... Chain and his ass tacks... Heh... welcome to the darkside, McLovin... please see the receptionist for your complementary cookies.


----------



## moviegirl1980

DreamBlaze said:


> I'm a corporation now, I sell shares now.



And how much are these shares costing now....

By the way....why was the seat in my car pushed up to the steering wheel? I knocked the hell out of my knees!! At least I found my keys......but not til 8 this morning.  Thx for making me not drive, although I prob wouldnt have anyway.  That darn couch is comfy!


Off to get ready for the Ren Festival with my new 4 yr old BFF.


----------



## Chain729

kris31280 said:


> ... Now why would you do that, eh?
> 
> And now I know your corruption is complete... taking sexual advice from Chain... Chain and his Crazy Biatch (from the song of the same name) theory... Chain and his ass tacks... Heh... welcome to the darkside, McLovin... please see the receptionist for your complementary cookies.


----------



## jwwb2000

DreamBlaze said:


> Mine is owned by any girl without a gag reflx and a large oral cavity



Then I'm not included in that owned catagory as I have a small oral cavity.


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> Then I'm not included in that owned catagory as I have a small oral cavity.


Did you really want to own his soul, though?


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> Did you really want to own his soul, though?



I really don't want to own anyone's soul.  I have a hard time just keeping up with my own much less someone elses too


----------



## Chain729

kris31280 said:


> Did you really want to own his soul, though?



It's always good to have one less tainted than your own.  :shrug:



jwwb2000 said:


> I really don't want to own anyone's soul.  I have a hard time just keeping up with my own much less someone elses too


----------



## kris31280

Chain729 said:


> It's always good to have one less tainted than your own.  :shrug:


Heh... I figured you'd be in the habit of collecting souls.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chain729 said:


>



I was just being honest.


----------



## Chain729

kris31280 said:


> Heh... I figured you'd be in the habit of collecting souls.



As effe'd up as mine is, no one will give me, or even sell me, their's.


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> As effe'd up as mine is, no one will give me, or even sell me, their's.



 why dont you go out today and play with some kittens.


----------



## kris31280

Chain729 said:


> As effe'd up as mine is, no one will give me, or even sell me, their's.


Heh... my first owner hasn't returned all of mine, so I figured what little I had left I'd give to Ville Valo, since he won't be bothered much with it   Maybe souls are like kidneys and other regenerative organs and if you quit messin' with them, they'll repair and regrow themselves.


----------



## Chain729

jwwb2000 said:


> I was just being honest.



See... this is why I don't bother with compassion.  



4d2008 said:


> why dont you go out today and play with some kittens.



Kittens, a knife, duct tape, gasoline and matches...


----------



## RaspberryBeret

kris31280 said:


> Heh... my first owner hasn't returned all of mine, so I figured what little I had left I'd give to Ville Valo, since he won't be bothered much with it   Maybe souls are like kidneys and other regenerative organs and if you quit messin' with them, they'll repair and regrow themselves.



I sold my soul once ...... he asked for a refund


----------



## 4d2008

Chain729 said:


> See... this is why I don't bother with compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> Kittens, a knife, duct tape, gasoline and matches...



dont forget the roman candles.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chain729 said:


> See... this is why I don't bother with compassion.
> 
> 
> 
> Kittens, a knife, duct tape, gasoline and matches...


----------



## UncleBacon

what a day time to cut the grass


----------



## toppick08

UncleBacon said:


> what a day time to cut the grass


----------



## Jameo

UncleBacon said:


> what a day time to cut the grass



 Ohhh I need a picture of someone cutting grass too.


----------



## Chain729

UncleBacon said:


> what a day time to cut the grass



No s***.  I just finished mine.  

Time to head to the Xfer station.


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> what a day time to cut the grass



yea i need to do that too but so far football is winning over cutting.


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> what a day time to cut the grass



I am THRILLED I no longer have to deal with that any longer.


----------



## kris31280

It was a beautiful day for the wine festival... 12 bottles later, I'm back home


----------



## dn0121

jwwb2000 said:


> I am THRILLED I no longer have to deal with that any longer.


 
how lucky you are.


----------



## UncleBacon

damn lawnmower....I'm not going to say anything else about that


----------



## jaybeeztoo

UncleBacon said:


> damn lawnmower....I'm not going to say anything else about that



Mine is broke too and the lawn needs to be cut.  UGG


----------



## UncleBacon

jaybeeztoo said:


> Mine is broke too and the lawn needs to be cut.  UGG





I have to find the receipt


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> I have to find the receipt



i have en extra one if you need to borrow a walk behind mower.


----------



## UncleBacon

dn0121 said:


> i have en extra one if you need to borrow a walk behind mower.






I'm goin gto bring it in tomorrow.....either I'll get a new one or they'll have to fix it....its under warranty...thanks though


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> I'm goin gto bring it in tomorrow.....either I'll get a new one or they'll have to fix it....its under warranty



run over another small child?


----------



## dn0121

whats it doing?


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> run over another small child?




yeah the lil f#$^ers never learn


----------



## UncleBacon

dn0121 said:


> whats it doing?




the blade gage is angled so one side is cutting low and the other high....


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> the blade gage is angled so one side is cutting low and the other high....



you do know why its doing that dont you bacon...


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> you do know why its doing that dont you bacon...



the baby I ran over is hanging on for dear life to the blade weighing one side down :shrug:


----------



## dn0121

lol sic


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> the baby I ran over is hanging on for dear life to the blade weighing one side down :shrug:



that little ditch in the front yard, kinda got high centered at the top. dug a nice patch into the ground with the blades... ringing a bell ?????


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> that little ditch in the front yard, kinda got high centered at the top. dug a nice patch into the ground with the blades... ringing a bell ?????




yeah that's what i was thinking


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> yeah that's what i was thinking



just need to get the blades re-balanced. itll be fine Im sure.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> just need to get the blades re-balanced. itll be fine Im sure.






its pissing me off


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> its pissing me off



flip it over, get the blades running, start tossing kittens in... thatll cheer you up.


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> its pissing me off





4d2008 said:


> flip it over, get the blades running, start tossing kittens in... thatll cheer you up.


----------



## 4d2008

check out the mountain biking thread and get yours fixed bacon.


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> flip it over, get the blades running, start tossing kittens in... thatll cheer you up.




you know exactly what brings a smile to my face hahaha


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> flip it over, get the blades running, start tossing kittens in... thatll cheer you up.


 


I vote for football and 

Signed kitten lover,


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> check out the mountain biking thread and get yours fixed bacon.





link it


----------



## 4d2008

MJ said:


> I vote for football and
> 
> Signed kitten lover,



I have two cats myself, I just know bacon (although he will never admit out loud that he loves one of my cats).


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> I have two cats myself, I just know bacon (although he will never admit out loud that he loves one of my cats).


 
So he likes py?


----------



## UncleBacon

4d2008 said:


> I have two cats myself, I just know bacon (although he will never admit out loud that he loves one of my cats).





that cat love me...I have it trained


----------



## 4d2008

MJ said:


> So he likes py?



who doesnt? lmao


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> that cat love me...I have it trained



yes you do...


----------



## MJ

4d2008 said:


> who doesnt? lmao


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> who doesnt? lmao


----------



## UncleBacon

anyone ever huff airduster?


----------



## UncleBacon

a buddy of mine just called me up and was like dude I just huffed airduster for the first time and saw god....I was like ok


----------



## MJ

UncleBacon said:


> a buddy of mine just called me up and was like dude I just huffed airduster for the first time and saw god....I was like ok


 

Isn't that high school stuff? We used to do poppers back in h.s.  We just giggled alot, I don't remember seeing God.


----------



## dn0121

UncleBacon said:


> a buddy of mine just called me up and was like dude I just huffed airduster for the first time and saw god....I was like ok



Erowid Experience Vaults: Inhalants - Duster - Can of Joy, Can of Self-Destruction - 39181


----------



## UncleBacon

its something...thats for sure....funny as hell


----------



## Chain729

4d2008 said:


> flip it over, get the blades running, start tossing kittens in... thatll cheer you up.



You, Bacon and McLovin' are learnin'  



UncleBacon said:


> anyone ever huff airduster?



I, Chain, never did that during my "fuzzy years."


----------



## UncleBacon

Chain729 said:


> You, Bacon and McLovin' are learnin'
> 
> 
> 
> I, Chain, never did that during my "fuzzy years."




you have no idea


----------



## Beta84

Chain729 said:


> You, Bacon and McLovin' are learnin'
> 
> 
> 
> I, Chain, never did that during my "fuzzy years."


----------



## jwwb2000

My legs are burning right now....nothing like riding a bicycle on sandy inclines for over a mile.


----------



## migtig

jwwb2000 said:


> My legs are burning right now....nothing like riding a bicycle on sandy inclines for over a mile.



Sure there is.  But I can't say it on a public forum.


----------



## 4d2008

migtig said:


> Sure there is.  But I can't say it on a public forum.



oh mig dont get her started


----------



## jwwb2000

migtig said:


> Sure there is.  But I can't say it on a public forum.



It relived some stress a couple different ways


----------



## UncleBacon

jwwb2000 said:


> *My legs are burning right now*....nothing like riding a bicycle on sandy inclines for over a mile.




I don't think I need to say it....too easy


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> I don't think I need to say it....too easy





I'm not dirty.  I had to take a shower and shave just to go on that bike ride


----------



## UncleBacon

thats what they all say


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> thats what they all say



exactly.


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> thats what they all say



That's it....I'm beating you with a bloody tampon next time I see you.


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> That's it....I'm beating you with a bloody tampon next time I see you.



you really think he would hate that dont you.


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> It relived some stress a couple different ways



just like the motorcycle did


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> you really think he would hate that dont you.



I'm afraid he would like it


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> just like the motorcycle did



That was cold :teethchattering:


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> That was cold :teethchattering:



dont lie, you still liked the "ride"


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> dont lie, you still liked the "ride"



   stress relieving indeed


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> dont lie, you still liked the "ride"



I didn't get that kind of ride.


----------



## UncleBacon

if you only knew what I know


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I didn't get that kind of ride.



no vibrations from the engine? what a POS bike.


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> if you only knew what I know



I know half of what you know and I know to much.  thank god you moved.


----------



## jwwb2000

4d2008 said:


> no vibrations from the engine? what a POS bike.



I was too busy hanging on to worry about any vibrations that night...remember


----------



## UncleBacon

jwwb2000 said:


> I was too busy hanging on to worry about any vibrations that night...remember





and what were you hanging on to


----------



## 4d2008

jwwb2000 said:


> I was too busy hanging on to worry about any vibrations that night...remember



you must have been  to not notice that, YOU of all people.


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> and what were you hanging on to



At one point it was the handles and then I got cold, shoved my hands into jacket pockets and held on that way.


----------



## Beta84

4d2008 said:


> you must have been  to not notice that, YOU of all people.



poor jwwb was getting all excited about the vibrations too.  how sad


----------



## UncleBacon

jwwb2000 said:


> At one point it was the handles and then I got cold, shoved my hands into jacket pockets and held on that way.




you don't have to explain yourself to me


----------



## 4d2008

UncleBacon said:


> you don't have to explain yourself to me



you asked her.


----------



## jwwb2000

UncleBacon said:


> you don't have to explain yourself to me



For once, I was behaving and just having fun.


----------



## UncleBacon

jwwb2000 said:


> For once, I was behaving and just having fun.



ok...no judgment


----------



## kris31280

jwwb2000 said:


> For once, I was behaving and just having fun.


  If that's behaving...


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> If that's behaving...



she did behave!  besides when she tried to take out 4d's kibbles n bits


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> If that's behaving...



Considering I kept my clothes on and didn't bite or suck on anyone's neck

I was behaving


----------



## 4d2008

Beta84 said:


> she did behave!  besides when she tried to take out 4d's kibbles n bits



I still hurt. at least no bruise.


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> she did behave!  besides when she tried to take out 4d's kibbles n bits



He started it and I just finished it.  Heels are more than handles


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> Considering I kept my clothes on and didn't bite or suck on anyone's neck
> 
> I was behaving



yeah, someone else took your place on the neck attacks...


----------



## UncleBacon

yeah I saw the pic....holy hell


----------



## Beta84

UncleBacon said:


> yeah I saw the pic....holy hell



yea i know right?  can't wait for work tomorrow!


----------



## UncleBacon

Beta84 said:


> yea i know right?  can't wait for work tomorrow!






I haven't had a hickey since highschool


----------



## somdfunguy

thistle said:


> We're going to do this again this Wednesday at the Tides, 5-7.  This isn't a singles mixer or anything like that, just a chance for some young people to get together and make some friends and hang out midweek.



This was a fun one


----------

